# Eure peinlichsten Würfe?



## rebutia (19. November 2004)

Welches waren eure peinlichsten Würfe?

Bei meinem ging ein Effzett-Blinker mitten in ein vor Anker liegendes Zodiac-Schlauchboot   . Das Ganze ungefähr 30 Meter von der Stelle entfernt wo ich ihn haben wollte. An ein Einholen  #t war natürlich nicht zu denken. Da der Steg abgeschlossen war, blieb mir nur Abschneiden (und das Gefühl sich in Luft auflösen zu wollen).


----------



## sebastian (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

das is sauber 

Bis jetzt sind mir nur die normalen Geschichten passiert, Köfi abgrissen weil die Spule zugsprungen is usw.
Aber aus Fehlern wird man klug und das Jahr hab ich noch keinen einzigen Kunstköder verloren


----------



## fischkopf (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> das is sauber
> 
> das Jahr hab ich noch keinen einzigen Kunstköder verloren




warste ueberhaupt spinnangeln????


----------



## sammycr65 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ach ... Dein Blinker steckte in meinem Schlauchboot!!! |gr: 



War nur Spaß!

Meine ersten Angelversuche endeten mit 2 abgerissenen Montagen
in irgendsonem Krüppelbaum an einem Forellenpuff!
Dazu kam noch die Schmach, weil mir die benachbarten Angler 
zuriefen, dass "Eichhörnchen Schonzeit haben"! Peinlich!#q 

der Sammy


----------



## ChrisNiCarphunt (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Tja da gibt es wohl sehr viele!!!!!!!!:q 

Der beste war letztes Jahr. Ein Karpfenangler hatte seine Futterstelle Perfekt beködert Schnur rausgebracht usw.. Ich Blinkere ein bisschen am Ufer und Plötzlich Zack so eine ******* dieser Verfluchte blinker landet doch in seiner Schnur|uhoh: . Mein Gott war mir das Peinlich er durfte daraufhin seine gesamte Montage wieder reinholen!!!!!! Er war zum glück nur ein bisschen auf mich böse.

Ich beobachtete folgende Szene:
Was noch am besten war ein kleiner Junge mit ner großen Klappe wirft und sagt ich bin der beste doch was ich das lötzlich hatte er ein Schwanenküken am Haken. Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen was dann mit Seinen Eltern(Schwan) los war AAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRMMMMMMM.:q Zum Glück kamen ihm zwei Angler zur Hilfe und befreiten das kücken vom Blinker. Glück gehabt.


Zum Thema sag ich nur eins: *Aus den schlechtesten Werfern werden die besten Angler#6   *


                                                       Euer ChrisNiCarphunt


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				rebutia schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze ungefähr 30 Meter von der Stelle entfernt wo ich ihn haben wollte.


 das war ja nur knapp daneben .....   :q:q:q
 ich hat mal ne Hausgans am Haken ... aus Jux am Wehr mal in deren Richtung geworfen und o schreck ziemlich genau getroffen und sie hing mitn Fuß in der Schnur .... war dann ein kurzer "Drill" an der 0,20er Mono ... |uhoh:  und ich ärgerte mich über meinen schönen verlorenen BarschsGlücksgufi - der zum Glück *nicht* im Fuß hängen geblieben ist ....


----------



## brandungsteufel (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab da auch einen.


So zur Zeit meiner Brandungsanfäng. Wollte einen Überkopfwurf ausführen dabei ist mir der Bügel umgeschlagen und mir ist die Rute aus der Hand gefallen.
Der Wurf ging wohl auf 20 Meter, die Schnur war völlig verkontet.

Habe die Rute erstmal liegen lassen und die andere ausgeworfen.

Nach so ca 10 Minuten habe ich die erste eingeholt, heisst die Schnur mit der Hand 

Erstaunt war ich nur darüber das eine Seezunge und eine Flunder auf die Köder gebissen hatten *lol*

Einer noch. Habe letztes Jahr eine Möwe im Flug erwischt, sie war sofort tot.
Das ist nicht lustig aber kurios.


MFG


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein Peinlichster war als ich ausgeworfen hatte landete die Montage vor meinen Füßen. Ich habe mal jemanden gesehen der hat beim Wurf eine Krähe getroffen. Er hatte ein schweres Blei montiert und wunderte sich dann das da eine Krähe auf dem Wasser rumpaddelt. Er hatte sich so auf die Bäume konzentriert das er die Krähe nicht gesehen hat. Die hat ihm dann in den Finger gehackt.


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hi Boardies, |wavey: 
mein peinlichster Wurf war bei der Spinnprüfung während der Sportfischerprüfung. Beim letzten Wurf war ich durch ein paar Zuschauer so aufgeregt, dass ich auf das Dach des Vereinshauses warf, und nicht in den Kreis :q . Zum Glück bestand ich die Prüfung trotzdem.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Jo ein Karpfen gefangen und voller Energie die Angel wieder fertig und wurf....nur wat war das... der fliegt aber lange...krach...hmm der bügel zu:q ..keine schnur mehr zu sehen......mist|kopfkrat  auf und davon.


----------



## Zanderseb (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr mal einen Gufi an einem Ablassturm Vorbei geworfen.
 Der Wind wehte die Schnur über eine Grundablasstange.

 Ich wollte den Gufi drüber lupfen. doch nun hängt er seit fast einem Jahr an einem Seil, welches vom Turm zur Ablassstange führt.

 Mann war und ist das Peinlich.

 Andere Diverse würfe auf Pontons, die jetzt von meinen Ködern geschmückt sind.|rolleyes

 weißt du noch Pfiffie ? welchen ich meine :q......:q........:q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Oh ja seb, das hab ich noch gut in erinnerung:q . und er blieb auch promt hängen. Deswegen hat man ja nicht nur ein Gufi dabei:q .


----------



## hechtrudi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ist schon lange her,aber nix vergessen!! ich stand neben einer vielbefahrenen brücke,und wollte unter die brücke schmeissen!! leider über das geländer, in den strassenverkehr hinein,sofort biss,schnur von der rolle,das wars!!!! :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

hechtrudy; Das war aber ein dicker


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich hab  noch einen. Als Kind habe ich am Wasser mit angel und 50gr senkblei auswerfen gespielt. Irgendwann wurde ich mutig und drehte so schnell wie ich konnte ein und schlug an. das blei flog aus dem wasser und landete etwa 30 40m hinter mir. nichts besonderes, aber ich schlug nochmal an. im ergebniss bekam ich das senkblei in den rücken.:q


----------



## congermichi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

alle auf einen streich ....#6 #6 #6 

auf der seebrücke in kühlungsborn vor 2 jahren im herbst bin ich stolz wie bolle mit meiner neuen brandungsrute ran ans geländer, ordentlich schwung geholt und mind. 100 m raus, dachte oder hoffte ich. aber !!!
über mindestens 6 Anglerkollegen und dessen Ruten gehauen. alles schön verheddert und völliges durcheinander. die zornesblicke hab ich heut noch im nacken.
war echt peinlich#h 
naja habs überlebt

mfg
micha


----------



## totentanz (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein spektakulärster Wurf war mal an einem Forellenpuff. 
Im Wurf schnapte der Bügel zu und ich machte einen erschrockenen Schritt nach vorne ins kühle Nass. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das ein ganzer See gelacht und gejubelt hatt. Zum Glück war´s Sommer, das Bild was einer schoss hängt heute noch bei den "größten Fängen" an der dortigen Bilderwand.


----------



## Stefan1611 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim ersten Versuch mit einer 20er geflochtenen hat ein Kumpfle von mir einen Baum geblinkert. War ja nicht so schlimm, aber er zog wie ein verrückter an der Schnur und ging schließlich rückwärts um den Köder abzureißen.
Der riß aber aus dem Ast weg und traf ihn voll am Hinterkopf.
Ergebniss eine große Platzwunde

Schöne Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## hamburger Jung (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

beim winterlichen Nachtangeln im schläfrigen Trott mit einer Taschenlampe, die nicht mehr richtig funktionierte, alles Gerödel aufgebaut und dann den ersten Köderfisch Richtung Seemitte geworfen. Allerdings blieb das erwartete Platschen aus, statt dessen hörte ich metallisches Klackern. Erstmal nicht darum gekümmert und die zweite Rute ausgeworfen. Auch hier wieder nur ein metallisches Klackern nach dem Auswurf. Dann kam mein Kollege mit seiner funktionierenden Taschenlampe zum Angelplatz und kriegte sich vor lachen nicht mehr ein. Bis ich realiesierte warum er lachte vergingen sicherlich ettliche Sekunden. Als ich dann im Schein seiner Taschenlampe sehen konnte das der See zugefrohren war, wäre ich am liebsten im Boden versunken... 
Seitdem sind immer frische Batterien in der Funzel!


----------



## petrikasus (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

vor ein paar Wochen auf dem Möhnesee: zu zweit im Boot am spinnen. Neuer Wurf, ein Ruck und die Angel meines Kollegens landet vor mir im Wasser. Hat er aber auch echt dämlich ins Boot gelegt. Die Rute konnten wir aber noch bergen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein bisher peinlichster war ein Wurf beim Spinfischen, bei dem ich die hinter mir liegende Jacke erwischt habe. Die flog dann samt Handy drin, Angelpapieren und auch der Geldbörse samt Schekkarte drin Richtung Wasser, war aber zum Glück schwer genug, um am Ufer zu landen - puuuh.|kopfkrat 


Der zweitpeinlichste war der, bei dem ich den hinter mir stehenden Rutenständer mit aufmontierten, eine Woche alten Bissanzeigern erwischte und beim anschließenden Surz des Ständers das Gewinde aus dem gehäuse brach. Ist seither mit Sek. Kleber befestigt.|gr: 

Mein Arbeitskollege, der dauernd beim Nachtansitzen einpennt hatte in der nacht beide Grundruten ausgeworfen schon leicht bedöselt und ist dann auf dem Stuhlgleich eingepennt. Am nächsten Morgen, als die Sonne raus kam wurde er wach und saht, dass er beide Montagen vor ich an einem Ast baumeln hatte, über den er drüber geworfen hat - naja, so hat er halt ne ruhige Nacht verbracht. :q


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> beim winterlichen Nachtangeln im schläfrigen Trott mit einer Taschenlampe, die nicht mehr richtig funktionierte, alles Gerödel aufgebaut und dann den ersten Köderfisch Richtung Seemitte geworfen. Allerdings blieb das erwartete Platschen aus, statt dessen hörte ich metallisches Klackern. Erstmal nicht darum gekümmert und die zweite Rute ausgeworfen. Auch hier wieder nur ein metallisches Klackern nach dem Auswurf. Dann kam mein Kollege mit seiner funktionierenden Taschenlampe zum Angelplatz und kriegte sich vor lachen nicht mehr ein. Bis ich realiesierte warum er lachte vergingen sicherlich ettliche Sekunden. Als ich dann im Schein seiner Taschenlampe sehen konnte das der See zugefrohren war, wäre ich am liebsten im Boden versunken...
> Seitdem sind immer frische Batterien in der Funzel!


 *johl* .... der is ja nicht schlecht !!!  :q :q :q
 unter Eisangeln vesteht man aber was anderes, oder  #c


----------



## ChristophL (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Der dämlichste Wurf war eigentlich kein Wurf. Hatte nen Drilling hinter mir liegen und knetete etwas Teig, Biss - nen Brite hing dran, mit seinen Sandalen voll reingelatscht.

Klik, Klik isser dann weitermarschiert - hats nichtmal gemerkt (!) - also einfach mal die Schnur festgehalten, da hatters dann gemerkt :q 

Sehr unangenehm war auch ein Wobbler genau in die Spitze einer Birke, also Rute abgelegt, Schnur um Arm gewickelt - laaaangsam stärker gezogen, anderen arm als Schild verwendet -> Wumm, den Wobbler hatte ich wieder, nur musste der erstmal aus der Jacke raus...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## hsobolewski (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei mir war es nicht direkt der Wurf sondern was daraus wurde. Ich als alter Hase ging mit meiner Frau wie jedes Ostern an den Walchensee zum Saiblingfischen vom Ufer aus. Kurz der Frau ( frisch die Prüfung) erklärt wie das fischen geht. Nun einen der gefürchteten auswürfe. Na da hätte ich woll erst mal schauen sollen wie fest die Schnur aufgespult ist. Denn es gab ein riesen Perücke. Also hinhocken und Messer raus ab damit. Spinst du sagte meine Frau. Das kann man doch auszwirlen. Kopfschütteln von mir . Ne das geht bestimmt nicht mehr. Doch das geht. Nein. Doch.Vor lauter Wutt legte ich die Rute hin und ging ratschen zu anderen Fischern. Die mich auch noch kannten! Als erstes bemerkte ich dann später mal aus den Augenwinkel das meine Frau so komische Bewegungen machte. Hat die etwa mit ihrer Rute einen Fisch gefangen. Schnell mal alle hin zu ihr. Neh mit meiner hat sie den Fisch gefangen. Zweimal dürfts ihr jetzt Fragen wer ausgelacht wurde. Ich natürlich und habe seit dem das Auszwirlen gelehrn.


----------



## duck_68 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab da auch zwei dumme / peinliche Geschichten |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

vor ettlichen Jahren mit nem Kumpel beim Blinkern durch den Forellenbach gestiegen um in einem Gumpen einen besonders eleganten Wurf zu landen - der erste Versuch flog Richtung Büsche - schnell zurückgefitzt - voll in die Rübe :c  mit Wiederhaken :c  
Den 3er Mepps haben wir dann mit der Lösezange und einem Aaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa |uhoh:  entfernt.



Als Jungfischer saßen wir abends an einem Fluss zum Aalangeln und haben immer stromabwärts ans andere Ufer geworfen. Dabei ist einmal der Bügel zugeschnappt und das 80er Grundblei schlug mit einem KLIRRRRR auf der anderen Seite in einem geparkten Auto ein.... #c  #c 

mo #h  #h


----------



## levalex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich wollte mal vor ewigen jahren nem freund ein bissl das fliegenfischen näher bringen.
 wir also rann an den fluß und mein kumpel meinte nur: findest´s nich ein bissl zu windig?
 "ja ja, red du nur! schau lieber hin!!" dritter leerwurf und ZOING, fliege im nacken!
 Kollege lacht wie noch nie! das ende vom lied?
 Krankenhaus und unter lokaler narkose den haken rausGESCHNITTEN!
 danke an den arzt: es blieb keine narbe!


----------



## ThomasRö (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Das erinnert mich daran wie ein Freund von mir der in meinem Verein bei der praktischen Gerätekunde mithalf. Am Rhein wollte er einigen Anfänger das Fliegenfischen näherbringen! Nun stand einer diese "Vollprofis" mit grosser Klappe und inner Wathose im Rhein. Ich lache noch heute wenn ich daran denke wie er die Lieblingsfliegenrute meines Freundes zum Preis von 250€ versenkt hat...:q Aber das Gesicht vom Werfer danach werde ich wohl immer behalten!

Oder beim Spinnfischen als 20m vom Ufer entfernt ein Bootsangler vorbeifuhr und ich ihm direkt in die Kaffeetasse geschmissen habe...|peinlich 
Soll mir erst mal einer nachmachen... Die besten Geschichten schreibt das Leben#6 |rolleyes


----------



## acker_666 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war so ca. 8-9 Jahre alt und mit meinem Vater im einem Boot zum Spinnfischen auf dem See. Ich montierte an meine Rute einen schönen grossen Meps-Spinner, der Drilling hatte so grösse 2. Den ersten Wurf konnte ich nicht vollenden da mein Vater den Drilling in seiner Waade hatte. Mit 2 Haken bis zum Anschlag. Ich konnte dann das Boot ans Ufer rudern, Mama mit Auto holen und ab ins Krankenhaus. 
 Er hat es überlebt und ich auch.


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Na mein peinlichster Wurf hätte auch, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, in`s Auge gehen können.
Es war vor ca. 30 Jahren. Mein Vater und meine 6 Jahre jüngere Schwester angelten von unserem Boot aus im schönen Fluß Peene in Vorpommern. Die Fische bissen recht gut und so hatte ich alle Hände voll zu tun, die Wurfangeln zu bedienen. Als ich wieder mal die Angel auswarf, wunderte ich mich, daß das Grundblei nicht in`s Wasser schlug. Ich drehte mich um. Was ich dann sah, ließ mich erschaudern. Meine kleine Schwester war aus der Kajüte gekommen. Just in dem Moment, als ich auswerfen wollte. Tja. Und der mit einem saftigen Tauwurm beköderte Hacken hing in ihrer Wange. Der sofortige Schock bei der Kleinen wich dem anschließenden Schmerz, den sie auch lautstark kund tat. Damit war der Angeltag "schlagartig" beendet und wir fuhren schleunigst nach Hause. Beim Arzt wurde der Hacken dann entfernt. Geschichten, die das Leben schreibt!


----------



## C.K. (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Tja, mein peinlichster Wurf ist mir damals als Jungangler so mit 7 Jahren passiert. Hatte die erste eigene Rute bekommen, der erste Wurf steckte dann im Gesäß. Zum Glück hatte meine Mutter das wohl kommen sehen und mir vorher eine Lederhose zum anziehen gegeben.


----------



## Palometta (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Zei sachen fallen mir das spontan ein

Ersten:
Ende der '70 kam ich morgens früh an die Ruhr und man konnte die Hand vor  den Augen nicht sehen so nebelig war es.
Also erstmal aufgebaut und dann die Ruten mit Futterspirale und 80gr Blei vorbereitet.
Die erste Rute ausgeworfen ..sssssssst plasch und liegt .
Die Zweite hinterher sssst... und dann ein Knall wie eine Atombombe gefolgt von lautem Geschrei ....
In diesem Augenblick ein Loch in der Nebelbank und ich erkenne das ich grade ein Fährboot schön mittschiffs getroffen habe  :q 
Der Kapitän brüllte irgendwas von Idiot,dummes A****loch und Wasserpolizei wärend ich meine Sachen packte um eine bessere Angelstelle zu suchen  #t 

Zweitens :

Ich war vor einiger Zeit mit einem Freund in Holland blinkern. 
Nach einigen Würfen sprang mir eine Birke in den Weg und hatte sich fest an meinen Gigant Luxor gekrallt  |rolleyes 
Nun gut, die Geflochtene schön gespannt und dann Rolle fest,Rute grade und ein,zwei Schritte rückwärts und Peng .. der Spinner kommt auf mich zugeflogen...
Natürlich hatte ich damit gerechnet also schnell ein Stück zur Seite gesteppt und ...... Vorbei  :z 



Ich höre noch einen dumpfen Schlag gefolgt von einem röcheln rechts hinter mir #c 
Als ich mich umdrehe sehe ich meinen Kumpel mit hochrotem Gesicht auf dem Boden sitzen  #t 
Der Spinner hatte ihn mitten auf der Brust getroffen   

Trotz Wiedergutmachung  #2  #g  #2  gehe ich seidem meistens alleine zum blinkern :q 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Firebone (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe gerade mit dem Anglen angefangen, da sind wir mit unserem damaligen Jugendleiter zu ihm übers Wochenende auf den Campinplatz gefahren.

Dort war auch ein schöner kleiner Teich, wo jeder angeln konnte. Da ich gerade mit dem Angeln angefangen habe dachte ich mir, große Köder = große Fische.

Also montierte ich mir einen 80gr schweren, richtig großen Blinker.

Ich habe mit voller Wucht ausgeholt, doch plötzlich gabe es nur einen lauten Schrei und die Schnur befand sich immer noch hinter mir.

Ein Kumpel, der uns wohl gerade nachkekommen war, hatte eine Hakenseite des Drillings in seiner Handaußenseite stecken. Zum Glück ist der Haken einmal durchs Fleisch, so dass wir die Spitze mit dem Wiederhaken mit einer Zange abknipsen konnten.

Er hat zum Glück alles heil überstanden.


----------



## Franky (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Nun... Mein letzter peinlicher Wurf hätte anders enden können, wenn Jörg nicht reagiert hätte...
Letzter Tag in Avik - leichtes Spinnfischen vom Boot...  Ich hatte einen 20 g Mefoblinker montiert, den Felsen angepeilt und unterhand ausgeworfen... Dabei blieb ich mit dem Ärmel  am Schnurfangbügel hängen, das Ding klappte um, und weil ich die Rute nicht FEST gehalten hatte, hebelte mir das Ding aus... *PLUMPS* - ab ins Wasser!!! Nur nicht hinterherspringen... 
Jörg hatte aber reagiert und meine Spinnrute mit seiner untergehakt und so gesichert, dass ich den Stock wieder an Board holen konnte! Gut, dass das keiner gesehen hatte... :q 
Wäre ein teures Unterfangen gewesen...
Naja... Den Drill vom Baum auf der Insel von gegenüber lass ich lieber...


----------



## kiepenangler (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Moin

Ich war mal pilken und stand am Bug und hatte es irgendwie geschafft einen Angler am Heck zu überwerfen |kopfkrat  das war |peinlich    :q 

Gruß
kiepenangler#h


----------



## fischkopf (19. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

mein peinlichster wurf war als ich stolz wie oskar von meinen grosseltern nach hause kam. Mama, kuck mal! und dann hab ich die montierte rute aus der rutentasche gerissen. der haken, der sich irgendwie geloesst hatte, direkt in das knie meiner mutter. mit zange und desinfektionsmittel rausopperiert und seit dem haelt meine mutter nen gesunden abstand wenn ich mit ner angel hantiere


----------



## trond (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Im Mai habe ich mit leichten Blinker fuer Meerforellen geangelt. Ich wollte bis dich an das Ufer werfen. Vom Boot. Dabei ist mir die Schur zu schnell vom Finger gerutscht. Der Blinker flog kaum nach vorn. Dafuer nach oben. Dann hatte ich eine Møve dran. Ich habe fast eine viertel Stunde fuer den Drill gebraucht.

Ergebnis: 2 blutige Finger und einige blaue Flekken von den Fluegeln. Die Møve hat es ueberstanden. Die spassigen Worte von anderen Booten høre ich immer noch.


----------



## krauthi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

mein peinlichster wurf  hab ich mit einem brötchen gemacht *lach 
also das war so  wir machten urlaub in so einem bungalow park in holland und da wir am nächsten tag auf den dirkshorner see zum hechtangeln wollten brauchten wir also köfi`s 
stippe genommen und an den kleinen see(teich) im bungalowpark  köfi`s gestippt 
vorher sind beim grillen baguett brötchen übrig geblieben und die wollte ich den enten des teiches als leckerlie presentieren  (bin ja tierlieb) 
die enten hatten so richtig spaß an den brötchen  nur leider bemerkte ich das am anderen ufer eine entenmama  mit vier kücken im nest saß und leider  nichts von den brötchen abbekahm  so entschloss ich mich der mama auch ein brötchen rüber zu werfen  das wahren so ca 7-8 meter schätze ich mal   also habe ich etwas fester geworfen das das brötchen auch ja drüben ankommt  
leider  ein großer fehler das ich auch zu tiefst bereue  ich habe mit dem brötchen  ein kücken  auf den kopf getroffen  und dan kahm noch dazu das das kücken kopf über ins wasser geplumst ist  und  dort köpfchen ins das wasser schwäznchen in die höh spielte  ich eilte sofort ans andere ufer um das kücken  mit dem kescher zu retten   aber leider vergebens es ist leider ertrunken  ich schätze mal weil der wurf auf den kopf  das kücken wohl bewusstlos gemacht hat  
ich konnte mir zwei wochen lang anhören   DU ENTENMÖRDER  und dabei wollte ich denen nur etwas zu fressen geben  

seit dem fütter ich keine enten mehr 


gruß krauthi


----------



## DerStipper (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hehe die sind bis jetzt alle gut

also ich bin auf Barsch mit nem kleinen Köfi gegangen an nem Schwimmer aufeinmal sehe ich nur noch nen Kormoran abtauchen und sehe wie mein Schwimmer nach oben gezogen wurde naja aus Reflex Anschlag sitzt:q dan ich weiß nicht wie lange ich gebraucht hab an der kleinen Spinnrute auf jedenfall hab ihn dann endlich mal zu mir bekommen Stofftasche über die Augengelegt und dann den Köfi versucht rauszubekommen was mir auch gelungen war der hatte den noch im Schnabel.

Und ein anderer bei uns an der Mosel direkt hinter der Staustufe die Mosel ist der sehr schmal. Naja auswurf mit nem großen Blei und ich wartete und wartete aber das Blei kam nicht auf. Es war dunkel das wir Nachtanhgeln waren dann hörte ich auf der anderen Seiten einen alten Mann der über Anglerfluchte das die ihren scheiß überall liegen lassen und dann ruckte es in der Rute der mann hatte sich den Haken in den Finger gestochen zum Glück nich mit Widerhaken dann hab ich angezogen und er merkte das das meine Montage ist:q und warf sie dann ins Wasser das war auch so ein Ding hab schon mehrere so verrückte Dinger erlebt


----------



## ChrisNiCarphunt (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

@Kongermichi

Angeln von der Brücke ist Verboten:q !!!!!!


*Aus den schlechtesten werfern werden die besten Angler!!!!!!!*


----------



## pikexxl (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei mir war das beim Aalangeln in völliger Dunkelheit. Beim ausholen mit der Rute mit dem Haken hinter mir im Baum hängen geblieben ( nichts gemerkt ) das Blei landete genau da wo ich meinen Köder haben wollte ( aber nur das Blei ) meine Freunde links und rechts neben mir bekamen schöne Bisse und bei mir war Funkstille !!! Habe es erst nach einer halben Stunde gemerkt.ABER ICH HATTE DIE LACHER AUF MEINER SEITE


----------



## arno (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Moin!
Ich war am See und wollte mit nem 30er Döbel auf Waller gehen!
Ich werf aus  und komm auch echt weit, nur die Schnur hang über einen dünnen aber hohen Baum.
Dann hab ich gezogen um den Fisch über den Baum zurück zu bekommen.
Der Fisch blieb im Baum.
Dann habe ich versucht auf den Baum zu klttern, aber der Baum war einfach zu schwach für mich.
Da kam ein Angelkollege.
Der klettert in den Baum holt den Fisch auch runter und reißt samtliche Äste von dem Baum.
Da hab ich nur gedacht, dann hätte ich den ja gleich fällen können!
Der Kollege sah natürlich reichlich ramponiert aus!Abschürfungen , Loch in Jacke!
Und richtig dreckig!
Ich hab nicht gesagt er soll in den Baum klettern!


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Naja es gibt eigentlich viele peinliche Würfe von mir , einmal habe ich nicht gesehn das beim Auswerfen ein Ast am Haken hing und dann ist natürlich beim Auswerfen die Schnurr gerissen weil der Ast so dick und schwer war zum Glück ist mir dabei nicht die Rute zerbrochen ..... Dann habe ich mal mit nem Spinner ausgeworfen und auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite voll ins Gebüsch geworfen ..... an dem man nicht ran gekommen ist ..... dann habe ich mich auch mal beim Auswerfen an meinem Schirmzelt verhangen und mindestens schon 100 mal habe ich mich beim Auswerfen im Baum verhangen zu ca 60 % habe ich aber immer alle Montagen wieder frei bekommen .... dann habe ich auch mal mit nem ganze schweren Blei ausgewurfen und dabei hat sich mein Wirbel verabschiedet , einfach zerbrochen und alles war weg .... jaja ich könnt ewig weiter erzählen ... aber am peinlichsten ist es immer wenn man mit vielen Leuten zusammen angeln z.B. Hegefischen oder am Forellenteichen .... weil wenn ich mit Freunde angel gehe ist das ja ehr egal weil die sich ja selber oft genug irgentwo mit dem Haken festsetzen #6 

nicht oder Karpfenchamp ? :q


----------



## FrankHB (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Moin Moin

Habe mich bis jetzt köstlich amüsiert über die Beiträge.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr auch noch einen peinlichen gehabt.

Ich war mit meinem Boot etwas oberhalb von Staberhuk ( Fehmarn).
Meine Frau wollte gerne pilken und ich schleppen.

Naja - sie hat gewonnen.
Sie saß vorne und ich stand achtern.

Aber irgendwie war ich nicht so recht bei der Sache.
Ich holte aus und feuerte einen 60 Gramm Pilker ab.

Der hätte eigentlich in Dänemark ankommen müssen.
Aber denkste........
Frauen haben eine magische Anziehungskraft.

Sie hatte das Teil voll im Rücken. Ich habe es aber erst gemerkt und gehört, als ich angezogen habe..........

Rein technisch ist das überhaupt nicht machbar.
Ich habe von hinten um die Windschutzscheibe ( getöntes Glas) geworfen.

Mein erster Spruch war - oh Gott - Gott sei Dank nicht in die Scheibe.
Darüber ist sie mir heute noch sauer.
Habe dann den Pilker fachmännisch, chirurgisch entfernt und ein bisschen getröstet.

Danach haben wir dann wieder geschleppt........ #6 

Gruß Frank


----------



## seatrout61 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Schönes Thema#6  und klasse Beiträge :q  

Mein peinlichster Wurf war in Schweden mit nem Kumpel auf nem Boot.
Ich wollte beim Spinnangeln meinen Effzett besonders weit rausfeuern, zog voll durch und hörte hinter mir ein lautes Krachen. ;+ 
Der Haken hatte sich irgendwie in der Rute meines Kumpels verfangen
und die Rute zerbrach in zwei Teile #c 
Im ersten Moment haben wir beide ziemlich bedeppert aus der Wäsche geguckt |gr:

Hab das Ganze dann so wie es war meiner Versicherung geschildert und die haben das dann reguliert  #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Schöne Anekdoten, die ihr hier schreibt. #6 

Das Peinlichste was mir mal widerfahren ist, war, als ich mit eine Truppe Junganglern unterwegs war und wir verschiedene Wurftechniken und das genaue Werfen geübt hatten. Wie immer so üblich, mit einer ganzen Meute, macht ja keiner so richtig das, was er auch soll! Ich habe deshalb ziemlich resolut |motz: um Aufmerksamkeit gebeten und wollte ihnen einen „guten Wurf“ vorführen. Die Jungs wahren „ganz Ohr“. Ich holte also gut aus...

Wie der Teufel es so will, löste sich während des Wurfs das Spitzenteil meiner Rute und segelte entlang der Schur ins Wasser. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass ich ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt habe.  Die Jungs hatten ihren Spaß und ich einen recht roten Kopf.  |rotwerden


----------



## Marvin Grosch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ALso mir ist mal im Forellensee ein peinliches Misgeschick passiert.
 ich hatte das erste mal nen 2 meter Vorfach dran und konnte damit ganricht um. Dann hab ich versucht rauszuwerfen und das ganze Vorfach sammt Blei lagen ca 2meter vor mir im Wasser und verhackten sich so unglücklich, dass das alles abgerissen ist.
 ich dachte mir nur son sch****.


----------



## The_Duke (21. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Is schon ein paar Jährchen her und ist beim Fliegenfischen passiert.
Das Flüsschen fließt dort an einer Stelle unmittelbar an der Straße lang und genau dort ist auch ein Wehr, sehr schön zu bewaten.
Ich war schön konzentriert und bedacht die Fliege sauber zu präsentieren, bewegte mich watend im Flussbett vorwärts.
Irgendwie fiel es mir nicht auf, daß ich zu nahe an die Straße kam, die sich in meinem Rücken befand...tja...und dann beim Rückschwung "biß" auf einmal ein dicker großer LKW mit seinem Außenspiegel auf meine Sedge-Fliege.
Der "Drill" war sehr einseitig  #t  und ich hab mich vielleicht erschrocken als der Backingknoten mit einem Affenzahn durch die Ringe raste...Gott sei Dank riss das Vorfach kurz drauf.
Peinlich an der ganzen Sache war, daß das eine Handvoll Leute mitbekommen hatten, die sich dort gesonnt hatten.


----------



## Ansgar (21. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Moin,

mir ist es schon zweimal auf dem Kutter passiert, dass irgendwelche besoffenen (?) Wurf - Genies ihren Pilker fast senkrecht nach oben geschmissen haben. Natuerlich mit ein paar Grad Abweichung nach hinten, ist ja klar...
Das Resultat ist dann, das Pilker mitsamt Beifaenger dann auf der anderen Kutterseite wie eine Rakete eingeschlagen sind. Hat aber beide Male zufaellig keinen anderen Angler getroffen...

Seitdem (und seitdem einmal meinen Nebenmann von dessen Nebenmann beim Auswerfen gehakt wurde) fahre ich nicht mehr auf dem Kutter los... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## das_angel_eumel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Letztes Jahr im Sommer:

An unserem Vereinsteich mit nen Kumpel am angeln, gleich vorne an - da kann man noch mit dem Wagen hinfahren. Wollte mit vorgebleitem Waggler angeln, ausgeworfen und zack im Busch gelandet. Da es sich bisher immer bewährt hat, die Pose (oder auch Blinker und Wobbler) bis ganz dicht unter den Ast zu ziehen und dann ruckartig anzuhauen, damit die Pose darüber lupft, tat ich es auch. 
Natürlich mit viel Spannung!! Hat auch mal wieder super geklappt. Freute mich über den fast verlorenen Waggler - Was dann kam fand mein Kollege wiederum nicht wirklich lustig. Die Pose flog mit dem Metall nach vorn an uns vorbei und schlug in der Stoßstange des Wagen meines Kumpel ein...un der war neu!!


----------



## Fliegenfänger (22. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war vor Jahren mit einem Kumpel zum Flugangeln. Der kam von hinten auf mich zu ohne daß ich ihn sah. Plötzlich beim Wurf ein Ruck an meiner Rute u. ein Aufschrei hinter mit. Die Fliege hing in seiner Wange, der Widerhaken war richtig tief im Fleich. Ich habe ihn gleich zum nächsten Arzt gefahren, die Leute im Wartezimmer hatten uns alle blöd angesehen. Wir im Tarnanzug u. mein Kumpel mit blutender Wange. Der Arzt war ein richtiger Praktiker. Er hat aus der Garage eine Kneifzange geholt, dann den Haken ganz durchgestochen bis die Spitze wieder herausgeschaut hat, dann den Haken hinter dem Widerhaken mit der Zange weggezwickt u. die Fliege herausgeholt.
Immer wenn wir in fröhlicher Runde beisammen sitzen erzähle ich, daß er das schwerste Exemplar war, das ich je gedrillt habe.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es gibt eigentlich viele peinliche Würfe von mir , einmal habe ich nicht gesehn das beim Auswerfen ein Ast am Haken hing und dann ist natürlich beim Auswerfen die Schnurr gerissen weil der Ast so dick und schwer war zum Glück ist mir dabei nicht die Rute zerbrochen ..... Dann habe ich mal mit nem Spinner ausgeworfen und auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite voll ins Gebüsch geworfen ..... an dem man nicht ran gekommen ist ..... dann habe ich mich auch mal beim Auswerfen an meinem Schirmzelt verhangen und mindestens schon 100 mal habe ich mich beim Auswerfen im Baum verhangen zu ca 60 % habe ich aber immer alle Montagen wieder frei bekommen .... dann habe ich auch mal mit nem ganze schweren Blei ausgewurfen und dabei hat sich mein Wirbel verabschiedet , einfach zerbrochen und alles war weg .... jaja ich könnt ewig weiter erzählen ... aber am peinlichsten ist es immer wenn man mit vielen Leuten zusammen angeln z.B. Hegefischen oder am Forellenteichen .... weil wenn ich mit Freunde angel gehe ist das ja ehr egal weil die sich ja selber oft genug irgentwo mit dem Haken festsetzen #6
> 
> nicht oder Karpfenchamp ? :q


Das war aber weil der Baum an der Elbe genau hinter mir stand und die Montage praktisch schon auf ihm lag und ich es nicht mitgekriegt habe:q :c


----------



## robertb (22. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mit Boile-Montage Gewaltwurf ausgeführt und dabei die auf dem Boden liegende Bleitasche gehakt. War ein netter Hagel von 50-150 gramm Bleien  |peinlich 
Oder an einem Mini-Weiher von 30 auf 10 Meter den einzigen Baum mit dem 1. Spinner-Wurf zielsicher in der Krone zu treffen.  |rolleyes


----------



## arno (22. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich hab auch noch einen!
Ich werfe die Grundrute aus, lege die Rute ab und will mich an mein Auto anlehnen , das hinter mir steht.
Äh, steht, da war kein Auto, ich hatte mich verschätz und bin dann so 1,5 Meter rückwärts gestrauchelt und mit dem Hintern voll in den Kotflügel geknallt!
Die Beule hat also fast den Abdruck meiner linken Ar   backe , pluss dem Portemonnaie das in der Gesäßtasche  steckte!.


----------



## rainerle (23. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

mir ist vor ca. 3 Wochen ein kleines Missgeschick passiert. Hab mit nem Älteren Freund (63) auf Zander angesessen und hab beim ausschmeißen völlig unmotiviert seine Cap mit meinem Drilling gecatched und die dann ca. 30m rausgeschmissen. Die hing aber so gut, dass ich sie direkt wieder einholen konnte. Das hätte wahrlich auch ins Auge gehen können.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (23. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> mein peinlichster wurf  hab ich mit einem brötchen gemacht *lach
> also das war so  wir machten urlaub in so einem bungalow park in holland und da wir am nächsten tag auf den dirkshorner see zum hechtangeln wollten brauchten wir also köfi`s
> stippe genommen und an den kleinen see(teich) im bungalowpark  köfi`s gestippt
> vorher sind beim grillen baguett brötchen übrig geblieben und die wollte ich den enten des teiches als leckerlie presentieren  (bin ja tierlieb)
> ...



Ist das geil !!!!  :q  ... von mir aus hast du mit Abstand den peinlichsten Wurf gemacht ! Ne kleine Ente vor Zuschauern mit nen Brötchen versenkt  :q  :q  :q  wie geil ist das denn?  |schild-g

Ich hatte auch mal nen Entenerlebnis:
Wollte mit Wasserkugel und bissl Mais dran nen paar kleine Rotfedern als KöFis angeln. Naja ... auf einmal kam ne Enten-Familie an (Mutter + 5 Kücken) und schwammen so zu meiner Wasserkugel, weil sie wohl dachten, ich hab da nen Leckerli reingeworfen. Ich guck mir die niedlichen Entchen so an ... bis auf einmal eine kleine abtaucht. hmhh ... ne Sekunde war dann auch die Wasserkugel verschwunden. Und das Theater begann:
Die Mutter schwamm auf mich zu und plärte mich an. Soweit noch nicht sonderlich spektukulär, bis auf einmal:
*alle Enten (etwa 50) vom See auf mich zuschwammen und schon aus der Ferne lautstark rumplärten.* Okay ... eine Ente, die miesgelaunt ist, kriegt man wohl noch in Griff. Aber 50 ????? .. nee .. dachte ich mir ... Rute schnell fest gemacht, die ganzen Angelsachen erstmal liegen lassen und schnell im Wald Schutz gesucht  :q  ... ich will nicht wissen, wie das ausgesehen hat. War zum Glück nur ein russischer Angelkollege da, der am anderen Ufer saß und diese Schauspiel ziemlich gleichgültig verfolgte.
Nach ner Weile hatte sich die kleine Ente dann Gott sei Dank gelöst (Vorfach war durch .. war nur 12er mit nem ganz kleinen Haken dran. Die Mutter oder die Ente selbst hat es wohl durch gebissen.). Die anderen Enten hauten dann auch ab und die Mutter schwamm mit ihren Kücken dann auch leicht skeptisch davon. Noch mal alles gut gelaufen für mich und die kleine Ente  #6 

Äußerst interessant fand ich allerdings an der Geschichte, dass Enten solche soziale Lebewesen und sich gegenseitig helfen.

nun, gut ...

mfg,demo


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim Werfen hatte ich immer Glück aber nicht beim Rutenhalter festmachen:
Yachhafen am Rhein, schräge Böschung = Ich von nach unten den Rutenhalten in die Erde gedrückt, der bricht ab, ich verlier das Gleichgewicht und schräg ab ins Wasser mit mir. Und das im Winter ! Ist schon 20 Jahre her. Heute weiss isch, wie man das macht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das geil !!!! :q ... von mir aus hast du mit Abstand den peinlichsten Wurf gemacht ! Ne kleine Ente vor Zuschauern mit nen Brötchen versenkt :q :q :q wie geil ist das denn? |schild-g
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal nen Entenerlebnis:
> Wollte mit Wasserkugel und bissl Mais dran nen paar kleine Rotfedern als KöFis angeln. Naja ... auf einmal kam ne Enten-Familie an (Mutter + 5 Kücken) und schwammen so zu meiner Wasserkugel, weil sie wohl dachten, ich hab da nen Leckerli reingeworfen. Ich guck mir die niedlichen Entchen so an ... bis auf einmal eine kleine abtaucht. hmhh ... ne Sekunde war dann auch die Wasserkugel verschwunden. Und das Theater begann:
> ...


 
Hahah das ist ja fast noch lustiger als die Geschichte vom Krauthi. Aber 50 Enten Sauer auf sich zu machen:q #6 . Genial. Deine Rute war nicht so feige wie du!!:q  hättest du die Ente einfach eingeholt und dann ganz schnell losgemacht. Ok dann hätte die wahrscheinlich Rache ausgeübt aber ist ja egal:q


----------



## karpfenwuerger (24. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab in der Donau beim Auswerfen mal unabsichtlich eine Boje getroffen, woran ich dann auch hängen geblieben bin.


----------



## sundeule (24. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich warte ja immer noch auf jemand, bei dem ein Bikinioberteil gebissen hat...:q


----------



## Silvo (24. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

meinem Vater ist mal was ganz Peinliches passiert:

Der hatte nämlich mal in Kroatien nur ein Stück Holz mit der Schnur drum 
und war dann im Meer am angeln ,nachem auswerfen klemmte er sich das Stück 
Holz mit der Schnur in der Badehose fest, das lief alles ganz gut bis ein Motorboot vorbeifuhr und die Schnur erfasst hatte und ihm fast die Badehose auszog,zum Glück ist aber vorher noch die Schnur gerissen.

Ist aber schon 25 Jahre her


----------



## abuhamster (24. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo, mein Meisterwurf war mit Futterspirale über die Hochspannungsleitung, die bei uns mitte über den Weiher geht. Hat nicht mal gefunkt.


----------



## Funkateer (24. November 2004)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

also ich hab da zwei stories....

1. zweites Treffen mit den Boardies am Ohmbachsee....Globi sagt noch zu mir: "Pass auf da geht ein Seil über den Weiher..." "Ja, ja hab ich doch gesehen..." nächster Wurf und mein schöner Illex-Wobbler hängt an dem Seil...schön abgerissen baumelte er den ganzen Tag ca 1m unter dem Seil unerreichbar genau vor meinen Augen.

2. Angel ausgeworfen und dabei am Ufer an so einen komischen Busch mit Kletten gekommen. Die hingen mir dann auch am Pulli fest. Wollte die Teile daraufhin mit der rechten Hand vom linken Arm abstreifen....war wohl etwas zu dynamisch...jedenfalls ist bei der Aktion mein Ehering in weitem Bogen von meinem Finger in Seemitte geflogen und für immer verschwunden....


Funkateer


----------



## Willhelm Klink (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

mein peinlichster wurf war
das ich meinem kollegen sein hemd zerissen habe,er hat hinter mir gesessen un seine karpfen montage fertiggemacht und nichts gesagt,war zum glück nur das hemd


----------



## Christian D (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Abenteuerlichster wurf:

Beim Brandungsangeln von ner Seebrücke aus. Christian muss natürlich einen Ablegewurf voll durchziehen. Was passiert? Wurffinger abgerutscht und tadong, 210 Gramm Brandungsblei gegen eine Lampe/Laterne genagelt. Das hat sowas von gescheppert! Unglaubliche Geräuschkulisse. Seit diesem erlebnis ziehe ich auf Seebrücken nicht mehr voll durch....sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## Der-Hechter (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

#d Als ich 10 war wünschte ich mir eine Fliegenrute zu Weihnachten. Ich wuste das ich sie bekommen würde, also wollte ich schon mal das werfen üben, mit meiner spinnrute und als fliegen schnur ersatz nen 5gr. blei. erster vorwurf, rückwurf und wieder vorwürf PENG mich hats voll in den rasen geworfen#t und ich hatte ne riesen platzwunde am hinterkopf#t


----------



## Micky (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Es war ein sonniger Tag im Mai 2004. Meine neue Rolle (ganz frisch bespult mit 15er Fireline) hatte Ihren ersten Spinneinsatz auf der Grömitzer Seebrücke. Während nebenbei meine Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen auf eine Hornie wartete, wollte ich doch mal aktiver werden. Fix noch nen nagelneuen Blinker dran und raus damit.

Gutes Wetter heißt in Grömitz auch BOOTSWETTER, und so kam es das einige Motorbootfahrer ziemlich dicht am Brückenkopf vorbeifuhren. Hatte den Blinker gerade ausgeworfen, als wieder ein Boot die Wurfrichtung kreuzte.... Plötzlich "Biss", Anhieb brauchte ich nicht zu setzen, denn mein Fang zog mit binnen Sekunden meine komplette Fireline von der Rolle...... die Bremse war am kreischen, ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, schon gar nicht mein Messer zücken und abschneiden. Am Ende ein "erlösendes" *PENG* und 200 Meter edeles Geflecht und ein nagelneuer Blinker hingen an einem einem Boot fest. Meine Rolle war am rauchen, und der Spulenkörper war heiß geworden. Mein Gesicht hätte ich bei diesem MORDSDRILL gerne gesehen...

Geflucht habe ich nur ein bißchen, weil das Spekatakel etliche Touris mitbekamen die auch alle herzlich am lachen waren. Timmy und Shorty standen auch ungläubig neben mir. Hohn und Spott waren mir für den Rest des Tages sicher...


----------



## soeketroete (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hier sind ja schon alle peinlichen Wurfvarianten aufgeführt, also will ich mal einen peinlichen Anschlag beschreiben:
Ich angel in der Ruhr mit klienen Köfis auf Barsch. Die Pose haut ab, ich schlage halbherzig an, es brodelt an der anderen Seite, doch nach kurzem Widerstand ist der dicke Barsch weg. Kurze Zeit später taucht meine Pose wieder ab. Das sollte mir nicht nochmal passiern. Geradezu brachial schlage ich an - und habe einen 10cm kleinen Barsch im Gesicht:g |kopfkrat |wavey: :q :q :q :q


----------



## Stefan21j (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Gudden Dach... 

Mein peinlichster Wurf war wohl als ich an nem Forellenpuff meine Montage ein wenig zu weit geworfen haben. So eine 8,5 gr schwere BombardaPose fliegt aber auch verdammt gut. Und getroffen habe ich auch noch. Den gegenüber am anderen Ende des Teiches. Ob er mir freundlich mitteilen wollte das ich zu weit geworfen habe oder fluchte war mir mangels Osteuropäischer Sprachkenntnis bis heute verborgen geblieben. 

So what immerhin hab ich alles wieder...und mittlerweile weiss ich auch das an dem Teich mehr als 5 gr zuviel sind  Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn

LG Stefan


----------



## ulschi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> mein peinlichster wurf  hab ich mit einem brötchen gemacht *lach
> also das war so  wir machten urlaub in so einem bungalow park in holland und da wir am nächsten tag auf den dirkshorner see zum hechtangeln wollten brauchten wir also köfi`s
> stippe genommen und an den kleinen see(teich) im bungalowpark  köfi`s gestippt
> vorher sind beim grillen baguett brötchen übrig geblieben und die wollte ich den enten des teiches als leckerlie presentieren  (bin ja tierlieb)
> ...



Da du ja nichts dafür kannst und du nur gute Absichten hattest, berührt mich deine Geschichte.


----------



## plattform7 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mir ist bis jetzt nur das übliche passiert - Montage in die Äste geworfen, Montage landet vor den Füssen, Bügel zugeklappt und Montage fliegt auf nie mehr wieder sehen...

Aber eine Geschichte passierte mir mit einem Angelkumpel, da haben wir uns Schrott gelacht... Wir angelten an einem Seeauslauf auf Friedfisch, auf die andere Seite (ca. 5-6 Meter entfernt) kamen dann Paar Jungs (so 12 - 14 Jahre alt), voll einen auf Profis gemacht, große Klappe halt... Ich erklähre den Jungs wo unsere Karpfenmontagen liegen, dass die doch bitte aufpassen und nicht dahin werfen... Jaja, hörte ich nur, passt schon, ich kann gut werfen... Beim 2.ten Wurf hat er seine Karpfenrute natürlich über meine gelegt... Wir hatten aber kein Sichtkontakt zu einander, war so ein fetter Busch dazwischen... Irgendwann mal wollte ich meine Montage rausholen und befürchtete schon, dass der Kleine mich voll erwischt hat. Also langsam Rute genommen und ein Paar Kurbelumdrehungen... Da höre ich seinen Piepser... löl... dachte ich mir, erstmal Pause eingelegt... Dann wieder Paar Umdrehungen - Pieppieeeeip, wieder Pause... Da höre ich wie die Blagen unruhig werden -> Also Fullrun -> piiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeepppppp. Der Junge schnapt sich seine Rute und schlägt an... ich habe aber vorher gesehen, dass mein Tackle stärker ist, also nicht locker lassen und der Kampf seines Lebens begann... Ich lies mich ein wenig einkurbeln und macht dann wieder einen Fullrun... Ich hörte nur noch: "Karpfen, Alter, Karpfen!!!" von den Blagen... :q  Boha, wir haben uns beim Lachen die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt... Irgendwann mal merkten die Jungs wie wir uns abömmeln... gut bißchen sauer waren die schon....


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

MoinMoin!

Schön das auch ältere Threads wieder benutzt werden!

Was peinliches soll es sein hmmm oh ja!

Diese Sommer Pilktour auf der Simone. Ich meine neue Speedpilk das erste mal dabei. Es war zwar Windstille und der Fisch stand unterm Boot aber egal mal sehen was die Rute so kann- 5000 Shimano dran 17er "Feuerline" drauf und vollgas der 60gr Heringspilker schoss Richtung DK- plötzlich queren ein Trupp Möven die Flugbahn und ich Tierfreund wie ich bin bremse voll ab.
Der Pilker stopt vor dem Trupp und fällt in Richtung Wasser voll auf die darunter schwimmende Möve.... Naja sie war sofort weg 
Und dabei wollte ich doch nur Tierfreund sein.... 



Die ganzen Bootstreffer waren zu 99% gewollt  
was kommen die auch so dicht dran :q


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichster wurf?
Ich hab mal in ein auf dem see schwimmendes boot geworfen und dort saßen menschen drinn.
ende der geschichte: platzwunde durch 60g blei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist bis jetzt nur das übliche passiert - Montage in die Äste geworfen, Montage landet vor den Füssen, Bügel zugeklappt und Montage fliegt auf nie mehr wieder sehen...
> 
> Aber eine Geschichte passierte mir mit einem Angelkumpel, da haben wir uns Schrott gelacht... Wir angelten an einem Seeauslauf auf Friedfisch, auf die andere Seite (ca. 5-6 Meter entfernt) kamen dann Paar Jungs (so 12 - 14 Jahre alt), voll einen auf Profis gemacht, große Klappe halt... Ich erklähre den Jungs wo unsere Karpfenmontagen liegen, dass die doch bitte aufpassen und nicht dahin werfen... Jaja, hörte ich nur, passt schon, ich kann gut werfen... Beim 2.ten Wurf hat er seine Karpfenrute natürlich über meine gelegt... Wir hatten aber kein Sichtkontakt zu einander, war so ein fetter Busch dazwischen... Irgendwann mal wollte ich meine Montage rausholen und befürchtete schon, dass der Kleine mich voll erwischt hat. Also langsam Rute genommen und ein Paar Kurbelumdrehungen... Da höre ich seinen Piepser... löl... dachte ich mir, erstmal Pause eingelegt... Dann wieder Paar Umdrehungen - Pieppieeeeip, wieder Pause... Da höre ich wie die Blagen unruhig werden -> Also Fullrun -> piiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeepppppp. Der Junge schnapt sich seine Rute und schlägt an... ich habe aber vorher gesehen, dass mein Tackle stärker ist, also nicht locker lassen und der Kampf seines Lebens begann... Ich lies mich ein wenig einkurbeln und macht dann wieder einen Fullrun... Ich hörte nur noch: "Karpfen, Alter, Karpfen!!!" von den Blagen... :q  Boha, wir haben uns beim Lachen die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt... Irgendwann mal merkten die Jungs wie wir uns abömmeln... gut bißchen sauer waren die schon....





Das ist gut das kenne ich von Kutter wenn die "Vollprofis" Ihre Montagen unterm Boot druchtreiben lassen Du die Montage fängst und den Pilker in der Reling einhängst... :q
Mitunter haben die Jungs minutenlang die gegenüberliegende Reling gedrillt bevor der "Schwindel" klar wurde... Man haben wir gegröhlt :q :q :q


----------



## ulschi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist gut das kenne ich von Kutter wenn die "Vollprofis" Ihre Montagen unterm Boot druchtreiben lassen Du die Montage fängst und den Pilker in der Reling einhängst... :q
> Mitunter haben die Jungs minutenlang die gegenüberliegende Reling gedrillt bevor der "Schwindel" klar wurde... Man haben wir gegröhlt :q :q :q



Die Gesichter hätte ich gerne gesehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gesichter hätte ich gerne gesehen.




Ich hab jetzt schon wieder Pipi in den Augen durch die Erinnerung :q :m


----------



## Anrheiner (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Neulich am Forellen-Puff werfe ich mir ne wirklich üble Perücke. Ich zupfe dass Ding ne geschlagene halbe Stunde auseinander mach nen neuen Köder an meinen Forellenhaken werfe aus und wunder mich noch warum die Schnur so komisch hängt. Die !!&$%! Schnur war an der Perückenstelle gebrochen und meine Montage schwamm führerlos vor mir her. Ich begann mich gerade über die endlose Fummelei zu ärgern als die Pose plötzlich abzischte.

Lachend riefen mir meine Nachbarn zu ich sollte "anhauen" und vorsichtig drillen |gr: |gr: |gr: 


Naja wer den Schaden hat... :q 

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,
Michael


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Wir saßen an der Eider am Angeln und am anderen Ufer zeigten sich immer wieder Fische an der Oberfläche , Wir fischten beide mit Winkelpicker und konnten mit dem leichten gerät nicht ganz so weit werfen .
Übermütig wie ich war sagte ich zu meinem Kumpel das ich ihm jetzt mal zeigen würde wie das geht , holte zu einem Gewaltwurf aus , zog voll durch , und auf einmal hatte meine Rute ein Teil mehr als vorher.
Der haken hate sich hinter mit in meinem Stuhl verhakt ...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mit 200 Gramm - Blei am Rhein. Bügel zugelassen und Angel ist mitgeflogen.


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

oh sehr schade HAKENGRÖßE 1 aber ich hab auch noch einen.
20g Futterkorb an einer 2 teiligen Winkelpicker.
Ich warf über den Kopf aus und wunderte mich auf einmal warum die Angel so leicht ist.
Das vordere teil ist abgeflogen und mit untergegangen, ich dachte mir nichts weiter dabei und drehte wieder ein als ich plötzlich einen ruck spürte.
Nach 10 sek. drill kam ein karpfen von ca 2 kg gewicht an die oberfläche.
Karpfen gelandet, rute volständig, angeltag gerettet.


----------



## aal-andy (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

war vor ein paar jahren mit der familie an der maas in roermond angeln, hatte nur das notwendigste mit, unter anderem eine kleine planobox mit kleinmaterial, schätze die war so 30x15cm groß. auf jeden fall wollte papa den anderen mal zeigen, wie man einen köderfisch am drilling schön weit in die fahrrinne bekommt. ich also angesetzt zum überkopfwurf, gebe richtig gas um schwung zu bekommen, und das letzte was an mir vorbeisauste war die geöffnete planobox, die dann so 10m vor mir mitsamt kleinmaterial im wasser aufschlug und sich dort inkl. köderfisch verabschiedete. das war´s dann für diesen sonntag. ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen, was ich mir von meinen söhnen an hohn und spott alles anhören musste. sind dann aus frust zum fischmarkt erstmal ´n matjes reinhauen gefahren. nur gut dass ich nicht meine sitzkiepe mit hatte |supergri


----------



## Stokker (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				hechtrudi schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon lange her,aber nix vergessen!! ich stand neben einer vielbefahrenen brücke,und wollte unter die brücke schmeissen!! leider über das geländer, in den strassenverkehr hinein,sofort biss,schnur von der rolle,das wars!!!! :q


 
Gröhl... der war gut.........:q
Mein peinlichster war ein ziemlich schlimmer.
Von einem Freund die Mutter sass hinter mir auf einem Campingstuhl als ich mit einem 100 g ausholte und abzog.
Es rumpelte fürchterlich hinter mir und dann kugelte Mutti an mir vorbei und blieb ganz kurz KO liegen.
Gottseidank war es nicht schlimmer , sie behielt nur eine mordsbeule....


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

@Hakengrösse 1

Das kenne ich vom Kutterangeln und schon zwei mal gesehen. Seltsamerweise beim ersten Auswurf. Wunder mich, dass sich keiner outet|supergri
Zuletzt auf der "Tanja", als sich jemand in die Bugspitze drängelte und mit sehr eleganter Ausholbewegung und gekonntem Schwung mit der Schnur auch die Angel losließ. Da war Party an Bord, als er sich eine Leihrute nehmen mußte.

Ich habe schon mal ein Schiff herrenlos gemacht.
Mein Platz war ganz dicht an den Aufbauten, so dass kaum eine Ausholbewegung gemacht werden konnte. Plötzlich knallte mein 125g Pilker unter die Dachrinne, und schoss ins Nirgendwo. Geduckt wartete ich auf den Einschlag und dachte nur : "Jetzt auf keinen Fall nach oben schauen". Vier Meter vor mir schlug der Pilker ins Wasser ein und nahm etwas Undefinierbares mit. Während ich einkurbelte kam der Kapitän wutschnaubend aus seiner Butze, so dass ich ihm mit allerfreundlichstem Gesichtsausdruck seine Fahne wiedergeben konnte, die plötzlich am Mast fehlte.:g


----------



## Flotter Otter (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo Leude
bei mir war des so gewesen ich hab ausgeschmissen und dann hab ich nen Hänger gehabt und da Habe ich mit meiner Stange soooooo gezert und rumgefuchtelt das des Teil in nen Busch gegeangen ist. Da hab ich ganz doll angestrengt meine Stange wieder hoch zu kreigen , aber dann is irgendwas gerissen!!!


----------



## davidpil (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

hi

als ich vieleicht 8 war und das erste mal eine Angel in der Hand hatte, warf ich mal meinen Blinker auf ein Rennboot drauf. :q
mein Onkel hat sich dann einen kleinen Gummireifen , der da so rum lag, genommen und ist dann rüber zu dem Rennboot gepadelt und hat den Blinker gelöst.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				Flotter Otter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leude
> bei mir war des so gewesen ich hab ausgeschmissen und dann hab ich nen Hänger gehabt und da Habe ich mit meiner Stange soooooo gezert und rumgefuchtelt das des Teil in nen Busch gegeangen ist. Da hab ich ganz doll angestrengt meine Stange wieder hoch zu kreigen , aber dann is irgendwas gerissen!!!




|muahah:*TAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAATAAAAAA

Und für die Ewigkeit festgehalten. 
Wo ist der BFF ????
*


----------



## dorschiie (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

jetzt weiß ich wieso er" flotter otter" heißt.
*Wo sind die fander ?*


----------



## Christian D (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Vorgestern erneut ein wurfabenteuer:

War am Strand, aber nur zwecks Wurftraining. Also, wollte mal ausbrobieren, wie sich meine brandungsstöcke bei 230 gramm Blei so verhalten. Also Ablegewurf, Durchzug und Peng! Bei der Beschleunigungsphase reißt die Taperline (60er). da ich meinen Körper voll in den Wurf gehängt habe und dann plötzlich der Widerstand fehlte, bin ich nach vorne rübergefallen und in der eiskalten Ostsee gelandet. 
Das peinliche daran:
DER STRAND WAR VOLLER SPAZIERGÄNGER!!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

angelndes_sofa = König der Baumwürfe #q 

Einmal wies mich ein Jäger darauf hin,dass Eichhörnchen einer ganzjährigen Schonzeit unterliegen :m


----------



## cbrr (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo,

hatte 2 heftig peinliche Würfe dieses Jahr. Ohh ne 3 waren es.

1. Erstes mal jerken, erstes mal noknots. Selbstgebundener Noknot ist beim ersten Wurf aufgegangen und der teure Jerkbait hing mit Spinnstange im Baum. Zum Glück ein junger Baum den man etwas runter biegen konnte.

2. Neben ner Brücke geangelt und wollte parallel werfen. Leider hab ich es geschafft den Gufi genau zwischen Pfeiler und Fahrbahn durch zu feuern. 

3. Köfi entweder nicht richtig angeködert oder zu feste geworfen oder beides. Montage (Haken, Blei und Pose) flog gerade aus und Köfi bog rechts ab. Die Bootsangler haben sich kaputt gelacht. 

So, hoffentlich wird das 2006 besser#6

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Flussbarschfan (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

bei mir wars dieses Jahr an nem Altwasser, wo ich Köfis fangen wollte...

schöne dünne 18er Mono...

erster Wurf in Richtung Wasser, der Haken hängt bombenfest im Schilf vor meinen Füßen... nach diversen Lösungsversuchen kommt der Haken frei, die Montage fliegt an mir vorbei und hängt schräg über mir im Baum... ich war stinksauer, weil schon ein riesen Knoten in der Schnur war, hab dran gezogen und zack... die Montage fliegt in entgegengesetzter Richtung an mir vorbei und hängt wieder im Schilf... 
hab sie da auch nich mehr heil rausgekriegt...
es gibt schon Tage, die sollte man lieber vergessen!


----------



## Angel-Dösi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

also, das war so gewesen, also ich war mal wieder fischen, also ich meine
angeln und als ich also dann ausgeworfen hatte, also den Köder samt Blei, 
merkte ich also dann, dass das Blei stark verdriftet, und als ich dann also
die Montage rannkurbelt um also nachzusehen was da losse sei sah ich, dass an meinem haken ein paar Vogelfeedern hingen.
-also wahrscheinlich hatte ich beim werfen eine der Möwen getroffen


----------



## **bass** (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

also bei mir kann ich mich gut an das eine mal erinnern das war so war an einem puff angeln nachdem ich drei grosse forellen gefangen hatte und sich schon schaulustige um mich versammelten, startete ich einen extrem weitwurf da ich eine schöne forelle steigen sah. ein alter mann sagte noch zu mir so weit kommt man nicht mal mit hightec gerät raus... ich wollte das gegenteil beweisen also hohlte ich aus und rein damit. broblem war bügel war nicht offen schnur riss und meine rutenspitze flog bis zu den fischen (hatte sie wohl nicht richtig eingesteckt) und so verabschiedete sich meine halbe rute  peinlich,peinlich...

es agb aber auch andere momente, wie z.B. schildkröte am haken, haken in jacken,hose usw..., als beifang gabs auch mal nen schwan sowie ne möwe, enten und ein haubentaucher. als die pose verschwand rechnete ich nähmlich mit nem hecht aber naja...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hi,
nicht mein peinlichster,aber mein Kumpel sein peinlichster Wurf!Es war vor etwas mehr als 8 Jahren.Da war mein Kumpel mit nem anderen Kumpel Aalangeln.Mein Kumpel hat eine Aalangel mit 45 Gramm Blei und nem großen Aalhaken,an den Er ein paar Mistwürmer ranmachte.Beim Rauswurf,stand sein Kumpel hinter ihn.Er holte volle Kanne aus und der Aalhaken steckte in der Nase,inclusive Wiederhaken und Mistwürmer:ger hat dann geschrien(verständlich) Er ging nicht zum Arzt sondern zog sich den Haken samt Wiederhaken selber aus der Nase|uhoh: :v :q
Das erzählt mein Kumpel mir heute noch.............


----------



## sunny (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Da fällt mir auch ne kleine Geschichte ein:

Wir waren mit 10 Leuten auf nem Kleinbooten zum Pilken draußen. An diesem Tag bissen die Dorsche wie die Großen auf einen orange/gelben Snaps. Den hatte ich natürlich nicht. 

Aber der Käpt'n hatte noch einen zum Verkauf, den ich sogleich erstanden habe.

Beim ersten Ablassen habe ich mich mit meinem Nachbarn verheddert. Na ja, nicht weiter schlimm. Weil ich beim Entwirren nicht ständig die Haken der Pilker in den Fingern stecken haben wollte, klinke ich meinen frisch erstandenen Snaps aus und nahm ihn in die linke Hand. 

Ich war so ca. 5 min mit der Perücke beschäftigt, dann war alles wieder tacko|supergri .
Supi, also Rolle auf und den Snaps mit der Hand über Board geworfen. 

Ich beobachtet den Pilker wie er so taumelnd in Tiefe verschwand und wunderte mich noch, warum keine Schnur von der Rolle lief, da viel es mir wie Schuppen von Haaren. 

Ich Klappspaten hatte in der Zwischenzeit irgendwie verdrängt, dass ich den Snaps aus dem Wirbel ausgehängt hatte#q . 

Oooohhh, der Spot war gewaltig, dat könnt ihr mir glauben:q .


----------



## altersalat (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

hehe da weiß ich auch einen....war zwar nicht ich, aber ich war dabei:

ein Kumpel von mir hat letztes Jahr beim Nachtangeln auf dem Campingplatz einem Zeltnachbarn, der wohl leicht angetrunken war und 30 m weiter wasser gelassen hat ein 60g Blei draufgepfeffert.....
Der hat gebrüllt: "Hey, du hast mir voll aufn ****** geworfen!!"
und mein Kumpel: "Nix passiert, bei mir...."


Ach ja und ich hab mal meinem Bruder mit nem 10er Haken das ohr gepierct. Hätte man auch drinlassen können, aber ich hab dann den haken abzwicken und durchziehen müssen...


----------



## tamandua (30. April 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Vor einigen Jahren hatten wir in Kanada unser Zelt direkt an einem See aufgeschlagen,den wir drei Tage befischen wollten. Am ersten Morgen wollte ich natürlich,eifrig wie ich war, direkt nach der Ankunft und Zeltplatzsuche einige Fische fangen. Also die zwei Schritte bis zum Ufer gemacht, Rute montiert, Blinker dran, Bügel auf und kräftigst durchgezogen. Ein kräftiger Ruck und schon kam das frisch aufgebaute, noch nicht verankerte Zweimannzelt an mir vorbeigeflogen,um einige Meter vor mir im Wasser zu landen. Nach dem einholen des kapitalen Fangs zeigte sich, dass der Haken sich um eine Zeltstange gelegt hatte. Durch den Schwung und Aufprall waren zwei Stangen gebrochen und die Plane gerissen. Das Zelt war beim besten WIllen nicht mehr zu retten und die Freude dementsprechend riesig, weil wir nach knapp 3 Stunden schon wieder abfliegen mussten, um ein neues Zelt zu organisieren.
Im nachhinein kann man darüber herrlich lachen,aber damals war die STimmung auf dem absoluten Tiefpunkt. Ein ganzer Tag verloren,nur weil das Zelt wegen meiner Dusseligkeit flöten gegangen ist.


----------



## ruhrangler (30. April 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

der kollege ""ruhrschlampe" schaut immer argwöhnisch auf meine knicklichtposen und preist dann seine tollen wunder elektrischen für 15€ an.
um zu zeigen wie toll die dinger zu werfen sind hat er direkt den ersten wurf vor ne brücke gesemmelt und das plastkteil zerbarst in tausend teile.
in derselben nacht traf er noch die andere seite des kanals, mitte in nen nicht zugänglichen baum, dort wog sich das ding gut sichtbar die ganze nacht im wind.
also respekt, leuchten tun die dinger ja.......

mir selber passiert sowas natürlich nie :q 

lg aus dem pott


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. April 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nicht mein peinlichster,aber mein Kumpel sein peinlichster Wurf!Es war vor etwas mehr als 8 Jahren.Da war mein Kumpel mit nem anderen Kumpel Aalangeln.Mein Kumpel hat eine Aalangel mit 45 Gramm Blei und nem großen Aalhaken,an den Er ein paar Mistwürmer ranmachte.Beim Rauswurf,stand sein Kumpel hinter ihn.Er holte volle Kanne aus und der Aalhaken steckte in der Nase,inclusive Wiederhaken und Mistwürmer:ger hat dann geschrien(verständlich) Er ging nicht zum Arzt sondern zog sich den Haken samt Wiederhaken selber aus der Nase|uhoh: :v :q
> Das erzählt mein Kumpel mir heute noch.............


 
hallo,
das erinnert mich schwer an ein erlebnis aus meiner jugend,als ich mit meiner damaligen neuen flamme das 1. und leider letzte mal angeln war.ich war schwer verliebt ,sie auch,und das wichtigste:sie fand angeln gut und wollte es von mir lernen.:l 

würmer fand sie allerdings nicht wirklich sympatisch und sie betrachtete mit skepsis den sich windenden rotwurm am 8 er haken an meiner posen montage.
sie stand hinter mir ,ich peilte fachmännisch die stelle vor den seerosen an,zog durch,ein knall,ein schrei,pose exakt am platz....aber der haken befand sich inklusive völlig verschrecktem und sich in panik windendem rotwurm ,mittig in der oberlippe meiner angebeteten.

hardcorepiercing der anderen art.
 
boooah,mann...soon geschrei hat ich bis dahin noch nicht gehört...zu was frauen fähig sind.
aber fachmännisch gehakt.....:m 
nach dem der panische schreianfall ( ge:v hat sie auch mit wurm an der lippe,)endlich abeebte,
habe ich ihr dann den mistwurm und danach den haken mit widerhaken aus der lippe entfernt.

fachmännisch abgehakt.:m 

statt über diesen kleinen ,wenn auch peinlichen zwischenfall hinwegzusehen und sich ganz dem angeln zu widmen,wollte sie mir unverständlicher weise die sitzung abbrechen und zum bus.

na ja ,mit knutschen war eh nix mehr,gebissen hätte nach dem gekreische sowie so kein fisch mehr,die waren alle in panik stromabwärts geflüchtet,
ich hab s dann schweren herzens getan#q 

aber aus uns beiden ist leider nichts geworden,denn vom angeln wollte sie nichts mehr wissen.(von mir auch nicht)
schade eigentlich
aber die mädels können auch manchmal n bisschen zickig sein und vieles überbewerten    
gruss
uwe


----------



## Isfandiar (30. April 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

miserable würfe hatte ich leider schon viele (bin trotzdem kein guter angler *g*) aber an einen kann ich mich gut erinnern....war vor ein paar jahren in so einem kleinen bootshafen am velence see...pose und ein toter köfi auf der schnur und beim auswerfen treffe ich natürlich irgendso ein kabel welches von einer seite des hafens zur anderen gespannt war....der fisch dreht sich ein paar mal drum herum und bleibt hängen....nachdem die schnur abgerissen war und der fisch oben blieb, sah das ganze so aus, als ob sich der köfi aufgehängt hätte #d


----------



## Forello66 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Also mein peinlichster Wurf war am Forellenpuff. Da war ich mit meinem Vater da und verstand noch nicht viel vom angeln. Ich hab dann also einen Hechtblinker dran gemacht und hab geworfen. Ein Aufschrei hat mir dann verraten, das ich mein Ziel verfehlt hatte. Mein Blinker war nämlich nach links, an den Benachbarten Teich geflogen, und hatte einen älteren Mann getroffen. Nicht nur das, ich musste mir dann auch noch den ganzen Tag anhören, das man mit einem Hechtblinker wohl nie eine Forelle fangen würde#d


----------



## Rheinryder (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war vor ein paar jahren mal mit einem Kumpel(nichtangler) am rhein.
Ich hab ein paar würfe mit der spinnrute gemacht(direkt neben einem Fähranleger) als mein Kumpel auch mal werfen wollte.
kein problem dacht ich mir und hab im alles erklärt.
sein wurf sah auch garnicht mal so schlecht aus, bis auf die Tatsache das der Wobbler nie im Wasser ankam , sondern hinter uns in dem Fahnenmast der Fähre(gute 6 meter über wasser) hing.#q 
Der Fährmann hate alles gesehen und lies mich dann den Köder aus dem mast holen.
um alles noch abzurunden schauten natürlich noch spaziergänger zu wie ich am mast hochklätterte,aber was tut man nicht alles für einen teuren wobber


----------



## Chani04 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo, 

mein peinlichster Wurf....
Oh weia wenn ich jetzt noch dran denke werde ich Rot....


Ich hatte im November 2004 meine Prüfung bestanden....
Im Januar 2005 dann das erste mal Angeln....
Mein Mann und ein Bekannter waren mit von  der Partie....
Stolz wie Oskar, ich hatte ja jetzt den Schein, verkündete ich dann mal Großmäulig das ich den Herren jetzt mal zeigen würde, wie Fische gefangen werden.....
Hmmmm ich holte aus, warf------und landete erst mal auf einem Buhnenkopf im Getrüpp.......
Bis das ich meine Montage da wieder raus hatte, hatte mein lieber Göttergatte dann schon seine erste Barbe gefangen....:qGrummel.....
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				acker_666 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war so ca. 8-9 Jahre alt und mit meinem Vater im einem Boot zum Spinnfischen auf dem See. Ich montierte an meine Rute einen schönen grossen Meps-Spinner, der Drilling hatte so grösse 2. Den ersten Wurf konnte ich nicht vollenden da mein Vater den Drilling in seiner Waade hatte. Mit 2 Haken bis zum Anschlag. Ich konnte dann das Boot ans Ufer rudern, Mama mit Auto holen und ab ins Krankenhaus.
> Er hat es überlebt und ich auch.


Na, genauso gings mir auch, nur etwas glücklicher.  
Der erste Sommer Bootsangeln in Schweden, mit meinem Vater zusammen im 2 Mann Boot, auch über Mittag im Juli weitergefischt, wurde warm und sehr viel ausgezogen. Hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nur eine 2,40 Glasfasertele und der Köder war ein mittelgroßer Wobbler. 

So bei einem Wurf, den ich weit nach hinten vorbereitete, kam plötzlich nichts, kein Zischen, kein Platsch. Verwirrt umhergeschaut und dann sah ich den im Wobbler im Rücken meines Vaters hängen. Zum Glück hatte er ein Netzhemd an und genau darin hing der Drilling. 

Hatte zum Glück sanft auswerfen wollen und nicht doll die Schnur geklammert. So konnte ich mit hochroten Ohren und einem kleinen Dankesgebet an Fortuna den Drilling wieder herauspulen und dann konnte wir noch weiterangeln, allerdings erstmal ein wenig stiller und vor allem vorsichtiger. Seit dem Tage bin ich dann auf 3,00m Spinnruten auch vom Boot umgestiegen, da diese den Spinnköder weiter außen und hoch über den Köpfen halten. Mit kurzen Spinnruten setze ich mich mit niemandem mehr zusammen in ein Boot, solche Piercing-Flieger in Kopfhöhe mag ich nun mal gar nicht. :g


----------



## Black Fox (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich angle erst seit diesen Jahr und gestern geling mir ein Wurf! Ich war mit nen Kumpel blinkern für 2Stunden. Ich wollte geradeaus werfen aber dies geling mir nicht und warf unabsichtlich nach links. Der Blinker hatte so ein Bumms drauf, dass er so total komisch ins Wasser ist und dann im gleichen Augenblick gesprungen ist. Ich merkte wie ich was dran hatte, aber kurz darauf war es wieder ab und ich sah wie an meinen Blinker schön große Schuppen von einen Schuppi hingen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Geiles Storys:m

Ein Erlebnis, welches für die "Profis" peinlich wurde, werd ich im Leben nicht vergessen.

Wir waren mit der Familie an irgendeiner Talsperre im Harz im Urlaub. Damals war ich wirklich noch nicht größer als ein Campingbeutel und musste beim Angeln immer zugucken:r

Ein Kollege meines Vaters erbarmte sich dann meiner und bastelte mir eine Montage zusammen und bot mir als Köder ein Stück Bockwurst an (haha, sehr witzig *gg*), welches ich natürlich gerne annahm (wenn der große Onkel das sagt, wirds schon stimmen).

Alle haben sich gekringelt vor Lachen, bis die Poise unterging und ich einen schönen Krebs an dem Bockwurstzippel hängen hatte. Mit dessen Fleisch hab ich etwa 10 Minuten später einen gut 35cm großen Barsch gefangen. Da war dann schlagartig Ruhe bei den "Großen".

Mein ansich peinlichster Wurf wurde mir selbst fast zum Verhängnis: wir wollten auf Aal gründeln und dachten uns damals je schwerer das Blei, desto besser. Also an die 45er Schnur ein 100gr Grundblei ran und Feuer. Natürlich Überkopfwurf und voll mit Schmackes. Plötzlich klappt der Bügel zu und ich werd mit nassem Gesicht im Kreise meiner panischen Kumpels wach. Das Blei kam komplett zurückgesegelt und hat mich direkt unterm Auge (oder drüber? weis nicht mehr genau) getroffen. Ich war kurz K.O. und meine Kumpels dem Hektiktod nahe :q

Das Ergebnis war ein wochenlanges Feilchen.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## honeybee (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich hab da auch einen, den ich nie vergessen werde.
Ganz am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere, also vor ca. 15 Jahren passierte es.

Wir hatten Susi dabei, ein Mischmasch Hund von den Schwiegereltern. Treu wie eine Seele, stiefelte sie überall hinterher.
Ich wollte gerade meinen Spinner auswerfen, besser gesagt ich tat es ja auch, und schaute aufs wasser und wartete das er irgendwo nieder ging. 
Doch dem war nicht so, aber komischer weise lief Schnur von der Rolle.

Beim auswerfen stand Susi hinter mir und ich hakte sie in ihren puscheligen Schwanz und sie rannnte davonvor lauter Schreck.
Ich also hinteher, kurbelnder weise, da Susi keine anstalten machte, mal stehen zu bleiben. Ingolf konnte sie dann einfangen und dann konnten wir sie endlich vom Spinner befreien...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Wie geil 

Aus diesem Grund nehme ich meine Hunde nicht mit zum Angeln - der Große würde glatt hinterher hüppen...


----------



## kea (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein Treffer gelang zum Glück im dunkeln: beim Twistern auf Zander wickelte sich bei meiner neuen Spinnrolle gelegentlich die Schnur um die Spulenachse. Ich hatte noch nicht so richtig raus, wieviel Schnur auf die Spule passte. Die Rolle hat eine Heckbremse, sodas die Spule nur durch einen Klip gehalten wird. Ich fummelte also die Schnur von der Achse, klippte die Spule wieder drauf und holte so richtig schön weit aus, um den 18er Jigkopf möglichst weit in die Fluten zu feuern. Auf halber Strecke knallte es plötzlich, gefolgt von einem ping ping ping blubbb. Was war geschehen? Die Spule war wohl nicht richtig fest, die Schnur blockierte, riss und die Spule fiel von der Achse runter. Sie tickte noch ein paar mal auf den Boden um dann auf direktem Wege ins Wasser zu fallen. Ich habe sie nie wieder gesehen. Mein Kumpel konnte sich vor lachen nicht mehr halten.


----------



## robst (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim letzten Norwegenurlaub hat mein Kollege beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus beim Ausholen meine am Boden liegende Rute gehakt und dann ca. 5 Meter in den Fjord geschleudert. Sie versank im Zeitlupentempo...

Altobelli. Da war ich fertig. 

Zum Glück saß der Haken aber gut und er konnte meine Rute vorsichtig wieder ans Ufer drillen.

Die Rolle war allerdings nicht wirklich salzwasserfest und damit hin.


----------



## sascha02 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ich hab in kappeln gesehen wie da auch so ein n00b bei den heringsanglern,die da wirklich fuß auf fuß stehen,quer über die patanoster geworfen hat,also an seiner stelle hätteich abgeschnitten und wäre heim gefahren weil die angler etwas angepisst waren und das net zu knapp......


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mir ist zwar noch nichst schlimmeres passiert, aber ein älterer Angler wollt ein 80g Blei auswerfen-holt voll aus hatte den Bügel nicht geöffnet.
Resultat: Die Montage hat sich dreimal um die Rute gewickelt und ist ihm dann voll in die Kauleiste gebrettert. Oben hat er jetzt nur noch zwei Eckzähne, unten noch einen...
So kann man auch die Lust am angeln verlieren...

Gruß Tim


----------



## sascha02 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist zwar noch nichst schlimmeres passiert, aber ein älterer Angler wollt ein 80g Blei auswerfen-holt voll aus hatte den Bügel nicht geöffnet.
> Resultat: Die Montage hat sich dreimal um die Rute gewickelt und ist ihm dann voll in die Kauleiste gebrettert. Oben hat er jetzt nur noch zwei Eckzähne, unten noch einen...
> So kann man auch die Lust am angeln verlieren...
> 
> Gruß Tim


 
also gefangene fisch kann sich nun vorkauen lassen


----------



## Ronen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

beim Spinangeln an der Brücke. Gufi auf die Brücke...und auf die darauf befindliche vielbefahrene Strasse.

Der erhoffte Run blieb jedoch aus 

Da habsch echt schwein gehabt!


----------



## bennson (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Also als ich in Florida war und einen Snapper gefangen hatte wollte ich den Haken entfernen.

Nach dem ich es geschafft hat die Zange einzuführen weil er die ganze Zeit kräftig zubiss, habe ich den Haken versucht feste rauszuziehen naja.. der Haken ging raus und mit dem Schwung den ich hatte habe ich mich selbst in der Backe gehackt. War schmerzfoll und Tief ^^

Aber sonst nichts vergleichbares schreckliches... ausser das ich letztens an Rhein bin ( 40 km WEg ) Nach 4 Würfen alles an Steine verloren hatte und nach 20 - 30 min wieder fahren durfte ^^


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hmm, bei mir war es am allerersten Angeltag.
In unseren Prüfungsgängen wird nur Theorie gelernt und ich hatte keinen Schimmer vom Angeln.

Stolz wie Oskar, hatte ich doch morgens die Prüfung bestanden, holte ich mir direkt den Schein, ging ins Angelgeschäft, kaufte kräftig ein und war dann am Wasser. Feedern wollte ich (Habe diese komischen Plastikkörbchen genommen ^^).
Habe dann die Montage sehr gut hinbekommen. Aber wie werfen nun? Das hat man ja nicht im Kurs gelernt. 
Also einfach mal ausgeholt und rausgefeuert. Der Korb krachte mit Schwung 2 Meter vor meine Füße. Wenn da ne Ente tauchen war, hat die nie mehr das Tageslicht gesehen  Soviel Kraft war in dem Wurf.
Nach einer halben Stunden neue Montage gehabt, erneut geworfen, Bügel natürlich zu....blubb.....
Mein  Vater, fuchsteufelswild, denkt, das gibts doch nicht.

Also neue Montage gemacht...erneut waren 40 Minuten vergangen und er warf aus (hatte auch noch nie geangelt und keinen Schein, hatte auch bei seinem Versuch keinen ^^)..blubb blubb blubb.

Haben dann zusammengepackt, da es allmählich dunkel wurde.

Abends in einem Anglerforum dann die Erleuchtung: Man öffnet den Bügel beim Werfen


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hey,

1er Oberpeinlichster Wurf

das erste mal zum Heringsangeln am Überseehafen in Rostock.
Ich war 12 und ausgerüstet mit einer dieser kleinen 1,20m Glasfibergerten.
Aufgebaut, ausgeholt und zack alle fünfe im Hinterkopf.
Dieser Wunderschöne Angeltag dauerte vielleicht ne halbe Stunde das rauskneifen der Haken im Krankenhaus den Rest des Tages.  

2er Oberoberpeinlichster Wurf,

vor ein paar Monaten an der Hamburger Elbe.
Stolz wie Oskar fuhr ich an die Elbe mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft, einer Shimano Forcemaster zum Zanderangeln.
Es hat auch nich lange gedauert und 2 schöne Glasaugen lagen am Ufer.
Da ich die Schnauze mal wieder nich voll genug kriegen konnte fischte ich eifrig weiter.
So eifrig das mir bei einem Gewaltwurf das Spitzenteil runterrutschte die Schnur riss und ich zusehen musste wie meine schöne Rute langsam unterging.

Tja man sollte eben aufhören wenns am schönsten ist


----------



## Yupii (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ist schon ein paar Jährchen her:
ich war zum Hechtangeln an unserem Hausgewässer. In einem toten Arm war ein Hecht, natürlich auf der anderen  Uferseite, am Rauben.  Ich wollte einen toten Köderfisch an der Hechtpose präsentieren..., schön ausgeholt, und plaziert geworfen:q 
das Vorfach mit Köderfisch wickelte sich um einen Ast der so schön über das Wasser gewachsen war. Ich hatte damit dann einen  in einem Meter Höhe über dem Wasser schwebenden Köderfisch angeboten. Zum Glück hat mich keiner ausser ein paar Enten, die darauf vergeblich versuchten, den Fisch zu ergattern, dabei beobachtet


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichster Wurf war der erste Wurf mit einer Feederrute.

Ich wollte vorfüttern und hatte einen Futterkorb montiert der ungefähr  100 Gramm Futter fasste, 
ich holte aus,  zog durch, und?
ließ die Schnur zu früh los sodass der Futterkorb hoch in die Luft flog sich dort entleerte und zur Erde zurückkam.
Er  klatschte ungefähr 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt ins Wasser.
Das ist nicht das schlimmste denn das Futter was  sich während des Wurfes aus dem Korb gelöst hatte flog direkt auf meinen Kopf sodass 
ich mir noch 3 Tage danach das eigentliche Brassenfutter aus den Ohren und den Haaren puhlte.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

War erst vor nen paar Wochen ...
Hab die ganze Zeit mit demselben Köder gefischt , und als ich dann zu ner weiteren Stelle aufbrechen wollte (ca. 10 min Fußmarsch mit Kletterpartien über Stacheldrahtzäune , verschlammte Kuweiden etc ...) dacht ich mir kann ich meinen schweren Rucksack ja im Auto lassen , wenn ich den Köder eh nicht wechsel .
Also losgelatsch bis ganz ans Ende der Strecke die ich befischen wollte . Erster Wurf genau ins Schilf am anderen Ufer und da saß der Spinner dann so bombenfest das er abriß ...


----------



## Bellyboater (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei meiner aller ersten Bellytour mit dem Vater meiner Freundin zusammen hatte ich eine Telespinnrute mit. Wir hatten gerade die Dorsche gefunden. Ich hatte gerade meinen 2. an dem Tag kurz vor der Landung verloren. Ich hol wieder aus mit einem 25 Snaps dran. Da macht es knack und meine Rute ist mitten in der Mitte durchgebrochen. Mein "Schwiegervater" hat sich fast in die Hosen gemacht vor Lachen, weil er genau in diesem Augenblick zu mir geguckt hatte.
Dann war das Angeln leider gelaufen#q 

Seit dem kauf ich mir nur noch Steckruten.


----------



## Zoddl (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Klasse Story´s! Und ich hab da natürlich auch noch eine!

Meine Kumpel, erst seit ein paar Wochen Angler fragte mich, ob ich ihm nicht helfen könnte, nen grösseren Karpfen zu fangen. Karpfen....hmmm? 
Da eigentlich nur mit Spinnrute unterwegs, kannte ich nur eine Stelle die relativ sicher einen Karpfen über 60cm bringen sollte. Das war eine seichtere Stelle in einem Altarm, auf der die Karpfen regelmässig an einer Krautbank zu sehen waren. Einige waren richtige Klopper! Und äusserst schreckhaft...
Allerdings war diese Krautbank nur von unter zwei Bäumen erreichbar. Klarer Fall für meine alte Aal - Steckrute! Kurz, aber kräftig!

Zwei Tage später mit Kumpel per Fahrrad (!!) am Gewässer angekommen das ganze Gerödel vielleicht vier Meter von der eigentlich Stelle abgestellt, Montage gebastelt und nur mit Rute, Kescher, Tauwurm und Mais an die Stelle ran.
Tja, "Profi" der ich damals zu sein glaubte, musste Kumpel durch die ganz harte Angel- und Anschleichschule. Also ständig Sprüche, was er unbedingt beachten muss oder auf überhaupt keinen Fall niemals tun sollte!
Die Karpfen waren tatsächlich schon da und es war nicht ganz leicht für ihn, in seiner Vorfreude auf den bislang grössten Fisch, halbwegs Ruhe zu bewahren. Hat er aber ganz prima hinbekommen!

Na dann! Ich ausgeholt... Vollprofi wie ich war ALLES abgecheckt! Nach oben war genung Platz, der Haken war auch ausserhalb jeden Gestrüpps, Rollenbügel offen und .... Kumpel schlimmer am strahlen als alle radiaktiven Teilchen dieser Welt zusammen.
Durchgezogen.... an den Bäumen vorbei .... und KLAAATSCHHH!!!! ..... Hääähhhh??? Wat????

An der Krautbank war nur noch ne riesige Schlammwolke, die zwei Bäume über uns noch völlig intakt, Kumpels Gesicht besass beinahe keine Farbe mehr... ich wusste absolut nich was passiert war.
Dafür war mein alter Aalknüppel war nur noch halb so lang! Und das nach meinen profihaften "Belehrungen"....

Wie lange wir zwei nach ner Schrecksekunde gelacht hatten weiss ich nich mehr. Aber am Ende des Tages hatte mein Kumpel nen 64 und ein 72 Karpfen.


----------



## jirgel (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Albtraum beim fliegenfischen bei uns an der Enns die sonne war gerade dabei unter zugehen und nacht kam langsam auf an einen Heißen Sommertag ich denke mir nichts böse und knüpfe ein Größers Maifliegen imitat an das Vorfach eine Leer wurf nach vorne einer nach hinten so jetzt voll durch ziehen was jetzt Los die fliegenschnur zeigt senkrecht in den Himmel da es schon stark dämmerte dachte ich ich hänke in einen Baucm als Kurble ich langsam ein auf einmal kommte leben in die Rute und schnur einmal links dan rechts .. nach langen Drill von ein paar minuten habe ich eine Fledermaus in Hände die sich mein Fliege in flug genohmen hat 

Oh diese Schande bis heute werde ich dammit von meine Freunden und Familie damit verarscht ! aber was soll wenn man solche freunde hat braucht mann keine Feinde !


----------



## Klo (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim Rotaugenfeeder wickelte sich mal die Schnur um die Rutenspitze, das ist mir schon öfters passiert, aber diesesmal flog meine Feederspitze gleich mit. 
10 Sekunden später piepste der Bissanzeiger meiner Karpfenrute und ich konnte einen 60cm langen Karpfen landen. 
Von meinem Freund wurde ich natürlich trotzdem verars... .


----------



## Ben_koeln (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

War mit meiner damaligen Freundin angeln, um ihr mal zu zeigen was ich so am Wasser mache. Nachdem ich ihr dann ne spinnrute fertig gemacht habe, sie sich noch nen Twister ausgesucht hat und ich ihr dann ein zwei mal gezeigt habe wie man auswirft und sie dann mal machen lassen. 

Nachdem sie dann auch hin und wieder die 10m Markte knackte, hab ich meine Rute fertig gemacht und auch losgelegt! 

Tja und dann hat die Gute mal wieder vergessen den Bügel umzuklappen, der Twister flog in nem schönen Kreis und mit richtig Schmackes ca. 1,5m vom Ufer entfernt ins Wasser! Zu allem Übel meinte meine Freundin noch das sie jetzt auch noch "fest hängt". Doch das zupfen in der Rutenspitze verriet mir dann aber ziemlich schnell das es sich um Fisch handelt! Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, einen schönen Barsch von ca.25cm hat sie dann mit diesem vermurksten Wurf gefangen! Ihr 1. Fisch! Der einzige an diesem Tag.

Ach ja, ich weiß, meine Freundin hätte gar nicht angeln dürfen, weil kein Angelschein und dann ich Unverantwortlicher Angler hab Sie dann auch noch selbsständig angeln lassen!! Aber wie soll man sonst Nichtanglern das Hobby mal nahe bringen! 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## maesox (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Tach,

Als absoluter Raubfischangler kaufte ich mir doch mal im Frust nach nem Mörder-Sommer eine Karpfenrute!!!!!!! 
Dachte,da gehst wenns den scheiss-Hechten zu warm ist eben auf Rüssler...die gehen immer !!!

Die Rute sah für ihren niedrigen Preis recht profihaft aus,was ja überhaupt nicht schlimm war|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes 

Gelaufen ist an jenem Tag gar nichts!!!!!!!!!!! Skandaaal dachte ich und beschloß sogar aufzugeben!!! 

Als ich das letzte mal die Montage einkurbelte spulten meine Gedanken nochmal die ganze Kraft dieser Rute beim Wurf ab!!!!

Ich beschloß deshalb mein Vorfach aus dem Karabiner zu hängen,ein 80gr Blei gegen das 30gr Blei auszutauschen,um mal zu sehen ,wieviel Feuer die Rute hat!!!!!

Das Krachen oder besser gesagt das Brechen der Rute an der Steckverbindung höre ich heute noch vor so manchem Gewalt-Wurf mit der Spinnrute!!!

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Knechte niemals deine Rute  bis sie bricht.... 


Petri Matze


----------



## oasisultra (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mir ist mal der Köfi beim Wurf vom haken geflogen eigentlich nix schlimmes....aber er flog gegen ne scheibe vom RWE Häuschen


----------



## ente (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Da hab ich auch noch ein..
Es war vor gut 10 Jahren am Twente Kanal in Holland , ich hatte mir mit mein Schwager an einen Kalten November Wochenende vorgenommen ein paar schöne Karpfen am Warmwasserauslauf von Akzo zu Fangen. Am Frühen Freitag abend sind wir an der Stelle angekommen  und haben uns nach dem Füttern  und Ruten auslegen erst mal richtig gemütlich gemacht.
Nachts wurde es richtig Kalt und der Kanal ist im Dichten Nebel eingehüllt, man konnte keine 5m weit Kucken so dicht wahr die Brühe.
Irgend wann in der nacht bekam ich einen Biss!! Nach kurzen Drill lag ein Schöner Karpfen im Gras.
Nach dem der Fisch versorgt wahr ging es drum die Rute wider auf dem Futterplatz zu bringen, was bei der Suppe und der guten 70m entfernten Futterstelle nicht grade einfach wahr. Also gesagt getan mit fiel Anlauf und total Blind das 100g Blei Richtung anderer Seite gefeuert. Nach kurzer Flugzeit gab’s ein kurzes Klirren und auf dem Kanal ging das Licht an!!!! Ups  was ist das den?? Wir schauten uns verdattert an und konnten kaum glauben was Passier ist. In der zeit wo wir gemütlich unseren schönheits- Schlaf gehalten haben hat gegenüber ein Frachtschiff angelegt,  und das Blei hat die Scheibe vom Steuerhaus durchschlagen. Gott sei dank war zu der zeit das Thema Terrorismus noch nicht so Akut und wir konnten nach ein Haufen Formalitäten mit der Polizei und den Kapitän unser Angel stark eingeschränkt fortsetzen.
Jetzt kann sich jeder vorstellen wie doof mein Versicherungs- Mensch aus der Wäsche geschaut hat wo er den fall aufgenommen hat.
Das nächste Problem wahr das der gute Mann der Vorsitzende unseren Angelvereins wahr und natürlich innerhalb Kurzehrzeit alle davon wussten.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich hab so viele Köder und Montagen in irgendwelche Büsche, Bäume usw reingesemmelt, dass man eigendlich nicht wirklich sagen kann was mir am peinlichsten war hehe...Letztens habe ich z.b geblinkert! 1. Auswurf....2. ich kucke wo, bzw wann der Blinker auf dem Wasser auftrifft...3. irgendwann fang ich an um mich zu kucken ob der nicht irgenwo hinter mir in den Büschen abgerissen ist. 4. Plötzlich höre ich dann den platscher das ding muss extrem weit/hoch geflogen sein(abgerissen bei, Auswurf)


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich sag immer nur 


"Eichhörnchen haben Schonzeit"


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

beim kutterangeln einen peinlichen wurf gehabt! normalerweise schaue ich grundsätzlich immer nach hinten um gefahren durch das werfen auszuschließe habe das ganze in dem moment leider wohl vergessen. rute ausgeholt am pilker nen schönen scharfen drilling und während ich duchziehe merke ich schon den massiven druck von hinten. und wie es in der bewegung so ist den wurf natürlich ausgeführt nein ich hab keinen angler in der nase oder sonst wo gehakt sondern meine jacke machte einen hohen bogen in die ostsee. zum glück war das gut stück klasse gehakt und ich konnte sie an bord drillen und brauchte trotz der größe kein gaff. seitdem schaue ich grundsätzlich nach hinten mann stelle sich vor da wäre ein angler geflogen:q


----------



## Allrounder85 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei mir gibts da auch so einige die ich aber immer verdränge .Daß besste war damals ich gerade mein Jugendschein bekommen und meine erste 3m Rute gegen Ende des Angeltages wollte ich noch einbischen Blinkern also nen neuen Effzet dran und los Rute über Kopf und voll durchziehen indem moment stand ich auf Zehenspitzen der effzet hat sich beim ausholen in meinem Pulli am Rücken verhakt und beim durchziehen voll in den Rücken gespießt muss woll ziemlich blöd ausgesehen haben wie ich dann versucht habe (Tanzend) den Drilling aus dem Rücken zu bekommen zum Glück half mir dann mein Vater aus der Lage zu befreien. Oder was auch recht lustig war ist wohl kein Wurf aber Trotzdem irgendwie lustig also war mit Kumpels beim Karpfen ärgern ich hatte ein 100g Birnenblei dran.Irgendwann Kurbelte ich mal meine Montage rein und hatte nen hänger nich mal so weit vom ufer weg also ziehen reißen aber nichts half dachte noch ein versuch dann schneidest halt ab also voll druck mit der rute gemacht als sich das ganze schlagartig löste dachte noch kurz zur seite zu gehen doch zu spät bekamm das Blei voll an die Stirn kippte um und sah erstmal schwartz 2 wochen eine Baule die alle Farben hatte und bis heute bei meinen kumpels unvergessen.mfg Dani


----------



## pilenno (14. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Peinliche Stories hab ich auch zwei auf Lager...

1. War mal fischen am Lech bei Rain. Beim Blinkern schaffte ich es tatsächlich meinen Blinker in einer über den Lech führenden Eisenbahnbrücke zu verankern...#q 

2. Noch geiler, weil umfangreicher, war mein zweites " Ich-schäm-mich-in-Grund-und-Boden-Erlebnis":
Ich war zu Saisonbeginn zum Warmwerden am Forellensee.
Nach einer Stunde und mehreren Auswürfen brauchte ich einen neuen Wurm an meinen Haken. Nach dem kraftvollen Durchziehen platschte es ca. 2 meter vor mir im Wasser. Irritiert griff ich nach der Kurbel um wieder einzuholen - ich kurbelte doch es tat sich nichts...Beim Blick auf meine Rolle musste ich feststellen, dass sich dank zu weit gelöster Bremse meine Spule Richtung Wasse verabschiedet hatte. Oh mein Gott!!! An sich schon peinlich genug - aber das sollte noch nicht genug der Schmach sein:#q 
An der Schnur, die sich ja noch in den Ösen der Rute befand versuchte ich, die Rolle an Land zu ziehen, was dank Verfangen in übelstem Kraut auch gelang. Als meine Rolle das rettende Ufer ereichte, erblickte ich einen Barsch der an meiner Rolle zu hängen schien...|kopfkrat Ein Blick ins Maul des Barsches verriet mir, dass das Entfernen des Hakens unmöglich war. Also betäubte ich ihn mit einem kraftvollen Schlag. Ich verfluchte den Barsch, da er sich genau zu dem Zeitpunkt in meinen Wurm verliebte, in dem ich alles andere als einen Biss brauchte...
Ich wollte ihn dann allerdings doch noch vom Haken "befreien".
Der Schaft des Hakens war in der Tiefe des Schlundes zu erkennen. Mit einer Arterienklemme erwischte ich den Haken. Im Geiste war ich schon beim Aufbau der nächsten Montage, um vielleicht noch ein paar Barsche zu erwischen - schließlich schienen die Barsche hier auf meine Würmer zu stehen...
Als ich den Haken entfernt hatte stellte ich entsetzt fest, dass dies gar nicht mein Haken war - mein Haken war rot und ich erblickte ihn plötzlich wenige Zentimeter von meinen Füßen entfernt am Ufer liegend. Natürlich noch mit Wurm dran...:q 
Ich blickte mich um - doch keiner der in Ferne fischenden Kollegen meldete Anrecht auf diese Schnur, an der dieser Barsch hing. Anscheinend habe ich es geschafft, mit meinem Rollen-Wurf eine Angelschnur an Land zu ziehen, die dort wohl schon länger im Wasser verweilte - keine Ahnung wie lang dieser arme Barsch schon mit Haken und Schnur unterwegs war...Eine wirklich peinliche Geschichte - allerdings frage ich mich seitdem, was für ein Vollidiot wohl diesen Barsch so schwimmen hat lassen...#q


----------



## Betreuer1 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo ihr Petribrüder,
dann will auch ich mal einen zum Besten geben.

Ist zwar schon ne Weile her aber immer noch sehr ärgerlich und peinlich.:c 

Ich ging also mit einem Kumpel, Anfänger, an einen Forellenteich und wollte natürlich zeigen, wie man die ganz g r o ß e n Forellen fängt.
Am Teich angekommen, es war nicht viel los an diesem Tag, eine gute Stelle ausgesucht, eigendlich ein Hotspot, baute ich erstmal mit allerlei Sprüchen, kluge(?) natürlich, die Ruten auf.
Dann erklärte ich ihm, wie er zu werfen hat.
Bei ihm klappte das auch schon recht gut, aber ich als P r o f i |uhoh:  hatte da so meine Probleme.
Erst hatt ich sofort eine Perücke auf der Rolle und dann lief garnichts, nicht ein Zupfer, während mein Kumpel bereits 2 schöne Foris gefangen und sicher gekeschert hatte.
Jetzt wollte ich es ihm natürlich zeigen und fragte ihn, ob er die ganzen Posen in dem Baum sehen würde, die seien alle von Anglern die die ganz großen fangen wollen, die würden nämlich häufig unter den Ästen stehen.
Erdolle jetzt mal gut aufpassen, denn ich wollte Ihme mal zeigen wie mann das richtig macht.
Gesagt getan, erste Pose hing im Baum, röte stieg im Gesicht auf und das Lachen der anderen höre ich heute noch.
Ich wollte diese Schande natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und schwupp war die zweite Pose auch schon in der Luft und landete nach gezieltem Wurf zielgenau, im B a u m #q . Am leibsten hätte ich jetzt alles eingepckt und wäre unter der Grasnarbe verschwunden.
Dann habe ich nochmal alles umgebaut und mit gaaaanz feiner Pose auf Stand in der Seemitte weiter geangelt.

Der Erfolg des Tages waren bei mir 2 Rotaugen von der Größe Zigarettenschachtel und bei meinem Kumpel 4 Forellen.

Naja, ihm hat es auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht und ich kann mir manchmal heute noch die Sprüche vom Teichbesitzer anhören.
Die z.B. lauten: Schau mal in den Baum ob du deine Schwimmer noch erkennst oder auf den Baum zeigend , na willste wieder dicke fangen? HAste auch genug Schwimmer mit, wenn nicht, ich habe ja noch genug im Shop.:q 

Bis bald |wavey: 

Betreuer


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Habe mal vom Boot aus Barsche gefischt (in Schweden), ziemlich Nahe am Ufer. Auf der einen Seite ein schöner Anleger , auf der anderen Seite ein ganz alter Bootssteg, der schon lange  nicht mehr genutzt wurde. Ich hatte bereits drei Barsche und gerade ging der vierte  an einen kleinen Wobbler, keine Mühe mit dem  Einholen bis kurz vors Boot. Ein Hecht schnoppte sich 'meinen' Barsch und wollte ins Unterholz damit - letztlich hat er dann wieder losgelassen und ist in Richtung morschen Bootssteg (Bugwelle ) abgedampft. Ich gleich grösseren Wobbler ran gemacht und hastig hinterher geworfen. Leider ein wenig verfehlt, Wobbler landet 2  Meter hinter dem Steg und Schnur liegt darauf, hab nur kurz gezogen - Biss!!! Der Kamerad ist an  meinen Köder gesprungen.  Konnte noch anhauen aber mehr ging nicht, ich musste hin und dieses beobachteten zwei junge hübsche Badenixe. Der Hecht hatt mächtig Rabatz gemacht und sich hoffnunglos mit meiner Schnur an eingeschlagenen Pfählen verheddert. Ich erreiche den Bootssteg und steige aus. Das hätte ich nicht machen sollen bei meinem Lebendgewicht. Ganz langsam (wie die Titanic) machte das Ding einen Abgang mit mir und meiner Rute. Ich hatte sie noch in der Hand und die Schnur hatte ich vom Steg schon gelöst. Und das Wasser war kalt und die Stelle tief. Ich konnte mein Boot nicht mehr greifen und versank im Wasser und Schlamm bis über den Bauch (die Weibchen lachten schon) Ich war ja einmal nass und der Hecht war noch dran. Den habe ich dann mit besonderem Genuss verspeist, aber den Schlamm geruch habe ich aus meinen Angelhosen und Schuhen in diesem Urlaub nicht mehr heraus bekommen. Zu allem Übel musste ich mit einem zweiten Boot mein erstes retten - waren ja noch die drei Barsche drinnen - wieder Lachen von der Badestelle.
Ob ich die zweite Peinlichkeit auch noch schreibe, überlegen ich mir noch.
Gruss
Schwefi


----------



## Zander01 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

In den Anfangsjahren meiner Kunstwürfe war ich auf einem Badesee. Dort gab es einen kleinen Anglershop wo man sich um wenig Geld (damals) Maden, Posen und so Zeugs kaufen konnte.
Ich natürlich gleich rein und paar Maden und Futterteig zu holen.
Am Angelplatz angekommen, stellte ich mein Zeugs auf und befüllte den Futterkorb, ein paar Maden auf den Haken und jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen! Ein paar Mädls lagen auf der Wiese hinter mir und beobachteten mich. Ich natürlich als "Alleskönnerundheldderweitwürfe" holte mit meiner Angel aus, schaute das ich hinter mir nicht hängen blieb und mit voller Wucht, sollte das Ding die Ferne suchen..... - SOLLTE.
Als ich versuchte die Schnur loszulassen, dass auch der Köder seine Flugbahn finden würde, klappte der Bügel an der Rolle zu - der Futterkorb fand eine neue Flugbahn und zwar die Flugumlaufbahn - direkt in meine Nüsse! :r 

Das war aber noch nicht alles - wie der Futterkorb dann Einschlug, flog hinter mir auch noch das ganze Futter raus.
Das sah dann von der Seite so aus, als würde ich mich gerade ansch....! (eh schon wissen).
Am nächsten Tag wollte ich vom fischen nicht wirklich was wissen und beschloß einfach schwimmen zu gehen.
Klar waren wieder die Leute vom Vortag auch dort und wie sie mich sahen, sagten sie "schau da kommt der kleine ********r".


----------



## chrissox (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

*reusper* es war ein mal... nene, SPASS!!!
also... als ich noch etwas unbeholfener mit dem ganzen zeugs (mit dem man anscheinend fische fangen sollte)war,
bekam ich eine steckrute von meinem vater geschenkt.|birthday:

die musste natürlich gleich ausprobiert werden...
rolle dran, schnur durchfädeln und ab zum forellen-puff.
der see war ziemlich breit, und man hatte mir gesagt die ganz dicken stünden auf der anderen seite... also: erst mal richtig ausholen!
mitten beim auswerfen hörte ich dann aufeinmal so ein komisches *pflopp* und wunderte mich noch, warum meine neue rute jetzt aufeinmal nen guten meter kürzer war ...|kopfkrat
da merktewie mein oberes ruten teil um die 20 meter weiter (inzwischen hatte es alle schnüre der anderer überflogen) mit einem großen platscher einschlug.|schild-g 
da erinnerte ich mich an die weisen worte meines vaters: |znaika:
immer die rute fest zusammenschieben...|stolz:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

beim spinn angeln is es mir schon mehrmals vorgekommen das ich den vorderen teil meiner steckrute abgeworfen hab naja^^
ich hab aber auch schon mal einen älteren man aus dem nachbarsverein gesehen der seine montage in einen baum gefeuert hat....kurz daraus nahm er eine astsäge (oder wie auch immer diese langen dinger heißen) aus seiner ruten tasche xD
als ob er sich schon voher gedacht hat das sowas passiert^^
vlg


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Was man so alles beim Angeln dabei hat |uhoh::q:q:q.


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

@ All - mein peinlichster Wurf war --.... als ich beim
Brandungsfischen durch einen Knoten in der Schnur ein 250g
Blei auf die andere Seite einer Bucht befödert habe!!!:vik: 
Leider war in der Flugschneise des Bleis ein holländischer 
Mefoangler........... am 15.03.  verjährt sich zum 11 Mal
sein Todestag. 

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Das ist ein Scherz oder???


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Etwas fiesere Zeitgenossen würden Dich glatt fürs Bundesverdienstkreuz vorschlagen..........is aber ´n mächtiger Kalauer, gelle!


----------



## pilker89 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

tach,
meine peinlichster wurf war die tage am frorellen see. Dort ist mir der Wirbel aufgeplatzt und sprio und köder sind in die tiefen des teichs verschwunden und alle schaute gerade in meine richtung da neben mir einen nen dicken raus geholt hat.
gruß pilker


----------



## Bastler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo 

Ich wollte meiner Tochter zeigen wie man richtig wirft und der wurf ging voll in eine Baumkrone ! 

 Tja was soll's , passiert halt .


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Damals, im Forellenpuff.

Ich war noch Jungangler, fühlte mich aber schon wie ein Angelmethusalem. Klar, die Dicken stehen immer auf der anderen Seite, weiß doch jeder. Bis dahin wars nur sehr, sehr weit. Also einen schweren Hechtblinker angeknotet. Viel zu groß für Forellen, aber egal. Die Stelle machts halt. 
Schwung und Wurf. Perfekt. Naja, ein bisschen zu perfekt.
Direkt hinter dem anderen Ufer führt eine Bundestraße parallel zum Teichufer. Der Blinker flog über den Zaun, klingelte auf dem Asphalt einmal auf, um dann im nächsten Sekundenbruchteil von einem Auto überfahren zu werden. 
Naja, bis jetzt noch nicht so sehr peinlich. Richtig blöd war eigentlich nur, das sich der Blinker irgendwie an dem darüber herfahrenden Auto verhakt hat. 
Es dauert etwa 5 1/2 Sekunden, bis ein mit ca. 100km/h fahrendes Auto ca. 150m Schnur von einer Angelrolle zieht. 
Ein kurzer, aber harter Drill

Ralf


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

yeeeeeeeah^^
high speed drill^^


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

zu Ralle 24 passt meine 2. Peinlichkeit
allerdings war es nicht wirklich ein schlechter Wurf:
wieder in Schweden mit meinem Schwager. Wir hatten uns eine Fiskekord für einen Forellensee unweit unseres Hauses gekauft und hatten unseren Weibchen versprochen, gegen 21:00 Uhr zurück zu kommen. Von 16 bis 20:00 lief nichts, aber dann, kurz hintereinander 2 herrliche 500g Forellen und ein Saibling. Da wir zu viert waren und es lief haben wir noch so lange gefischt bis eine weitere Forelle im Kescher lag, auf die Uhr geschaut (dort bleibt es ja länger hell im Sommer) -> Zeit weit überzogen. Wir haben schnell eingepackt, aber unsere 1,6m-Spinnangeln mit voller Takelage in den Fond gestellt, damit es schnell geht. Losgedüst, nach einem halben Kilometer - Biss!?!
Meine Schnur wird abgezogen - muss ein Riese dran sein, Vollbremsung. Ich hatte beim hastigen Packen zwar die Rute reingestellt, aber der kleine Blinker ist draussen geblieben und hatte sich  fest in den Reifen verbissen, meine geflochtene hat einen festen Wickel ums Hinterrad gebildet. Glücklicherweise hatte ich vom letzten Drill die Bremse noch rel. weich eingestellt. Rute und Reifen blieben ganz, Blinker und Schnur waren hinüber.
schönen Morgengruß
Schwefi


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim Meerforellen angeln. Ich steh auf einem Stein und leicht rechts vor mir, ein anderer Angler der gerade Pause macht und seine Rute kerzengerade noch oben hält. Ich schau mir noch seine Rute an und denke, 3m Rute. Was ich nicht wusste, das meine Sehne sich nicht sauber auf meiner Spule aufgewickelt hatte. Ich also schön durchgezogen mit einem Falkfish Trout und ...................was soll ich sagen. Hiernach hatte der Angler vor mir wir wirklich eine 3m Rute. Wie sich herausstellte, war es vorher mal ne 3,70m lange Sportex. Was habe ich daraus gelernt. Diese Sportex halten echt nichts aus.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



pilker89 schrieb:


> tach,
> neben mir einen/r nen dicken raus geholt hat.
> gruß pilker



Das "r" ist nur eingefügt aber...
An was für Forellenssen gehst du den angeln???:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fr33 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Peinliche würfe......

kommen regelmäßig beim Feedern vor.... erst im Januar gings am Rhein rund...

160er Futterkörbchen gefüllt.... dann kam ne Schulklasse mit Lehrerin vorbei (denke war ne Grundschulklasse)... naja als Angler will man zeigen was man so kann... also vor den Augen der kleinen schön ausgeholt und durchgezogen.
Nur leider hatte sich die schnur in einem Ring verharkt..also machte es kurz ....Peng... und der Korb flog...und flog ...und flog. Irgendwann schlug der dann auch mal im Rhein ein...

Kommentar der Kinder.... "Sie angeln aber komisch! Muss die Schnur nicht an dem Teil da sein, was gerade abgegangen ist ??"..... Meine Antwort.... " Nene, ich fütter die Fische nur an......grrrrr"....


Schmerzhafter Wurf....

Beim Aalangeln nachts zu weit geworfen... in ne Baumkrone... also schön im Dunkeln auf mich zugezogen... Hänger löste sich und das 25er Grundblei flog an mir vorbei----der Haken wollte das auch, aber traf mich im Gesicht. So hatte ich nen 6er Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken und Tauwurm 5cm unter dem Auge in der Wange (wasn kacksatz^^) .... Kollege operierte mich mit nem Seitenschneider und ner Lösezange.5 min rumgedoktort usw... Pflaster drauf und weiter gings 

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Sind schon ein  paar lustige Würfe dabei^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war in Schottland im Urlaub also Wobbler angeknotet und rausgeholt und.......Der Wobbler ziert jetzt warscheinlich noch einen Baum am Loch Ard.

Ich war am feedern den Setzkescher ordentlich gefüllt mit Rotauge,Brassen und Barschen....Das merkte auch ein Angler 40m neben mir der also mal vorbei kam......ich ausgeworfen und kaum die Angelrute abglegt bog sich die Feederspitze schon wieder und ich drillte eine Brassen ans Ufer....abgehakt... in den Setkescher... Haken neu beködert ....Futterkorb gefüllt und wollte einen schönen Wurf machen da mir ja ein anderer Angler zuschauten und platsch beim werfen sprang mir der Rollenbügel zu und der Korb lag 2m vor mir im Wasser.....er lachte nur und verabschiedete sich...als er dann nach dem angeln meinen vollen Setzkescher sah und er nur seine 5 Fische war im das Lachen ziemlich vergangen..

Letzten Sommer beim Aal angeln rutschte mir die Schnur am Finger ab und meine Montage landete mit auf einer Fusgängerbrücke und verfehlte nur knapp ein altes Päärschen was mir beim angeln zuschaute mein freund bekugelte sich vor lachen auf dem Boden^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Qappenangeln an der Oder, Morgengrauen und Frühnebel. Die Strömungskante liegt seeehr weit draußen, also sind Weitwürfe angesagt. Was folgt ist das alte Spiel, umgeschlagener Schnurfangbügel und weg ist das 200er Krallenblei. Dann allerdings kein Platsch sondern ein metallisches Scheppern, gefolgt von einem lautem Fluchen. Das Gelächter der Wasserschutzpolizisten, die den leckgeschlagenen Reißangler ebenfalls gehört und dann aus dem Wasser gezogen haben, hab ich heut noch im Ohr. Übrigens, das Blei liegt seit dem in meiner Schrankwand.

Hechtangeln am Teich, 20er Rotauge als Köfi, auswerfen und der Köder baumelt 5m hinter mir genau über der nichtsahnenden sich sonnenden Ehefrau. Vorsichtiges Ziehen und haken und Pose bleiben für immer im Baum, den Fisch hat meine Frau im Nacken.
Seitdem geh ich nur noch alleine oder mit nem Kumpel.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Da hätte ich auch noch welche:

Einmal, vor Jahren, beim Aalangeln an der alten Süderelbe. Ich werfe im Dunkeln aus, nach dem Motto: Je weiter, desto besser. Nach einiger Zeit: Ein Biss! Anschlag, sitzt! Ich fange an zu kurbeln, aber irgendwas stimmt nicht. Die Schnur zeigt schräg nach oben und schwer geht es auch. Mein Kumpel schaltet den Handstrahler ein und als ich an der Rute reiße, sehen wir mit eigenen Augen, wie ein Aal aus dem Wasser schießt, sich in die Lüfte erhebt und ins Dunkel der Nacht entschwindet... Ich hatte tatsächlich über eine provisorische Telefonleitung geworfen!

Dann wieder beim Spinnfischen im Hafen. Ich will den Gummifisch elegant unter eine Brücke feuern, verschätze mich aber und das Gummi segelt quer über die Straße. In dem Moment kommt ein Auto und erwischt meine 15er Fireline. Da wusste ich, was so eine Rollenbremse für martialische Laute von sich geben kann...

Das mit der Kuh am Haken verschweige ich mal lieber...

Den Vogel schoß aber ein anderer Angelkollege ab. Kein Witz, kein Anglerlatein, von mehreren Leuten glaubhaft bestätigt: Vor etwa 20 Jahren angelte er mit einem Freund an einem Graben auf Hecht. Leider landete dabei sein großer Effzett - Blinker auf der anderen Seite und verfing sich im Gebüsch. Er also riss mit aller Gewalt und seiner Vollglasrute und das Teil löste sich. Der Blinker schoss zurück, schlug in der Uferböschung ein und traf einen Hasen, der dort saß!!! Dieser war daraufhin hinüber und wurde bald danach verzehrt! Ist wirklich wahr!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Servus iss mein erster Bericht !
Mein Sohn, 5 Jahre ,ist ganz verrückt auf Angeln und ich und meine Frau, keine Ahnung bzw. keinen Angelschein !!! Wir also zum Schwarzangeln an einen See !
Meine Frau bringt es fertig die Angel auszuwerfen und prompt ist eine Rotfeder am Hacken ! Die Rotfeder in einen Eimer (mit Wasser !) und weiter geht's ! Danach kam kein Biss mehr und die zwei, geben mir die Angel in die Hand ! Zur Entschuldigung meinerseits, die Rotfeder ist in dieser Zeit aus dem Eimer gebüchst und ich bin ihr hinterhergesprungen um sie wieder einzufangen - dies gelang mir auch - danach hatte ich die Angel in der Hand (die voller Fischschleim waren !) !!!
Also, ich die Angel in der Hand ( nach heutiger Sicht, total falsch) und werf diese, mit Schmackes aus !
Die Rute rutscht mir aus der Hand und schlägt mit voller Wucht in den Schilfgürtel, der vor mir am Ufer wächst, ein !
Ich sehe noch (unter lautem Gelächter meiner Frau !!!) wie die Rute, wie ein stark getroffenes U-Boot vor mir, langsam untergeht !
Mein Sohn laut kreischend und etwas aufgelöst  "MEINE ANGEL" rief !!!
Nun war guter Rat teuer ! - ich zum nächsten Angler, der zwar kein Wort meines gebrabbels verstand und mit "Dobre den" antwortete ! Wie erkläre ich ihm was passiert ist ? Am besten garnicht - war ja so schon peinlich genug !
Also habe ich mir seinen Kescher geschnappt und grinsend gemeint: " in einer Minute bin ich wieder mit dem Ding hier" - Danach zurück zu meiner Frau, die Tränen überströmt auf dem Boden lag und nur stammelte " du hast die Angel versenkt" !!
Ich könnte, ohne nasse Füße zubekommen die Rolle der Angel erwischen und diese sozusagen "landen" !!!
Durch die Wucht des Aufschlags iss mir auch noch das Vorfach abgerissen und das Angeln war vorbei !
Danach habe ich mir über das Internet zur Schulung+Prüfung der Anglerprüfung 2007 angemeldet  !Seit 3 März habe ich die Prüfung hinter mir und warte täglich auf meine Urkunde (lt. meiner Berechnung müsste ich bestanden haben ! )
Was will uns das alles sagen ????
SCHWARZANGELN LOHNT SICH NICHT !!! ODER BESSER GESAGT - WENN MAN'S NICHT KANN _ NICHT DIE FRAU MITNEHEMN !
MFG
DER WOBBLER


----------



## @dr! (16. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sind schon ein  paar lustige Würfe dabei^^



ohja das ist wohl war xD


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hi also mein peinlichster Wurf war mit der Fliegenrute! Ich hatte nicht richtig darauf geachtet dass sie Rutenteile richtig fest zusammen sind und nach den 3ten Wurf flog aufeinmal meine Spitze ins Wasser:q naja zum glück ist sie am Hakenbogen der Fliege hängen geblieben sonst hät ich hinterher schwimmen müssen! 
Michael


----------



## Steinadler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

also mein peinlichster wurf war beim spinnen ich hatte grad nem älteren herrn erklärt wie man am besten unter so nen baum an unserem gewässer würft ....... ich geh 5m weiter werf aus und zag in den besagten baum der mann grinst mich nur an und angelt weiter im freiwasser ^^ wenigstens hab ich an dem tag noch ein paar fische gefangen sons wärs noch peinlicher gewesen ^^ und was nicht direkt bei mir war aber bei einem mann der an unserem see war ...... also ich war ne runde spinnen und beobachte einen anderen wie er zwischen den bäumen angelte und schwubs hing seine montage im baum (ich dacht schon die pose kann ich mir nacher holen) da zieht der man aufeinmal ne astsäge aus seiner rutentasche und schnippelt den ganzen ast ab .......... also was mache angler alles mit sich rumschleppen :q#c


----------



## spitzi (6. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hallo an alle. Bin seit heut im Anglerboard dabei und werd mich zum Dank, weils hier so toll ist, gleich mal voll outen.
War irgendwann zu meiner Anfangszeit als Petrijünger am Forellenpuff, mit ner Rute von Opa, wien Bambusknüppel und geil aufn ersten Hecht.
Schaut alle her wie weit ich auswerfen kann und hol aus wie n ganz großer. Von mir natürlich unbemerkt den hinter mir stehenden Klappstuhl gehakt und im hohen Bogen ca. 10 Meter in den Teich verfrachtet. Geil wenn so etwa 100 Forellenpuffprofis vor lachen die Peitschen in den Tümpel schmeißen. Bin dann in ein NORDSEE RESTAURANT und hab mir n Krabbenbrötchen gegönnt, weil mit n Hecht war nichts und an den Teich geh ich auch nich mehr weil se heut immer noch lachen wenn se mich sehn.:vik:


----------



## Dani_CH (6. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

tjo- alls völliger "Süsswasser-Hai" wollte ich vor meinem ersten Ausflug an die Ostsee das eben erworbene Brandungsanglergeschirr mal ausprobieren. Auf zum Fluss- der bei mir so max. 50m breit ist. Also- Brandungsblei drann (so um die 180gr)- den 4,2m-Knüppel mal richtig aufziehen- und ab geht die Post.

Fazit: Die Bremse der Shimano war nicht voll angezogen- so dass sich die Schnur tief in den ungeschützten Wurfinger geschnitten hat- und das Blei flog in schönem Bogen ca 30m über das andere Ufer hinweg direkt ins Dickicht.

Die nächsten Probewürfe tat ich dann auf der grossen Wiese.

Tja- durch Schmerzen lernt der Mensch immer noch am schnellsten

Gruss aus dem Ländle, Dani_CH


----------



## hannes (6. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Oh je, fast schon ein 1/4 Jahrhundert her ...........

........auf ging´s zum Forellenpuff, im Schlepptau zum ertsten mal meine 3 Kiddis von 5 - 7 - 9 Jahren. 

Damit es nicht zu stressig wurde, hatte ich den kleinen Miniweiher auf der Anlage reserviert. Also erstmal alles an´s Wasser verbracht und für jeden 1 Rute beködert und zurecht gelegt. Nun ging´s für die "Neulinge" ans erklägen wie denn mit dem Gerät hantiert und auch ausgeworfen wird, hörte auch ganz gespannt zu die Rasselband.

Nachdem die erste Pose im Wasser dümpelte, gleich zur Auffrischung wieder die Erklärungen. Natürlich dann mit dem untermauerten Zusatz: "Immer schön aufpassen wo bereits Schüre/Montagen sich im Wasser befinden. Abstand dazu halten und nicht darüber werfen".

Hätte ich nur nicht schon während der Erklärung zum Wurf angesetzt #d sondern mich so konzentriert wie die Kiddis.

Na ja, Ende der Geschichte....es kam wie es kommen musste....Vadder, der Laberhannes schmiss gleich über die gerade zuvor Ausgeworfene Leine #q


Den Kommentar meiner 3 Zwerge, von |jump: über #6 bis hin zu |muahah: könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen.


|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Sonarmeister (6. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Zur Vorbereitung auf die Sportfischerprüfung habe ich mit einem Kumpel auf einer Wiese Zielwerfen geübt. Als eine Gruppe Spaziergänger vorbei kam sagte ein etwa 10 jähriger Steppke " guck mal Papa, die Bekloppten glauben, daß sie hier was fangen".

Das war uns erst mal peinlich und dann haben wir uns weggeschmissen.


----------



## Zander01 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mir fällt noch einer ein....

Bin mal mit einem Freund zum angeln und der hatte einen Kübel mit, wegen Futter mischen und so.
Der Stand hinter ihm und wie er mit seiner angel ausholte, hakte er sich beim Kübel ein. Wie er durchzog, knallte der Kübel ihm direkt auf den Kopf aber gleich so, dass er ihn gleich aufhatte.
Das ganze Futter verteilte sich über seinen Kopf und Schultern, die ganzen Kopfhaare voll mit Futter... Ich nur .... erst machst du dir die Harre mit so'n komischen Gel zurecht und dann setzt du dir auch noch so einen hässlichen Hut auf.... Man war der wütend.


----------



## macfisch (8. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ja da gibts nen paar Würfe.
Aber am peinlichsten war wohl der Wurf mit den Futterkorb in gegenüberliegenden Baum.

Aber das peinlichste was mir passierte, ich hatte ein Biss, der wirklich extrem war, hab den Anschlag nicht gesetzt, sondern gleich eingekurbelt und verlor ein super Fisch.

Und denn wäre noch die Geschichte zu erwähnen,  wo ich beim 
landen eines Schuppis  ins Wasser gefallen bin.

Oder am vollen Angelteich, den Schirm nicht weitgenug eingetrieben und der aufeinmal durch die Luft flog.

Oder man war komplett ausser Fassung, weil man ein Biss hatt, um ein herum bildet sich ein Pulk von Anglern und am Ende kam statt des vermeintlichen Karpfens ein 78er Aal ans Licht der sich nen Fischpellet geschnappt hatt.

Aber amüsanter fande ich es, als 2 Angler an jeweils gegenüberliegenden Ufer fischten, sich die Montagen verhedderten und die beide jeweils 35 Minuten gedrillt haben, bis es ihnen auffiel.


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Es war in Monacco direkt an der Strandpromenade. Über all die reichen Bonzen und ich armes Licht komme auf die total schwachsinnige Idee mit der Brandungsangel zwischen den Badenden zu fischen. Naja nicht genau dazwischen aber es muß schon komisch ausgesehen haben wie die High Society sich neben mir im Sand gebräunt hatte, so als hätte ich nichts zu essen oder so.
Ich also volles Brett das 100Gr-Blei beschleunigt denn ich wollt dicht an die Felskante über die kleine Bucht werfen. Das hatte ich auch locker geschafft nur dummerweise überwarf ich auch den Gehweg und mein Blei landete in einem Straßenkaffee auf einem Teller eines Gastes. Ich versuchte noch den Wurf zu stoppen und riß die Rute zurück nur vor Schreck zu spät und somit riß ich den ganzen Teller vom Tisch. Das Kuriose an der Sache: Am Haken hing ein Tintenfischring  Da ich damals noch ganz klein war wurde ich von dem Kerl auch nicht ernsthaft bestraft, er hat mir im Anschluß daran sogar das Werfen mit schwerem Gerät genauer erklärt


----------



## Matze- (10. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

hmmm naja soviele peinliche würfe hatte ih noch nicht
nur ein paar mal in den baum reingeworfen und dank meiner geflochtenen den ganzen ast mit runter genommen
aber viel schlimmer ist dass ich so peinliche würfe magisch anziehe :c:c
da war ich einmal mit einer urlaubsbekanntschaft angeln und da haut sie mir bei einem versuch zu werfen doch glatt das dingen (gufi mit 2 drillingen) in die waade rein da war ich erstmal bedient #t

zweite sache war mit 2 kleienn bekannten jungen denen ich das angeln beibringen wollte/sollte so aber da bekomme ich immer leicht angst wenn die zum spinnfischen mitkommen
das eine mal flog dann der 5er spinner kurz vor meine füsse und ich meinte dass die beiden doch bitte etwas besser aufpassen sollten
sie natürlich klar machen wir 
ja leider nicht wirklich kurz darauf flog der spinner an meinen hals und wikellte sich um ihn rum
voller panik aus angst dass sie anfangen würden zu kurbeln oder gar anzuschlagen brüllte ich los NICHTS MACHEN STOPP!!! HÖRT AUF
sie schauten mich ganz entsetzt an warum ich denn so laut wurde ( aber nicht so wie schimpfen)
und ich zeigte ihnen die schnur und wo sie hinfürte an meinen hals
da hatte ich echt angst dass die haken gleich greifen
und dass wäre bestimmt nicht schön geworden zudem der drilling an der seite meine halses anlag 
aber zum glück ist nichts passiert
dritte sache wieder die beiden kleinen helden dabei und der eine nen hänger am ufer tja ich sagte ihm lös den mitter hand
er jedoch hat n mörder anschlag gesetzt und der spinner löste sich prompt, flog im hohen bogen an der kurzen schnurr im halbkreis rum und landete auf dem kopf des kleinen dem darauf hin die tränen kamen das sind zwei kleine spezialisten die aber doch ganz ok sind


----------



## Leo-S (10. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Bondex schrieb:


> Es war in Monacco direkt an der Strandpromenade. Über all die reichen Bonzen und ich armes Licht komme auf die total schwachsinnige Idee mit der Brandungsangel zwischen den Badenden zu fischen. Naja nicht genau dazwischen aber es muß schon komisch ausgesehen haben wie die High Society sich neben mir im Sand gebräunt hatte, so als hätte ich nichts zu essen oder so.
> Ich also volles Brett das 100Gr-Blei beschleunigt denn ich wollt dicht an die Felskante über die kleine Bucht werfen. Das hatte ich auch locker geschafft nur dummerweise überwarf ich auch den Gehweg und mein Blei landete in einem Straßenkaffee auf einem Teller eines Gastes. Ich versuchte noch den Wurf zu stoppen und riß die Rute zurück nur vor Schreck zu spät und somit riß ich den ganzen Teller vom Tisch. Das Kuriose an der Sache: Am Haken hing ein Tintenfischring  Da ich damals noch ganz klein war wurde ich von dem Kerl auch nicht ernsthaft bestraft, er hat mir im Anschluß daran sogar das Werfen mit schwerem Gerät genauer erklärt


Ich kann's mir bildlich vorstellen! :q 
Das 100g-Teil muss ja eingschlagen haben wie eine Bombe!|smash: 

Gruß
Leo


----------



## @dr! (10. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

lol wie geil


----------



## hannes (10. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Bondex schrieb:


> Es war in Monacco direkt an der Strandpromenade. Über all die reichen Bonzen und ich armes Licht ..........



#v

|jump:

Da müssen Bilder sprechen, da fehlen einem die Worte


:vik: Für mich DER Nummer 1 HIT


----------



## Elwood (10. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Einem Anglerkollegen ist mal was witziges passiert. Wollte mit Wurm auf Karpfen angeln sucht sich also guten Platz am Gewässer packt seine Ruten aus Wurm auf den Haken dann hollt er aus für denn Wurf aber irgendwie war da schon was am Haken bevor der Köder des Wasser schnuppern konnte, er dreht sich also um und was war dran ein Huhn:q. Die Geflügelfarm im Hintergrund hatte er nämlich nicht bemerkt. Was macht er also geht zum Geflügelbauer und zum Abendessen gabs statt Fisch Hühnchen, wohl bekomms.:vik:


----------



## fliegenfischer65 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Stehe mit meinem Sohn am Rhein ,beide die Angel im Wasser alles Easy. Kurze Zeit später kommt ein Arbeitskollege mit seinem Sohn und das Schicksal nahm seinen Lauf. Man hat ja nix besseres zu tun als Anzugeben was das Zeug hält. So geschah es auch das ich den Lieblingsblinker meines Sohnes anknüpfte und raus damit. Alles gut, alles klar , kein sehr weiter Wurf. Also der nächste Schuss muss es bringen. Stehe an der Krippe und ziehe die Rute über meinen Kopf nach hinten um dann einen FullPull hinzulegen. Gesagt, getan ! Voller Durchzug ,Blinker hängt in den Steinen fest , bei 11 Uhr Stellung reisst dann auch noch die Schnur und ich lande mit allem Geraffel im schönen Rheinsand.   #q     Ich glaube mein Sohn war noch nie so schnell am Auto wie an diesem Tag. Zumal ich auch noch die Tasche mit allen Binkern,Wobblern ,Haken und sonstigen Sachen am Haken hängend in die Buhne gefeuert habe und im schönen Januar dann da rein durfte um sie wieder rauszufischen. Hat sich natürlich abgehakt das Sch...teil. Mein Kollege grinst zwar aber bisher nix gesagt.  #6    |peinlich


----------



## Ascanius (26. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Also mir ist da mal am Forellenteich was passiert. Ich war mit einer 2teiligen Steckrute am schleppen, und da passierte es. Bei meinem 2ten oder 3ten wurf machte es auf einmal "flupp". Im ersten moment hab ich mich ein wenig gewundert bis ich dann merkte das ich nur noch einen teil der rute in meinen händen hielt und der andere teil hinter meiner montage ins wasser bewegte. 

Aber Glück im Unglück, der aufbau war noch heil und ich konnte das obere Rutenteil wieder aus dem Wasser heraus Kurbeln. 


Und mal ne Geschichte die ich bei meinem letzten Besuch am Forellenteich erlebt habe. Da waren 3Russen noch mit am Teich und als sie dann ihre Forelle am Haken und auch schon zu Rand gedrillt hatten, sie schon im Unterfang kescher hatten ist der haken ausgeschlizt, die forelle in den kescher gefallen, und der obere teil des keschers ist abgefallen und wieder samt forelle ins wasser und weg war sie.


----------



## FrankL80 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichstes erlebnis beim auswerfen wird wohl keiner der anwesenden vergessen. wollte meine hechtrute mit köfi grad auswerfen und wie das so kommt läuft ne gruppe wanderer vorbei und fragt so neugierig wie se sind ob ich schon was gefangen hab usw. wollte dann auch auswerfen und sagte zu den eben ein stück zurück und wurf und zack war meine tele rute in der mitte durch. wie auch immer. den lacher hatte ich auf meiner seite


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (27. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

einen hab ich noch:
es war Anfang der 90-er in Schweden (wo sonst), war mit Frau und meinen beiden Kindern an der Ostsee bei Karlskrona, meine ersten Versuche, Fische für die Pfanne zu fangen. Ich hatte mir in Schweden eine kleine Steckrute mit Rolle gekauft (benutz ich heute noch), einen kleinen Fundus Kunstköder und Posen - los ging es. Mein Sohn, damals 15,  erst nicht besonders interessiert, dann aber als sich erste Erfolge einstellten [Barsche, Hechte, Alande] wollte er auch mitmachen. Ich ihm meine Angel gegeben und Barsch und Hecht. Also, wir brauchen noch ein Gerät. Im Großmarkt gabs so kleine Kisten mit Kinderteleskopruten und so Kleinkram gleich drinnen. Gekauft. Wir, diesmal zu zweit unter einer Brücke. Jeder an einem Ufer. An der Brücke stand ein Schild für Motorboote (max.-speed 3 knt). Er zweimal erfolgreich, aber zu kleine Barsche, macht Riesenblinker ran. Auswurfgeräusch, lange Stille, Aufschlag aufs Wasser, aber nicht nur der Blinker sondern die Rute mit allem außer dem Griff, der war abgebrochen und noch in der Hand meines Sohnes. Noch schwamm das Teil oben, ich habe schnell mein Zeugs rein gezogen, aber dann hörten wir einen Motor. Zwei Schweden kamen voll Power unter der Brücke lang geheizt (nicht 3knt) und überfuhren die treibende Angel, ohne sie gesehen zu haben. Die Schnur verfing sich jedoch in der Schiffsschraube. Sie stoppten gleich und versuchten (mit schlechtem Gewissen) zu retten. Sie waren dann der Ansicht, dass sie das verbockt hatten und schenkten meinem Sohn 300 SEK für den Kauf eines neuen Gerätes -  nette Schweden.#c
Ich habe eigentlich garnichts damit zu schaffen. So fing das halt damals an mit dem Fischfang in Schweden.
Gruß und schönes WE
Schwefi


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

na, das nennt man Glück im Unglück.|wavey:


----------



## Theo (28. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

...oh oh, das kann ich glaub ich noch toppen, im letzten Jahr war ich am Rhein in Duisburg zum Nachtangeln auf Aal mit ein paar Kollegen, nebenan waren ein paar russische Angler die sich ordentlich einen geschüttet hatten und ein Heidenspektakel veranstalteten. Wir habe uns tierisch aufgeregt, aber uns nicht getraut dort hinzugehen, da diese ziemlich abgefüllt waren und sie uns zahlenmäßig überlegen....:c

Ich hatte so richtig Wut im Bauch und hab mein System (Grundblei von 120g) mit Schwung rausgefeuert, wollte ich zumindest|uhoh: ...ich hielt wohl die Schnur an der Rolle zu lange fest und man hörte nur noch einen Peitschenknall, die Schnur riss und die Montage in den Russenbiwak rein (40 Meter von uns wech) und genau einem auf die Schna....
Das Geschrei könnt Ihr Euch ja vorstellen, Lippe gerissen 2 Zähne raus...#h 


und noch einer.....am Forellenpuff in Schermbeck mieteten wir uns einen Teich mit 12 Leuten.
Ein Kollege hatte mit seiner Rute dauernd Pech und war ständig am basteln, er stand neben einem Kollegen, montierte seinen haken dran und schaute genüßlich aufs Wasser und sah das der Schwimmer des Kollegen abging, er rief (schrie): Ey, du hastn Biss!!! Der Kollege nahm seine Rute -dachte er- und setzte einen Anhieb, höhö, er hatte die Rute des Bastelkönigs und kloppte den Haken, welche er gerade anmontieren wollte, richtig schön in seinen Daumen #c


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Hi Boardies, |wavey:
> mein peinlichster Wurf war bei der Spinnprüfung während der Sportfischerprüfung. Beim letzten Wurf war ich durch ein paar Zuschauer so aufgeregt, dass ich auf das Dach des Vereinshauses warf, und nicht in den Kreis :q . Zum Glück bestand ich die Prüfung trotzdem.



bei mir wars so ähnlich. ch Wurfverbot und ich, natürlich los und mitten in einen bestimmt 20 m entfernten Obstbaum. Voll die Schau


----------



## hackebeil (28. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Theo schrieb:


> Das Geschrei könnt Ihr Euch ja vorstellen, Lippe gerissen 2 Zähne raus...#h


 

oh man, hoffe deinen zähnen geht es wieder gut |muahah: 

nicht ganz zum thema. aber auch ein osteuropäer mit seinem kleinem sohn am wasser. beide angeln den ganzen tag, basteln füttern und fangen nur kleine rotaugen. gegen mittag endlich ein bis, richtig große forelle, ein kämpfer, konnte es eifersüchtig beobachten. stolz wie oscar wurde der junge mit fisch fotografiert, papa baute dann den setzkescher auf. sohnemann holt schwung und schwups: fisch daneben und weg!


----------



## carphunter-sobota (28. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

omg wenn ich daran denke kriege ich sofrt wieder ein lachkrampf.

Also das wahr in polen an ein forrelenpuff!
Mein couseng steht hinter mir macht seine rute fertig mit köder habe aber nicht gewusst das er hinter mir steht ich habe die ruter zum wurf bereit und holl voll aus...auf einmal höre ich mein couseng voll schreien! naja er hatte den haken in der nase!

hatte noch irgendwo ein foto wenn ich es finde stell ich es sofort rein


----------



## Kuddel (29. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Autsch !! Ich glaub ich möchte kein Haken in die Nase bekommen.#t Hoffe mal du hast die Nase dran gelassen und net weiter kräftig dran gezogen |muahah:


----------



## carphunter-sobota (29. April 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

naja das wahr kein schohnhaken (also wiederhaken)also mussten wir den haken natürlich irgendwie rausziehen rausziehen, und dabei ist noch ziemlich viel falsch gelaufen 

das wahr ein erlebnis


----------



## Raubfischjäger (16. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Also ich kann zwar nicht so außergewöhnliches berichten wie meine Vorposter, aber diese beiden Würfe sind mir bis heute in Erinnerung geblieben.

1. Der "spektakulärste" Wurf:

An irgendeinem kleinen See, wo genau das war habe ich vergessen. Hatte noch kein Jahr Angelerfahrung und war mit meinem Vater auf Rotaugen aus. Ich hatte da eine grüne Glasfaser Steckrute (die steht heute immernoch irgendwo bei den anderen Ruten rum), an der eine rote Wasserkugel mitsamt Vorfach usw montiert war. Die Schnur muss ziemlich stark gewesen sein, wie ich bei dem Wurf feststellte/feststellen musste.
Naja auf jeden Fall bin ich gerade dabei die Montage auszuwerfen (dabei natürlich nicht auf irgendwelche Hindernisse geachtet#q) und erwarte schon das Aufklatschen der Wasserkugel auf dem See... - WO IS DER DENN GELANDET? PAPA KANNSTE MIR MAL HELFEN?!|kopfkrat
Mein Vater kam dann auch und zeigte mir, dass die Kugel in der Trauerweide hing...naja ich könnte den auch selber abreißen usw. Gesagt, getan. Ich zog an der Rute, aber es tat sich nichts, bis nach einigen Minuten ein Mordsknall die Stille abrupt beendete.
Schnur gerissen, ich lag am Boden, weil Widerstand weg und die Kugel mit Vorfach hängt warscheinlich heute noch in dem Baum (da bekommt der Name "Trauerweide" eine ganz neue Bedeutung|supergri).
Das war ein prägendes Erlebnis in meinen Angelanfangstagen. Hab bisher bei nem Schnurbruch übrigens nie wieder so einen Knall gehört...

2. Mein peinlichster Wurf:

Das hat zum Glück keiner mitbekommen:q
Ich war Nachtangeln auf Raubfisch. Den Nachmittag zuvor noch schnell ne Raubfisch-Montage zusammengebastelt.
Tja der Abend war gekommen und ich montierte noch schnell nen toten KöFi an.
Da es schon relativ dunkel war konnte ich die Entfernung zum geplanten Wurfziel nur grob abschätzen.
Gezielt, ausgeholt (Was ist die Montage denn so leicht?! Naja egal, das Teil muss raus!) und ab dafür. Beim Einschlag gab es statt einem dumpfen "Plotsch" nur ein lautes "Patsch". Komisch...#c|kopfkrat naja egal, die Hechte können kommen!
Die ganze Zeit tut sich nichts, kurz nach Mitternacht beschließe ich, einzupacken. Warum hab ich nur so wenig Widerstand? Spätestens jetzt hätte mir ein Licht aufgehen müssen. Ich hab ziemlich dumm geguckt, als ich die Montage raus hatte: Ich hatte vergessen, das Blei dran zu machen!#d#q|supergri


----------



## moardin (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim Angeln am Forellenpuff hab ichs mal geschafft, die Schnüre von 4 anderen Anglern einzufangen.

Ich war zum ersten mal dort und hatte auch im Allgemeinen noch nicht viel Erfarung, was das Angeln anging. 
Meine Lieblingsmethode beim Angeln an anderen Gewässern war/ist das Grundangeln, weswegen ich neben meiner Rute, die ich mit einer Pose montiert hatte, auch eine Rute mit einem Grundblei von 5 Gramm montierte, die auch ein paar Meter weiter weg sollte (ca. 10 Meter). 
Gesagt getan...
Ich bereitete mich auf den Wurf vor und dachte im letzten Moment, dass ich mit meiner (extra für diesen Anlass gekauften) Forellenseerute und dem Blei mit diesem geringen Gewicht, wohl etwas stärker werfen müsse, weil das Blei ja nicht sonderlich schwer war.
Bei dieswem Gedanken ging ich aber wohl davon aus, dass Meine Forellenseerute (2-12g) ein ähnliches WG haben musste, wie meine Grundrute (30-90g). 
Das Blei schoss über den See und schlug am anderen Ende des Sees ein. 
Zu allem Übel saß ich nicht neben den anderen 4 Anglern an der langen Seite des Sees (so, dass ich meine Ruten parallel zu deren ausgeworfen hätte), sondern ich saß quasi im 90°-Winkel zu ihnen an der kürzeren Seite des Sees (so, dass ich deren Ruten und Schnüre auch im 90°-Winkel überwarf).
Beim Einholen hatte ich dann vier Posen gefangen...
Zur Erklärung: Der See hat eine annähernd rechteckige Form, was die kurze Seite und lange Seite erklärt.


----------



## Sandro25 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

@carphunter-sobota

so ähnlich ging es mir auch schon mal, allerdings war ich das Opfer und den Drilling hatte ich in der Augenbraue, knapp am Auge vorbei.
Da war ich ca. 8 Jahre alt.

MFG


----------



## Rossi1983 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hmm bei mir geht´s eigentlich...Bis jetzt habe ich nur einen Spinner im Baum versenkt (in 2 Jahren). Sonst nur paar Haken mit Boilie oder Forellenköder (Teig) im Baum abgerissen.

Besser ist mein Bekannter. Der hat Köfi mit samt der Montage im Baum versenkt. Das riecht nach paar Tagen sicherlich fein :-D


----------



## kirsten_sux (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichstes Erlebnis ist schon paar Jahre her (so ca. 7)... hab mal an sonem Kanal geangelt, wo auch u.a Enten geschwommen sind. Die neugierigen Biester kamen jedes mal näher, wenn ich auszuholen versuchte. Joaa.. und nach paar Würfen war eine Ente sogar so intelligent zu versuchen meinen Köder (Mais) in der Luft zu fangen. Ihr Pech war natürlich, dass der Mais mit nem guten Haken bestückt war. 
So hatte ich dann ne Ente am Haken und einen ziemlich brutalen Kampf mit eben dieser, welchen ich jedoch erfolgreich gewonnen habe. So steckt mein Haken vermutlich immer noch in dem Vogel -_-


----------



## LocalPower (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ausser einigen Brückengeländern die ich immer wieder treffsicher erwische, wenn ich in deren Nähe angele ist mir bisher nichts vergleichbares passiert.

Korrigier mal deine Signatur, ein Rechtschreibfehler in deren Kontext sieht ein wenig...naja merkwürdig aus #h



> Dummheit ist die vorsä*t*zliche Kultivierung von Unwissenheit.


----------



## kirsten_sux (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Oh kacke. Das ist peinlich - ohne Witz - ist mir nie aufgefallen. =/


----------



## WhiteWolf (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

nuja ich hatte mir nen neuen spinner geholt (balzer natürlich), der wurde an meinem hausgewässer gleich ausprobiert, war auch sehr fängig, dort ist eine brücke etwas tiefer un ich wollte von der seite genau drunter werfen, schön weit un die mitte, da standen am rand 2 große forellen. un was mach ich, hol aus mit angemessener kraft, dass es genau in die mitte kommt, bleibe mit der schnur hängen un haue volle karacho den nagelneuen spinner an die betonbrücke...

1.)der spinner war komplett verbogen(mit mühe wieder gradegebogen)
2.)ein fahrradfahrer fuhr langsam vorbei un hat vergleichsweise merkwürdig zu mir geguckt...---kein kommentar---


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

vorgestern war mein peinlichster seit langen. Beim Spinfischen meinen neuen Salmo.Minnow in einem riesigen nicht übersehbaren baum versenkt.,..4 mal drumgedreht und abgerissen...ärgerlich hatte vorher nen 50cm hecht damit gefangen

mfg chris


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Vor ca.10 Jahren saß ich mit meiner Freundin in meinem Kahn,wir beharkten eine Bucht auf
meinem Vereinssee mit großen Wobblern.Plötzlich hörte und sah ich einen Waller der xxl Größe rauben,es war schon ein sehr beindruckendes Geräusch verbunden mit einem entsprechendem Schwall.Als ob mann einen leeren Eimer unter Wasser drückt!
Und das in einer gerade noch zu erreichenden Wurfdistanz.Ich also die Sportex voll durchgezogen,um meinen Wobbler genau an die Stelle zu werfen.Es folgte ein lautes
Platschen und meine 100g Grundrute,die zuvor voll montiert im Boot lag,flog dem Waller
auf den Kopf.Die Grundrute ragte nur ein wenig über die Bordwand hinaus,und der Drilling
des Wobblers hatte sich beim Überkopfwurf genau in deren Spitzenring verhakt,so flog
das Teil in Richtung Wels.Glücklicherweise hing sie auch nach dieser Flugeinlage noch
am Wobbler,so konnte ich sie einfach wieder rauskurbeln.Meine Freundin hat sich jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert.Leider hab ich seitdem nie wieder einen Waller so rauben gesehen.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## WhiteWolf (19. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

oh ja, das ist echt geil^^|supergri:q


----------



## Carphunter' (19. September 2007)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

war mal mitn kumpel karpfenangeln. an dem see wo wir wahren sind fast alle leute mit der wathose anfüttern gegangen, unteranderem auch ich.( hört sich recht merkwürdig an, aba der see is nich tief. ca. 1m-1,20m) mein freund fand das aber überflüssig und hat immer nur herausgeworfen. naja. eines abends wollten wir mit ein paar anderen leuten am see einen heben#g
mein freund war recht übermütig und war schon recht zu, bevor es dunkel war und er die ruten überhaupt rausgeworfen hatte. wir haben ihm alle garaten er solle heut nicht mehr angeln. in seinem zustand könne er kein fisch mehr drillen oder er würde es garnich erst mitbekommen. aber da er so ein sturkopf ist. musste er unbedinkt noch auswerfen. naja wir saßen eben alle noch gemütlich am tisch,als wir sehr leutes gebrüll und fluchen hörten. wir waren nicht sonderlich interessiert und blieben am tisch sitzen. ein paar minuten später kam ein angler der sich lautstark bei mein kumpel beschwerte. ich wollt natürlich wissen was loß war. naja, mein freund hat in seinem suff einen anderen angler beim auswerfen getroffen, und er hat wirklich genau getroffen. die wathose hatte n recht großes loch da der haken sich genau eingehakt hat, un mein kumpel versucht hat ihn heraus zu reißen#c#d
mann war da was los


----------



## Mr.Zander (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

haaach ich erinnere mich nur an das erste nachtangeln mit unserem verein.
ich treffe mit meiner pose natürlich imemr die bäume^^
so sie sagen imemr wieder pass auf über dir(ich bemerke in knappen 10 metern höhe)ist ein baum.
ich höre nicht zu werfe aus und mein stobbe verfängt sich im 10 meter über mir liegenden baum-.-
ja das gute grundblei ist mir vor die füße gefallen aber meinen stobben seh ich nie wieder:'(


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

also meine peinlichsten würfe:

1. in nem forellensee in dänemark gab es zwei krumme dinger an einem tag

hab nen neuen blinker drauf montiert und ausgeworfen, nur gab es kein platsch sondern ein knall. da hab ich quer übern see geworfen udn der blinker flog bei nem angler in die köderkiste :q
wollte grade auswerfen und der köder ging im 90° winkel von mir weg am ufer längs statt gerade raus und voll in die wasserpflanzen rein. das witzige war, dass ich mit diesem wurf ne 60er refo gefangen hab und alle dumm geglotzt haben :vik:
2. dann beim meerforellenangeln als ich mit volle pulle rausfeuern wollte die schnur aber so spät losließ, dass der blinker 5 meter vor mir aufs wasser geklatscht ist.

3. das nächste ding war beim brandungsangeln, da wollte ich auswerfen, es machte ZIIIING und die ganze monatge flog gen horizont.

4. beim pilken wollte ich auswerfe gegen die strömung (also in der andrift fischen) und hatte vergessen beim pilker den wirbel zuzumachen...


das waren so meine peinlichsten würfe


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe auch schon so manch komische Würfe fabriziert...

Einmal wollte ich meine Grundmontage an einem kleinen Fluss am anderen Ufer platzieren, ich werfe allerdings ein "bisschen" zu doll#d.
Meine Montage fliegt zu einem kleinen Garten in einen Stacheldrahtzaun und überschlägt sich hier 5-mal.
So ein Scheiß die Montage konnte ich natürlich vergessen

Zum zweiten wollte ich unter einigen Booten ein bisserl spinnen,
doch anstatt ihn ins wasser zu werfen schaftte ich es doch tatsächlich den Spinner auf das Boot in ein kleines Loch in der Plane zu werfen, bei dem er sich total verhakte.#d
Tja ******* gelaufen, den Besitzer habe ich zum Glück nicht gesehen.


Das dümmste was mir passiert ist war vor 3 Jahren unter einer Autobahnbrücke.
Eigentlich wollte ich Barsche angeln, doch dann kam alles anders.
Also ich werfe aus allerdings ein bisschen zu hoch.#tWas passiert?
Der Twister wickelt sich mit der Schnur um ein Rohr. Super!
Das Teil hängt da immer noch und ist schon ziemlich vergammelt!!!:v


----------



## Wabbelfisch (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

war letztens mit nem kumpel fischen.

als ich zu ihr rüberschaute als er gerade versuchte vorsichtig die rute zwischen den bäumen auszuwerfen passierte folgendes::vik:

der haken schnappte sich das aus seiner jacke raushängende band an dem alle schlüssel (auto, haus, usb-stick, etc) dranwaren und schwuuuuups...

alles im neckar.

hab mich schepp gelacht. Ihm ist die kinnlade runtergefallen und er wurde ganz weiß im gesicht...:q

hab ihn schon tauchen sehen#6, glücklicherweise ist alles noch am haken gewesen und er konnte ihn retten.


----------



## welsman (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Wabbelfisch schrieb:


> war letztens mit nem kumpel fischen.
> 
> als ich zu ihr rüberschaute als er gerade versuchte vorsichtig die rute zwischen den bäumen auszuwerfen passierte folgendes::vik:
> 
> ...


 

Da wär ich aber auch weiß geworden!

Mfg. Felix


----------



## mister_walleye (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mmh, hat zwar nix mit Würfen zu tun, war aber trotzdem sehr peinlich:

Ich hatte irgendwo beim Spinnfischen einen alten Blinker im Gebüsch entdeckt. 
Meine Köderbox war gerade nicht in der Nähe, also hab ich mir den Köder aussen
an der rechten Hosentasche eingehängt. Zurück an meinem Angelplatz war der Blinker
verschwunden. Ich dachte zunächst ich hätte in verloren...

Als ich zwei Wochen später mit selber Hose in den Wogen der ersten Reihen eines
überfüllten Rockkonzertes Luftsprünge vollführte, stellte ich mit großer Verwunderung
fest, daß plötzlich die bewegungsfreiheit meines rechten Beines auf ein Minimum
reduziert war. Ich muss immer noch lachen. Mein Knie hing mir an der Brust, die
Drillingshaken des Blinkers, der wohl in die Hosentasche gerutscht war hatten sich
in meinem Oberschenkel gebohrt, und sich auf der anderen Seite in Brusthöhe mit
meinem Pullover verfangen. Es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als einbeinig bei Regen, Schlamm und Dunkelheit
aus der Menge hüpfen, und auf dem Boden wälzend die Haken zu entfernen.


----------



## angler-jan (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hat auch nicht mit werfen zu tun:

War in Holland mit zwei Kumpels auf einem kleinen Steg angeln. In der Mitte war ein Brett kaputt. Ich ging von meiner einen Angel zur anderen und überprüfte den Köder. 
Da bekam ich auf der anderen Angel einen Biss, hatte das Brett vergessen und schwupps, da lag ich im Kanal, mit Klamotten. Meine Kollegen haben nur blöd geguckt. Bis der eine mich auf meine Angel hinwies. Tja, die lag auch im Wasser. 
Da musste ich die erst einmal retten. Dann bin ich hoch auf den Steg und habe erst mal meinen Fisch rausgezogen, der noch an der Angel war. 
Schönes Rotauge.:vik::vik:


----------



## loki73 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

moin

mein peinlichster wurf?

der ist bestimmt schon 6 jahre her. es war mitten im winter bei minus keine ahnung mehr grad aufm kutter silverland.
ich wollte unbedingt meine neue ruten-rollenkombi ausprobieren, die ich von meiner frau zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen hatte.
es war alles sehr mühselig, schweinekalt, wenig fische. endlich die ersehnte heiße phase mit ordenlich krummen ruten. 
in aller hast, schnell den dorsch ab, ausholen und?

der rollenbügel schlug zu, die rute rutschte mir durch meine klammen kalten finger in die tiefe der ostsee. #d

mein nachbar lies noch schnell den pilker ab um zu versuchen "sie" noch zu haken. leider vergebens.

der kapitän so charmant, macht eine durchsage, damit die am heck des kutters auch von meinem missgeschick erfahren. 

alle hatten somit was zu lachen, nur ich nicht. 

ich hab mir dann eine leihangel geholt, in der  darauf  folgenden drift,  konnte ich tagesgrößten dorsch landen.

ich fahre immer noch gerne mit der silverland wenn ich auf fehmarn bin, und der kapitän muss immer noch schmunzeln wenn er mich sieht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meine peinlichsten Würfen waren Köfimontage auf Fußgängerbrücke, Gufi auf Steganlage die leider mit einem Tor gesichert war der allerschlimmste war ein Spiro über eine Telefonkabel

mfg Flo


----------



## Fischer1991 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Jo leute, meiner war auch ein wurf :lol:

Bei meinem vorbereitungslehrgang zur prüfung hatten wir praxis auch. 
Natürlich auch auswerfen, nur, ich bin ein karpfenangler und kann mit so nem leichten gerät nur schlecht umgehen was ich damals hatte. Naja was solls hab ich mir gedacht, 25 gramm grundblei dran gehabt, werfen wir mal aus.
Hab ganz leicht ausgehohlt, und die rolle hört man nur noch sausen. 25 meter drausen aufm graß über nen apfelbaum, und das blei gleitete nach unten auf denn kopf meines lehrers der gerade die andre gruppe beim fliegenfischen gelehrt hat, auf der andren seite. :lol: auf und davon zum fisch ausnehmen. *gg*


----------



## nairolf (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Also bei mir war das so: 

ich war an einen Sommertag am Gewässer angeln und da hab ich meine  montage ausgeworfen(spirolino) und auf einmal ist nichts mehr an der angel.Ich hatte den knoten nicht richtig gemacht.
Danach machte ich mir einen Blinker dran und ratet waspassiert  ist? Er ist auch losgegeangen.
Da hatte ich 2 Würfe gemacht und 2 mal einen falschen knoten.Das war erstens peinlich und 2. auch ein bisschen witzig:q


----------



## nemles (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meinen letzten richtig peinlichen Wurf hatte ich im November letzten Jahres beim Kleinboot-Treffen vor Neustadt.

Die kleine Bootsarmada fährt geschlossen raus und beginnt sich auf dem Meer langsam zu verteilen. Motor abgestellt und Pilkrute klar gemacht.

Anschließend aus der Drehung den Pilker schräg über die Schulter raus gepfeffert.


Langsam umdrehen und gucken wo der einschlägt..... Und fast Herzinfarkt bekommen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ca. 60m von uns lag das Boot von Boardi Hornhechteutin mit Kumpel.  Und mein Geschirr hatte volle Trefferrichtung.|bigeyes
Flugs über die Schnurrolle gegriffen und abgebremst. So ein bis drei Meter vor dem anderen Boot ging die Montage dann ins Meer.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die beiden das eigentlich so recht mit bekommen hatten, in welcher Gefahr sie sich da gerade befanden.#t

Das wäre es ja noch gewesen, gleich beim ersten Wurf den Wal aus Eutin zu erlegen.:q:q:q

Ist aber zum Glück alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ohje da kommt mein 'Peinlichster' Wurf wida back in mein Gedächnis|uhoh:

Ich war vor 4 Jahren einmal mit meinem  Bruder am Kanal mit Mais ein Paar kleine Satzkarpfen fangen.Hat ja keiner was dagegen dar mein Bruder schon den Fischereischein hatte.

Wir teilten uns auf um eine Große Fläche abzusuchen.

Als ich dann mit meinem 40G Sargblei kraftvoll auswerfen wollte.erwischte ich leida den Hintern Vom Ordnungsbeamten der mich nach meinem Lappen kontrolieren wollte.

Der hatte einen Spaß |splat2:|muahah:


----------



## 123_Biss (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Tag,
mein peinlichstes Erlebnis war, als mein Freund und ich an einem
Forellensee angelten.
Es kam wie es kommen musste, er wollte wieder mal auswerfen
holte aus und zack die Bremse kreischte kurzzeitig.Ich drehte mich um und sah wie er es geschafft hatte dem neben uns angelten kollegen der gerade ein Fisch keschern wollte,genau in seine Lederjacke warf und er fast in den Teich gefallen wäre.|uhoh:
Naja schlimm war es nicht direkt nur nachher den Haken aus der Jacke zu bekommen!


----------



## Hefti (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Moinsen
Ist schon einige Jahre her. Ich wollte auswerfen und habe nicht bemerkt, dass der Haken unter dem Rand vom Schirm hing. 
Die Kraft, die ich in den Auswurf gesteckt habe entlud sich dann durch die Schnur an meinem Finger. Richtig schöne Schnittwunde. 
Aber der Mensch ist ja ein lernfähiges Wesen. Deshalb habe ich auch, nachdem ich diesen Vorgang noch zweimal wiederholt habe, den Schirm zur Seite gelegt und konnte in ruhe auswerfen.
Für mich war diese Erfahrung aber eher blutig als peinlich.

Ansonsten ist mir der Klassiker schon häufig genug passiert. Beim Auswerfen nicht bemerkt, dass sich der Schnurfangbügel wieder geschlossen hat und die Montage knallt direkt vor den Füssen im Wasser. Außer dem Köfi, der überfliegt den angestrebten Angelplatz natürlich und lockt als Anfütterungsmaterial außerhalb der Wurfreichweite.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Dart (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Einen meiner peinlichsten Würfe hab ich vor ein paar Jahren an den Poldern beim Jerken abgeliefert.
Ich hab damals, wie üblich, einen kleinen Polder in einem Dorf von der Straßenseite abgefischt.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite reihte sich ein Privatgrundstück an das nächste.
Auf einem Grundstück spielte eine ganz junge, süüüüße Katze, wohl gerade 2-3 Monate alt, die ganz aufgeregt meine Würfe verfolgte und immer wieselflink zu der Stelle rannte, die ich gerade anwarf, und sichtlich genervt war, das sie das Spielzeug, das kurz vor ihr ins Wasser fiel, nicht erreichen konnte. 
Es kam wie es Kommen musste, einen Moment unkonzentriert, und ich hatte etwas zu weit geworfen. Der Jerk hang in einem feinmaschigen Drahtgeflecht, mit dem der Hausbesitzer wohl seine Blumenbeete vor Vögeln oder Nager schützen wollte. Die kleene Katze hatte natürlich nix Besseres zu tun als schnurstracks zu dem Jerk zu rennen, und spielerisch immer wieder mit der Tatze auf den Köder einzudreschen. Herzinfarkt-Szenario, ich sah vor meinem geistigen Auge schon ein laut schreiendes Kätzchen am Drilling und eine aufgebrachte Dorfgemeinschaft, die mich am liebsten an den nächsten Baum hängt. Zu meinem Glück war auch das Tor zum Grundstück zugesperrt, und generell, so liberal auch unsere Nachbarn sind, es widerstrebt mir zutiefst, einfach ein Privatgrundstück zu betreten. Viel Zeit zum Überlegen blieb aber ohnehin nicht, also wacker über den Zaun gehechtet und blitzschnell den Köder geborgen. Wir drei, Köder, Katze und meinereiner haben zum Glück überlebt, aber das war schon ne schöne Schrecksekunde.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichster Wurf haben.Ein Weiher in etwa 20 auf 50 Meter.
Relative großer Twister mit relativ großem Jig-Kopf habe mit
meinem Twister über den Weiher geworfen ungefähr (also über das andere Ufer) 3 Meter zuviel.Voll ins Gestrüp.
Fazit
Vorlorener Twister + Schnur Verlust#q:r:r#q#q:r


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

3er Mepps einem Bootsfahrer direkt vor die Füße auf einem 34 M entfernten Steg ... der fand es echt lustig aber ich nicht, das ging total daneben, hatte den Seitenwind nicht einkalkuliert.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren einen nicht nur peinlichen sondern auch gefährlichen Wurf
gemacht.Dabei saß ich im Boot auf unserem Baggersee,nun ist es so das dort eine Hochspannungstrasse über den See führt.Gerade dort ist der Grund sehr strukturiert,
und somit eine der besten Raubfischstellen am See.Die Hochspannungsleitungen hängen
dort bis etwa 8-10m herunter,weshalb also nur flache Würfe möglich sind.Als ich wohl einen Moment etwas unkonzentriert,war warf ich den Effzett über eins der Kabel,wo er dann auf der anderen Seite etwa 1m runterbaumelte.Ohne lange zu überlegen machte
ich einen Ruck mit der Rute und der Blinker schlenzte wieder über das Kabel zurück und fiel ins Wasser.
Erst im nachhinein dachte ich darüber nach,dass dies auch Tödlich hätte sein können!
Mit der Geflochtenen und einer Kohlefaserrute in der Hand.Zumindest bei einer hohen
Luftfeuchtigkeit wäre ich vielleicht dort gegrillt worden.
Irgendwo der Lahn baumelt auch noch ein Wobbler von mir an einer Leitung,allerdings Telefon und das ist wohl nicht so gefährlich da die Isoliert sind.

Taxidermist


----------



## Hai2 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Den habe ich zwar nicht fabriziert aber immerhin war ich dabei ... Es ist jetzt schon ziemlich lange her aber das zu vergessen fällt doch schwer =). Wir waren am Forellensee und haben mit Paste gefischt, natürlich wenn man Kind ist dann wird aus einem rotierenden Baitteilchen ein großer, runder, in dem Fall weißer Klumpen. Naja neben uns stand ein Angler mit seiner Frau die milde gesagt keinen Bock aufs Angeln hatte. Das Anfangsgerät ist auch nicht das Beste und deshalb muss man ja richtig beschleunigen...die Trägheit der Masse griff maßgeblich ein und der leichte Seitenwind tat das übrige. Der grob geschätzt tischtennisballgroße Klumpen flog Madame in die Haare. Sah super aus mit so ein bisschen Glitter im Haar. Ich glaube sie hätte ihm den Kopf abgerissen wenn sie nicht die Vögel für ihre Inkontinenz verantwortlich gemacht hätte =). Diese Frau wird definitiv nie Zugang zum Angeln finden...


----------



## auborne (6. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ganz ganz ganz früher auf eine alte eisenbahn brücke


----------



## catcher16 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

hab mal früher bei einem Jugendfischertreffen mit mindestens 20 Leuten um mich rum mein glück beim spinfischen mit Blinker versucht. Mein kumpel hat hinter mir zwei mit Klebeband zusammengeklepte Rutenständer in seiner Tasche liegen.
Ich zie voll aus Rutenständer genau im Klebeband gehakt. Landeten einige Meter vor mir im Wasser.
Wie dann alle gekuckt haben|jump: und ich


----------



## sven_p (7. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab früher  bei einem meiner ersten Kutterangeln einen Unterhandwurf versucht. Da flitze nicht nur der Pilker ins wasser, sondern die Rute gleich mit hinterher, die hatte ich nämlich losgelassen:vik:

Aber naja, auf dem Kutter kannte mich zum Glück keiner:q


----------



## Zanderlui (7. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

beim werfen mitm spinner rum gealbert und da war der spinner im ohr.....sehr unangenehm sag ich euch wenn man den wieder raus macht knirscht das so komisch!!!!weil zum arzt geht man ja nich man ist ja hart und mitbekommen soll es ja auch keiner :vik:


----------



## ZanderKai (7. April 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

wir waren Nachtangeln und es war kalt und seeeehr Nebelig...wir  haben die Ruten ausgeworfen und uns hingelegt...haben leider die ganze Nacht keinen biss bekommen am nächsten morgen wollten wir die Ruten reinholen und da ist uns aufgefallen das wir auf ne Insel geworfen hatten#q:vik:


----------



## fisherb00n (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Tach erstmal...als neuer hier muss ich meinen Senf auch beitun

Als kleiner Anfänger am Forellenpuff: Ein sauberer Auswurf, tönte  es von nebenan während ich noch den Köder aus dem Baum rupfte...Klatsch...hehe abgerissen sagte der alte, wer's nich kann soll's lassen...
Einkurbeln, neu montieren dachte ich und holte bei diesem Wurf ne 2kg Lachsforelle raus...ich wusste bis dato nicht wie blöd manche Leute gucken können

Fliegenfischen für Anfänger...mein Bruder und ich stehen in der Ruhr -Rute zurück und vor...werfen is ja doch nich so schwer...und zurück...das war zu flach, das dachte sich auch der Döbel und biss zu...tja Angel über der Schulter, Fisch hinter dem Rücken am ziehen und Bruder herzlich am Lachen...
den Döbel hatte ich leider nicht gekriegt#c


----------



## heidelberger*** (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich wollte mal einen Köderfisch in der Mitte des See`s versenken ....ausgeholt...... ausgeworfen....ein
Schrei ..... und schon hatte ich eine Möwe am Haken

Das ar ein Gekreische|peinlich


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Das Spitzenteil der Rute der Rute meines Vaters nicht fest genug eingesteckt und beim nächsten Wurf mit in den Fjord geschmissen.
Konnte es aber wieder einkurbeln und es hat niemand gesehen. 

Am Forellenpuff mein ganzes Sbirolino-Gedöns über den See befördert, Knoten gerissen.

Wenn Leute zugucken vergesse ich immer noch manchmal den Bügel vor dem Werfen aufzumachen, das ist auch manchmal recht peinlich.


----------



## Sargblei (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab vor ca. 15 Jahren mal beim Auswerfen einen Spinner im Hinterteil meines Dackels bis zum Anschlag versenkt.(Gott hab ihn gnädig ).
Sie stand beim Auswerfen hinter mir,ich hatte sie nicht geshen , und ich hab volles Programm durchgezogen.|bigeyes
Danach war Angeln beendet und ab zum Tierarzt .... Spinner entfernen.... |rolleyes


----------



## DogTag (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Am Forellenpuff mein ganzes Sbirolino-Gedöns über den See befördert, Knoten gerissen.
> 
> Wenn Leute zugucken vergesse ich immer noch manchmal den Bügel vor dem Werfen aufzumachen, das ist auch manchmal recht peinlich.


 
Da könnte ich mir nen ganzen Tag mir versüßen und den SuperPuffForellenKönige dabei zuschauen, wie sie extrem cool fast mit Flick Flack und Unterhandwurf den Köder platzieren möchten und dabei den Rollenbügel nicht umlegen. Einfach HERRLICH

Ich denke mal das liegt daran, dass sie viel zu beschäftigt mit dem Schauen sind, ob ihnen auch ja jeder zuschaut 

Mein peinlichster Wurf ist noch gar nicht soooo lange her. Ich war mit meiner Frau am See auf Karpfen und wollte meine Schnur erstmal schön weit rausdonnern und dann wieder fein sauber aufspulen. Also 85g Festbleimontage ohne Boilie, schön mit den Füßen im Boden eingegraben und die Rute aber mal sowas von durchgezogen. Ist halt nur dumm, wenn man oben am Spitzenring die Schnur ein- oder paarmal umwickelt hat!

Gibt einen mords Knall und die Rute ist ein Puzzle


----------



## goldfisch (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Habe im Forellenpuff beim ersten mal mit Spiro ordentlich durchgezogen und das Teil über den ganzen Teich meinem Gegenüber einen halben Meter vor die Füße auf Land geschmissen.|bigeyes


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

In ne Stromleitung


----------



## Grundblei (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Absolutes Highlight vor ein paar Jahren am Rhein.
Vor uns Ankert irgendso ein Frachter.
Eine halbe Stunde später ballert mein Onkel ein größeres Rotauge mit 100gr Blei mit karacho Richtung Bullauge am Rumpf des Schiffes. Das Bullauge war geöffnet und davor stand jemand im Schiff und rasierte sich.
Ich hab noch nie ein Blei so geradlinig auf etwas bei einem Wurf zu schissen sehen wie da.
Gott sei dank hatte mein Onkel noch schnell den Bügel zu gemacht und die Montage sauste nen halben Meter vor dem Schiff ins Wasser.
Ich bin bis heute überzeugt, dass wenn er nicht schnell den Bügel umgeklappt hätte, der gute Mann im Schiff bleibende Schäden davon getragen hätte...


----------



## naturkoeder (5. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichster Wurf war auf einer Jugendangelfahrt...
Stadt einem Fisch hatte ich einen Spanier an der Angel der hinter mir stand... Zum glück war er mein freund:g- aber der haken saß tief in seiner nase...
da er schon bis zum wiederhaken saß, beschlossen wir ihn durchzustechen:c... 

kein piercing gibts billiger#6


----------



## nairolf (6. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Als ich letzetns mit meinem FReund im Angelpuff war.. stand hinter uns ein Junge mit der Fliegenrute.Er hatte sich niue umgeschaut ob jemand hinter ihm stand also bin ich liebr da weg gegangen un d hab mir dann schon gedacht das mein Freund gleich Aua rufen würde.
Und wie ist es ausgegangen...
mit einer Fliege im Rücken.
Ich sag euch der war sauer.
Ich denke das war sehr peinlich für den Jungen.


----------



## Klinke (19. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Flotter Otter schrieb:


> Hallo Leude
> bei mir war des so gewesen ich hab ausgeschmissen und dann hab ich nen Hänger gehabt und da Habe ich mit meiner Stange soooooo gezert und rumgefuchtelt das des Teil in nen Busch gegeangen ist. Da hab ich ganz doll angestrengt meine Stange wieder hoch zu kreigen , aber dann is irgendwas gerissen!!!




das is zwar uralt, aber ich fand das so genial....
mit der stange rumgefuchtelt bis das teil in den busch gegangen ist und ganz doll angestrengt um die stange wieder hoch zu kriegen und gerissen ist auch noch was... 

wie war das mit den boardferkeln?


----------



## Der Fischmann (19. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich Hab vor ein paar Monaten Versuch möglichst weit raus zu werfen und genau wo ich hingeworfen hab, gab es ein lauten klatsch also dachte ich super da ist ja ein Monster Fisch  also legte ich meine Rute entspannt zurück doch da musst ich bemerken das nur eine habe Rute da ist.

  Ich hatte das 2-Stück mit der Montage rausgeworfen man hab ich mich schief Gelacht und meine mit Angler auch^^.


----------



## Sargblei (19. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab vorgestern Abend meinen Lieblingswobbler an der Kanalbrücke zerschmettert ...... zu hoch abgefeuert.... |rolleyes


----------



## bobbl (19. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei mir das übliche: Viele "überwassermontagen" asugelegt und Passanten am andren Ufer beschossen
Bis jetzt gab es weder Tote noch Verletzte


----------



## Freddy007 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

habe meinen vater beim auswerfen die mützte vom kopf gehauen


----------



## Path (21. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ja es war vor mitlerweile fast 6 jahren als ich vor schmertzen aufschrie ich ahtte einen 2 blinker an zu langer schnur geworfen und er hakte mich am rücken


----------



## jannisO (21. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

es liegt schon einige jahre zurück und es war auch nicht direkt ein wurf aber die sache sah so aus. abends bestückte ich 2 ruten mit knicklichposen an einem see und wollte so auf zander angeln. irgend wann wurde ich müde und dachte mir das ich mich etwas hin legen könnte. aus dem kurzen nickerchen wurden dann doch einige stunden und als ich wach wurde war es hell und etwa 10 uhr. als ich aufstand ging ich gleich zu den ruten um diese zu kontrollieren. eine pose jedoch konnt ich nicht ausfindig machen. nach dem ich einige meter schnur eingehollt hatte fing ich an zu zweifeln und dachte: mensch so viel haste doch garnicht getrunken. der grund für dieses zweifeln lag darin das die schnur auf einmal aus dem wasser ging, über einen baum und etwa 30 meter land einwärts lag die montage. da einige meter neben mir auch welche angelten tat ich erst mal als ob nichts war denn es war mir mehr als peinlich.
meiner meinung nach war es eine möve welche sich die pose schnapte und mir einen streich spielen wollte aber 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



jannisO schrieb:


> der grund für dieses zweifeln lag darin das die schnur auf einmal aus dem wasser ging, über einen baum und etwa 30 meter land einwärts lag die montage. *da einige meter neben mir auch welche angelten* tat ich erst mal als ob nichts war denn es war mir mehr als peinlich.
> meiner meinung nach war es eine möve welche sich die pose schnapte und mir einen streich spielen wollte aber 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht



:q LOL


Du, ich glaube ja eher das waren deine Nachbarn!


----------



## Jaws (22. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

rute in der hand, rolle im wasser!


----------



## jannisO (22. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> :q LOL
> 
> 
> Du, ich glaube ja eher das waren deine Nachbarn!


 

Lach du nur, es war echt mehr als peinlich. 
Still und heimlich hatte ich alles gekapt so das es keiner merkte:q:q:q:q


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

naja mein peinlichster wurf ist 2 Jahre her... ich zum Spinnangeln mit der Nagelneuen 100 euro spinnrute an see gefahren.. erster wurf... neuen gufi dran... so ich werfe aus huch... die rute ist ja um die hälfte kürzer... da ist das 2. rutenteil mit meinem gufi ins wasser geflogen.. xD das gellächter bei den anderen anglern war dann auch dementsprechend groß ^^


----------



## Colophonius (23. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hi

Mein peinlichster Wurf.. Gute Frage, es gab schon viele "Pannen". ICh glaube am ärgerlichsten war folgendes:
ICh war an einem eher schmalen Stück eines Sees Barsche ärgern. Diese standen gegenüber beim Schilf, und ich hatte schon mehrere gefangen (jeder Wurf passte perfekt). Nun kamen ein paar andere Angler und ich wollte denen zeign, dass man gaaanz leicht da hin werfen kann. Wurf, es raschelt -> Köder hängt gegenüber im Schilf #q
Am gleichen See folgendes: Es gibt dort eine Autobrücke mit 2 Straßen, zwischen denen ein Freiraum von ca. 1-2 Meter ist, dazwischen sind Verbindungsstücke mit Geländer. Ich stehe unter der Brücke, werfe: Der Köder fliegt zwischen dem Abstand durch, über ein Geländer, an der anderen Seite runter und fällt ins Wasser. Kumpel die Rute in die Hand gedrückt, auf  die Brücke geklettert, Köder von Hand "befreit". Das beste: 3 Würfe später das gleiche |rolleyes.

Folgendes ist meinem Bruder passiert: Angeln bei einer Mole, er wirft aus und "klatsch" sein Blinker landet hinter (!!!!) ihm mit Wucht an der Steinpackung. Ich weiß immernoch nicht wie er damals (mehrere) Rückwärtswürfe geschafft hat |uhoh:
Auch peinlich, aber kein Wurf: Wir waren am Forellenpuff, er hatte auf Grund geanelt und einen Biss (direkt m anfang). Beim einkurbeln ging immer wieder die Bremse los, der Betreiber schaute zu und dacht sogar an einen Waller der da dran ist. Das Ergebniss: Ein kaum handlanges Rotauge, eine Bremseinstellung, die schon beim Gewicht des Bleies Schnur gab #q


----------



## Dragon187 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Erst letztens habe ich mit einem großen Blinker in der Abenddämmerung geangelt. Mit Erfolg.
Schnell hektisch nochmal an die Stelle geworfen, wo der Hecht gebissen hatte, und Schwups, war ein abruptes 'abbrechen' des Wurfes in der Luft zu spüren.
Grund war einer der vielen Fledermäuse die übers Wasser flogen  Der Blinker hatte eine frontal getroffen.
Das Arme Ding war sofort tot....


----------



## Blinker Mann (24. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

moin:q

Ich habe mal neben einer Brücke geangelt,werfe meinen Spinner ein paar Meter vor die Brücke,in diesem Moment kommt eine Ente unter der Bücke weggeflogen|kopfkrat,suchte dort wohl Futter.
Das war vielleicht ein Drill mit der Ente in der Luft|bigeyes,und dann absturz,Ente hat sich in der gflochtenen Schnurr verfangen,hat aber überlebt.#6

Gruß


----------



## Gottfried01 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Tach,

ich habe mir mal eingebildet das Fliegenfischen zu versuchen und bin mit einem Freund zum örtlichen Segelflieger Flugplatz gefahren um das werfen zu üben. Die ersten paar Würfe waren ja soweit in Ordnung, bis ich mir die Sch*** Fliege ins Ohr geballert habe und mich mein Spezi ordnungsgemäß abgehängt hat.
Nicht nur dass es schon mehr wie behämmert ausgesehen hat das zwei Fliegenfischer mitten auf einer Wiese stehen und versuchen in einen Autoreifen zu treffen, nein, der eine fängt sich selbst und der andere hängt ihn mit der Zange ab.

Ich glaube doofer gehts nimmer....geh auch nicht Fliegenfischen...viel zu gefährlich!!!!

Gruß Gottfried!:g


----------



## hecht-barsch (26. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein peinlichster Wurf?

der Angelplatz an dem See war eigentlich super, rechts war entlang des Ufers Schilf
also der ideale Platz für Hechte. Nur ein Baum der seine Äste in der Wurfbahn hatte, störte (nicht nur mich) wie einige Blinker und Gummifische daran zeigten. Aber es war zu verführerrisch und ich warf meinen Blinker, Sch...ade wieder mit der geflochtenen über den Ast, also einholen bis zum Ast.... aber woher kam der Widerstand, ein Hecht hatte gebissen den ich nur bis unter den Ast drillen konnte (der Ast federte die Schläge aus). Und was jetzt, die Entfernung vom Standplatz war ca. 5-6m, also Klamotten runter zum Kescher geschwommen, den Hecht eingewickelt, zurück zur Angel Bremse auf, zurück ins Wasser mit Hecht und Kescher an Land, 50cm Fisch abgehakt und da ich den Ast jetzt in der Schlinge hatte hab ich ihn abgerissen und somit 2 Blinker und 2 Gummifische erhalten.
zum Glück war niemand in Sichtweite- und noch besser es war Sommer 18.08.2008


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (26. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Denn lustigsten Wurf hat mal ein Freund von mir gemacht dem ich gerade das Anglen beibringe. Sein erster Auswurf mit einem Spinner war statt geradeaus ins Wasser irgendwie nach hinten auf den Gehweg. Wo gerade zwei Nonnen lang gingen und dennen der Spinner vor die Füße fiehl und ich zu ihm sagte: "eh Thorsten die darf man nicht angeln - Pinguine stehen hier in Deutschland unter Naturschutz" :q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

einer bei uns vom campingplatz hatte mal nen geilen wurf...

der hat ausgeworfen (brandung) und man sah eine möwe fliegen, die auf einmal ganz plötzlich abstürzte. das arme tier konnten wir zum glück ohne schaden (von uneren fingern mal abgesehen) aus der shcnur befreien


----------



## Angler-NRW (26. August 2008)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Vor Jahren im Urlaub an der Ostsee in der Nähe von Eckernförde. Mein erster Versuch eine Mefo zu erblinkern. Erster Wurf: Ausgeholt, Blinker hinten an nem Felsen verhakt, nicht gemerkt und volle Kanone durchgezogen ---> Rutenbruch. War echt peinlich und dei anderen  Angler schauten nur blöd. War zum Glück nur ne Moritz-Hausmarke-Rute.


----------



## Silberbrot (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab mal beim werfen nes blinkers ihn sich in meiner hose verfangen lassen und bin beim wurf hingefallen XD |supergri


----------



## laverda (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

3 Ereignisse aus 35 Jahren nicht ganz unfallfreier Angelpraxis

Das 1. war eigentlich vor dem Wurf: 
Ich hol beim Feederangeln aus, es gibt einen Ruck in der Rute und ich befinde mich auf einmal um 180 Grad herumgerissen mitten im Drill mit einem kapitalen "Deutsch Drahthaar", der ein Karnickel das Ufer entlang hetzte. Um das abgerissene Vorfach und den sauber im Nacken sitzenden Haken musste sich dann der Tierarzt kümmern. 

Ein anderes Mal: 
Auswurf mit kleinem Köfi, der nicht im Wasser sondern im Gefieder einer vorbeifliegenden Möwe landet. Zuerst habe ich das gar nicht realisiert und bevor ich den Bügel herumlegen konnte, hatte die rasant schon eine ganze Menge Schnur genommen. Wenn Fische bei Drill und Landung derartige Geräusche von sich geben würden, hätte ich beim Angeln Gehörschutz oder die Stöpsel eines laufenden MP3 Players in den Gehörgängen. Die Möwe musste ein paar Federn lassen, nach Abzwacken der Hakenspitze ließ sich der Haken ohne größeren Schaden entfernen. Ich war nur heilfroh, bei diesem Fang nicht alleine unterwegs zu sein. Selbst vier Hände schienen immer ein bis zwei zu wenig zu sein.

Beim 3. Ereignis hatte ich ganz gegen meine Gewohnheit meinen Lederhut abgesetzt. Der Rollenbügel klappte beim Wurf zurück, das Grundblei schoss mit einem Affenzahn zurück, ich drehe geistesgegenwärtig den Kopf zur Seite aber die 40 gr Kugel trifft mit einem fürchterlich lauten "WACK" leicht seitlich mit voller Wucht meinen Hinterkopf und verursacht dabei ein sauberes Loch in der Kopfhaut. Nach etwa einer halben Packung Papiertaschentüchern war das ganze wieder unter Kontrolle, die Hutkrempe mit untergeschobenem Taschentuch reichte dann als Druckverband und ich konnte weiter den Barben nachstellen.


----------



## Carphunter' (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

habs gestern nachmittag wieder suuuuper hinbekommen:q:q:q

war ne runde spinnangeln in dessau am muldewehr(denke das sagt euch nich grad viel)
aufjedenfall isses n wehr mit ner betonfläche rechts und links.
ich stand halt auf solch einer fläche und machte einen wurf nacheinander.
plötzlich merkte ich einen heftigen wiederstand hinter mit als ich gerade auswerfen wollte, und kurz danach hörte ich auch schon ein lautes schreien.

ein kumpel von mir hat sich versucht von hinten anzuschleichen doch beim auswurf verhakte sich mein, nich allzu kleiner blinker mit schaaaaarfen drilling genau in seinem schritt:vik:

vorallem muss man sagen, war gut gehakt|uhoh:


----------



## udoopn (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren nachtangeln. Der Angelplatz war ziemlich mit Bäumen zugewachsen, also konnte ich nicht über Kopf werfen und musste durch Schwingen den mit Maden beköderten Haken auswerfen.
Als ich dann Auswurf wunderte ich mich, dass die Montage nicht ins Wasser fällt, sondern noch immer in der Luft war. Den Baum über mir konnte ich nicht getroffen haben, denn den hatte ich kunstvoll unterworfen. 
Als ich dann langsam die in der Luft schwebende Montage einholte, merke ich leichten Widerstand und sah dann völlig entsetzt eine kleine FLEDERMAUS am Haken fliegen. 
Das muss man sich erstmal vorstellen. |kopfkrat

Bei näherer Betrachtung sah ich das der Haken in ihrem Maul steckte. Hatte die doch tatsächlich meinen Haken mit einem leckeren Insekt verwechselt. #t
Leider steckte der Haken so tief, das ich mir nicht traute ihn zu lösen. Säugetiere empfinden ja sicherlich starke Schmerzen. Also Schnitt ich die Schnur einfach möglichst kurz hinter dem Haken ab. Hoffe das sie es überlebt hat. ;+


----------



## schadstoff (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein Peinlichster Wurf ist auch noch nicht solange her....

Mein Kumpel warf schon das 3te mal aus und musste jedesmal feststellen das sich seine Montage vertüddelt hat.

Als ich fertig Montiert hatte sagte ich so ganz Grosskotzig zu ihm "Jetzt zeigt die mal der Montagengott wie man das macht" 
werfe aus und sie fliegt und fliegt und fliieeeeeeegt und fliegt auf nimmerwiedersehen ins Wasser.

Ich so ganz Trocken "scheiss vorführeffekt" und der hat sich bepisst bis zum geht nicht mehr. !!!

Aber mein Alter Herr war auch mal nicht übel, ich war noch recht klein und er wollte mir zeigen wie man einen Überkopfwurf macht da ich bis dahin nur seitlich ausgeworfen habe.
Und er setzt an wirft aus und Zack steckte der Haken im Nacken.

Ich war die nächsten Jahre Geheilt vom Überkopfwurf


----------



## flexxxone (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



udoopn schrieb:


> ...und sah dann völlig entsetzt eine kleine FLEDERMAUS...



hatte ich letztens auch erst...
allerdings hat meine sich an der Schnur festgehalten.

Die hat sich auch vom Schein der Kopflampe nicht beirren lassen |kopfkrat... erst als ich sie versuchte abzuschütteln, hat sie angefangen zu meckern und ist dann doch losgeflattert |rolleyes

war nett anzuschauen dieses kleine Ding...

ansonsten hatte ich diverse peinliche Würfe |rotwerden ...

aber die blödesten waren die, wo ich zuerst 'ne halbe Stunde die Perückenknoten gelöst habe um dann beim Auswerfen 'nen Abriß zu haben #q oder 'nen neuen Knoten fabriziert habe:c

an manchen Tagen brauch ich mehr Zeit für die Perücken als für's Angeln selbst #c

gruß
flexxx


----------



## Hansdampf82 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein Kumpel und ich waren vor ein paar Wochen am See - Karpfenangeln. 
Habe noch eine geraucht und schaue so meinem Kumpel seine Montage an. Aha, Boilie am Haar, Anti - Tangle Vorfach, ein rießen PVA -Sack mit Boilies dran.... 
So weit so gut :q

Bis er zu mir sagte, ich sollte zurücktreten, er würde jetzt ausholen. Ok, 2 Schritte zur Seite.

Er mit einem rießen Überkopfwurf raus mit dem Ganzen. Leider klappte das ganze nicht so wie er sich das gedacht hat und das Ganze landete 2 Meter vor ihm im Wasser.

Er schnell wie der Wind, raus mit dem Ganzen bevor sich der PVA-Sack auflöst. Gesagt, getan. 
Beim erneuten Auswerfen, klappte dann der Bügel zu und genau über ihm ging der PVA Sack mit den ganzen Boilies auf. 

Ich habe mich echt bepisst vor Lachen, als die ganzen Boilies auf ihn regneten :q


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Peinliche Würfe hatte ich schon einige,besonders mit der Multi!
Allerdings im letzten Jahr einen besonders peinlichen,da saß ich mit meinem 15 Jährigen
Angellehrling im Boot und beide schwangen wir fleißig die Spinruten,dabei kamen mir
seine Wobbler doch das eine oder andere mal etwas zu nahe.
Also hielt ich ihm groß und breit einen Vortrag über die Gefahr dabei und sagte ihm noch,
dass es mich auch sehr beunruhigte,dauernd zu beobachten,ob er mich nun mit
einem Drilling erwischt oder nicht!
Kurzum,drei Würfe später erwischte *ich* ihn am Sweatshirt und fetzte sogar ein Stück
raus,glücklicherweise ohne ihn am Körper zu haken.Ein kleiner Kratzer war alles was
zu sehen war.Er war nur am grinsen und mir war es wirklich sehr peinlich,vor allem
nach meinem Vortrag einige Minuten zuvor.Mir blieb nichts übrig,als mich vielmals zu
entschuldigen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dimon_93_angler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

einmal habe ich direckt unter einer autobahnbrücke gefischt
ich habe mein gufi ausgeworfen und der fing voll an in die autobahn zu fliegen...
als ich das sah bremste ich sofort die schnur mit dem finger und der gufi blieb tatsächlich am rand der brücke an dem geländer hängen 

PUUhhh Glück gehabt


----------



## crazyFish (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bevor du da noch mal hingehst solltest du die Versicherungen deines alten Herren noch einmal durch schauen


----------



## olafjans (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

War zwar nicht mein Wurf, aber:

Als ich neulichst Angeln war, hab ich bemerkt, dass die Bäume wie an Ostern, allerdings statt Eiern mit sämtlichen Angelzubehör geschmückt waren, bis in 5, 6 m Höhe, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite genauso. nun muss man wissen, der Kanal war an dieser Stelle keine 10m breit, unmöglich in 5 - 6 m Höhe in den Baum zu werfen. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat aber der mumifizierte Köfi, der samt Posenmontage in eben dieser Höhe genau über mir hing. 

A pros pos Vogel abgeschossen:

Beim Heringsangeln vor ein paar Jahren sah ich, wie 5-6 Angler eine ziemlich grosse Möwe randrillten, die in einem Heringspaternoster eingewickelt war. Auf die Frage, wie das passier war, sagte einer, die ist beim Auswerfen angeschossen worden, natürlich versehentlich.

Und noch einen:

Ein Kollege von mir ist selbiges mit einem Blinker und einer Ente passiert, die gerade zur Landung ansetzte, als der Blinker aufkam. Zu allem überfluss ist der Ruderer, von dem mein Kollege spekuliert hat, dass seine Schnur schon abgesunken sei, wenn der vorbeiommt, natürlich auch noch in die Schnur rein, so dass mein Kollege auf einen Schlag eine Ente und einen Ruderer( der sich tierisch aufregte) an der Angel hatte. Naja, beide wurden Erfolgreich und unverletzt befreit und Leben glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Moin,

alsoo mein peinlichster wurf war beim blinkern habe eine schönen schweren dran gehabt....wollte unbedingt ganz weit rauswerfen das tat ich dann auich mit VOLLER wucht nur dummerweiße hat sich der bügel vorher geschlossen und durch diese heftige wucht zerbrach letzendlich die rute meine kollegen haben sich sowas von ein abgelacht:q

gruß markus


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer gibts einen überhängenden Busch, an den man normal nicht drankommt, und an dem hing eines Tages ein Piketime-Jerk. Da der sehr nah am Ufer hing hab ich mir Chancen ausgerechnet den mit einem Wurf zu haken und heranzuziehen. Und natürlich hab ich meinen Xrap dann ebenfalls im Baum versenkt|uhoh: Damit war ich nicht der einzige, denn seitdem hängt beinahe jedesmal, wenn ich wieder zu dieser Stelle komme, ein neuer Köder mehr im Baum:q


----------



## Mr Fangnix (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

also mein absolut peinlichster Wurf war mal an einem kleinen See.
ich schön mit meinem mittelgroßen Blinker geangelt  schön weit richtung Unterwassergeäst und genau den großen Ast getroffen der aus dem Wasser schaute und damals ja noch keine ahnung von Hängerlösen gehabt  einfach mal an der Rute gezerrt wie ein blöder  ... naja den Blinker hab ich zurück bekommen der ist mit mordsmäßigem karacho in meine richtung geschnipst und mir voll in den Schritt |supergri... das ganze dürfte jetzt so um die 5 Jahre her sein^^ Das blödeste war dass sich um mich auch noch ne kleine menschenmenge versammelt hatte und ich mir solche sprüche anhören durfte wie : na da muss man noch ein bisschen üben ,oder werfen müsste man können|krach: ... peinlich peinlich


----------



## delsol (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war bei mir am See mit nem Freund und wollte ein paar Rotaugen stippen. Mann musste gut unter einen Bush werfen um schnell Erfolg zu haben, naja es hat auch nicht lange gedauert und die Pose hing im Ast Durch das ziehen und Rucken löste sich die Pose schlagartig und flog in unsere Richtung. Durch den dünnen Metalstarb am Unerenteil der Pose konnte die sich dann wunderbar durch den Fuß meines Freundes bohren:q aber steckte nur knapp 1cm tief aber seid dem zieht er keine Sandalen mehr beim Angeln an


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



delsol schrieb:


> Ich war bei mir am See mit nem Freund und wollte ein paar Rotaugen stippen. Mann musste gut unter einen Bush werfen um schnell Erfolg zu haben, naja es hat auch nicht lange gedauert und die Pose hing im Ast Durch das ziehen und Rucken löste sich die Pose schlagartig und flog in unsere Richtung. Durch den dünnen Metalstarb am Unerenteil der Pose konnte die sich dann wunderbar durch den Fuß meines Freundes bohren:q aber steckte nur knapp 1cm tief aber seid dem zieht er keine Sandalen mehr beim Angeln an


 
fies|supergri


----------



## eric_d. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich hatte noch nicht viele peinliche Auswürfe aber einmal habe ich vergessen den Bügel umzuklappen.Haben ziemlich viele Angler mitbekommen.


----------



## BigGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



eric_d. schrieb:


> einmal habe ich vergessen den Bügel umzuklappen.


 
Das ist doch jedem schon mal passiert, oder?#h


----------



## DerAngler93 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Das ist doch jedem schon mal passiert, oder?#h



stimmt ^^ Aber bei mir hat das noch keiner mitbekomen ausser als ich meine ersten Würde gemacht habe war also nicht ganz so schlimm :m

mein peinlichster Wurd bzw Würfe waren vor kurzen an einem Teich mit dem Verein. Der Teich ist ziemlich klein und ich hatte geblinkert. Da ich mit dem ungewohnten Gewicht noch nicht so klarkam, habe ich dann ersteinmal über eine andere Schnur geworfen und wie es so sein musste haben sich die Schnüre verhedert. Das wäre ja alles nicht so schlimm wenn mir das nicht 3mal hintereinander passiert wäre und das noch immer beim gleichen Angler|bigeyes War ziemlioch peinlich und er war verständlicherweise ziemlich sauer. Seit dem passe ich beim blinkern immer sehr auf


----------



## fisherb00n (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Das schon, aber mir ist dabei noch die Pickerspitze rausgeflogen und hätte fast meinen Koppelpartner gepfählt...nicht mal ne Handbreite an ihm vorbei...er wär vor Schreck fast noch mit Kiepe in die Ruhr geflogen...wir haben trotzdem gewonnen:vik::vik:


----------



## atze83 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

nicht mein absolut peinlichster wurf, aber er gehört dazu:
bei meinem heutigen angel"date"(siehe anderer trööt) wollte die mich begleitende junge frau wissen, wie man den so ne angel auswirft-gesagt getan, alles gezeigt und sie durfte- gut, sie hat mit dem zweiten eine perücke zum vorzeigen geschafft und knapp 30 meter geflochtene mussten weg, aber da kann ich ja nicht böse sein...aber warum ich idiot danach tatsächlich meinen pullover fangen muss und mich in brusthöhe selber haken, das begreife ich nicht!!! da schleicht man tagelang durchs unterholz, wirft unterhand unter die tiefsten äste, aber kaum schaut mal jemand zu...*ZACK!*
:vik:


----------



## angler>hagen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Em Brückenwurf  Unterhandwurf auf Distanz    -> Köder und Montage lag auf der Brücke , Autos führen drüber ich kurbelte ein ...
Nix passiert doch die Monateg blieb hingen .. im Gulli  jaaaa im Gulli  !!

Ich die Brücke hoch .. mit Rute in voller Anglerklufft und stand vorm gulli und bewunderte diesen der meine Montage verschlang !
 Tja die Autofahrer guckten doof !!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meinen peinlichste Wurf hatte ich wohl beim Angeln im Hafen von Cuxhaven.
Ich wollte mit einer geliehenen 4,20m Brandungsrute, ne Wattwurmmontage, mit nem über 200gr. schweren Sargblei, raus aufs Meer werfen.
Hätte auch fast geklappt, aber die Spitze brach im Wurf, die Angelrute klappte regelrecht um und die Montage flog mit dem Blei ab, um dann an Deck eines Ausflugdampfers einzuschlagen.
Zum Glück hatte ich keinen Passagier getroffen, aber geflucht hatte man mächtig und ich zog es vor die Fliege zu machen, um woanders weiter zu angeln.


----------



## Stroke_of_fate (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ch hab mal nen nagelneuen blinker aufs vorfach gemacht und ausgeworfen....
beim einholenkam mir der schon so leicht vor und ich dachte erst das wär so beabsichtigt.
als ich dann ganz eingeholt hatte hab ich gesehn, dass ich vergessen hab den wirbel zuzumachen!:vik:


----------



## Harbour (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Habs geschafft mit einem Wobbler 3 Hänger in einem durch zu haben + anschließendem Tauchschaufelbruch 
Hänger 1 im Wasser
Hänger 2 nach anschließendem Ziehen im baum und
Hänger 3 im benachbarten Busch...
Sachen gibts


----------



## skally (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meiner war als ich in Jevenstedt am Forellensee den fischen nachstellen wollte mit einem SBirolino. Beim Wurf war der Rollenbügel irgendwie wieder zugeschnappt. Als ich dann die schnur beim Wurf losließ machte es einmal PÄNG und die Schnur war gerissen. Und der Sbiro flog und flog und flog auf die andere Seite des See auf die Grundangel eines mitangler. Sie wurde runtergehauen von ihrer halterung und der elektronische bissanzeiger machte *PIEP*.
Der mitangler ist mit Windeseile zur Rute hat den Anhieb gesetzt und dann ziemlich blöd geguckt als er beim einkurbeln den sbiro neben sich liegen hatte.


----------



## Mausepaul77 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich hab ne Ente im Flug getroffen, mit nem Grundblei. ....Kam dann beides zusammen runter, grins!


----------



## Borg (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Peinlichster Wurf bisher war am Freitag :g.....Neue Wurftechnik gezeigt bekommen, ausprobiert und direkt nen Spinner mit etwa 15 Meter Schnur im Geäst ca. 8-10 Meter über mir versenkt |bigeyes:vik:....Fragt mich net, wie es passieren konnte, aber hauptsache Alle am See hatten ihren Spass! :m

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## zarvina (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ich hab mir mal selbst die haube vom kopf mit dem blink gezogen. 
was noch sehr peinlich war, als ich dachte ich hab einen dicken fetten fisch an der angel und dann wars der spinner von meinem freund .. ich "ich hab einen, ich hab einen!!!" er: "ja, ich weiss, du hast einen!". 
ansonsten das eher unlustige: vorderteil der angel mitgeworfen, tuete mit dem koeder mitgerissen, und auch mal ins wasser gefallen. bin eher tollpatschig ;-) aber mein freund hats wenigstens lustig


----------



## fabian1306 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

einmal als ich noch ganz klein war habe ich mit einer spinnrute geworfen under der wobbler ging weit nach hinten ka wie ich das gemacht hatte 


ein anderes mal war mein bügel nicht richtig auf beim werfen  schulg mit einem 50 gramm blei voll ins wasser und ich hatte ein fisch perfekt betäubt (15cm rotauge)

einmal bin ich nach regen auf rutschiegem untergrund ins wasser gerutsch zum glüch nur mit den füßen war sehr schwer rauszukommen war sehr glatt


----------



## DerAngler93 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



fabian1306 schrieb:


> ein anderes mal war mein bügel nicht richtig auf beim werfen  schulg mit einem 50 gramm blei voll ins wasser und ich hatte ein fisch perfekt betäubt (15cm rotauge)



*ggg* Na so angelt man Heutzutage :q


----------



## fabian1306 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> *ggg* Na so angelt man Heutzutage :q




es ist die beste art so hat der fisch 0 stress vorm tot


----------



## Franky (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Gilt auch andersrum? Ich hatte einen vermeintlich existenten Schnurbogen beim Biss "herauspeitschen" wollen und konnte die Pose samt unten anhängener Grundel locker mit links fangen.... :g#t


----------



## BigGamer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Franky schrieb:


> Gilt auch andersrum? Ich hatte einen vermeintlich existenten Schnurbogen beim Biss "herauspeitschen" wollen und konnte die Pose samt unten anhängener Grundel locker mit links fangen.... :g#t


 
Wow Respekt:m
Matrix-like:m


----------



## Tagger (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Am Forellenpuff .... Spiro rauf, erster Wurf auf neu bespulter Rolle.
Ausgeworfen .... wo is er hin?
Na, stoppste mal lieber ... "Flupp" machts.

Orginal 10cm bei meinen Gegenüber vor die Füsse ins Wasser.
Fast hätte ich ihn aufgespießt. Das gemotze hat man dann am ganzen See gehört |uhoh:

Und früher als Jugendlicher an der Süderelbe .... 60 Gramm Blei beim Grundangeln. Ausgeworfen und der Bügel snappt zu ... "Batsch" .... und irgendwann machts "Boong".

Da hab ich doch glatt die Fahrfassertonne auf der anderen Seite getroffen.
Was wurde ich von den anderen gefeiert :vik:


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein Bruder hat mal beim Auswerfen mein Fahradreifen gehakt...... ende von der Geschichte war das ich mein Fahrad schieben durfte:v


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

meine top 3:
1. war ich in russland fischen mit bekannten. war damals 14 oder so, und musste vor dem fischen erstmal zeigen was fürn harter typ ich war, also erstmal einen mitgebechert und dann ans wasser. 2. wurf, halt verloren und selbst mit im see gelandet -.-'

2. am kanal die gegenüberliegende seite gehakt. eigntl nich so dramatisch, wenn nich grad nen blödes segelboot durchfahrn müsste... die geflochtene ist dann dochnoch irgendwann gerissen nachdem das boot durchgefahren ist.

3. meine ersten flifi versuche in irland. mit 13 zwischen alle vollprofis gestellt und erstmal hänger am laufenden band produziert. in meinen klamotten, im ufer hinter mir und werweißwo noch. nach 20 min hatte ich nen großen bereich am ufer für mich allein :vik: und knappe 10 fliegen weniger :r

naja, aus fehlern lernt man 

grüße, david
____________
Lieber der Rattenfänger von Hameln als der Maustreiber von Microsoft ...


----------



## omnimc (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

beim feedern ein falschen korb mit zuviel gewicht für die 18er  mono montiert,der leichte lag genau daneben,ich zieh durch peng fällt das teil hinter mir zum boden,ich warte vergenbens auf dem aufschlag im wasser.

beim spinfischen einen nagelneuen wobbler im baum geworfen eine armlänge zu weit um ihm zu retten,bischen gefuchtelt und peng wobbler weg schnur in 3 teile und spitzenring abgebrochen.scheinbar bin ich in der steinpackung hängen geblieben,dieser wurf war der teuerste bisher ca. 90 Euro die da zu bruch gingen inkl. dem wobbler dem ich nie mehr gefunden habe.


----------



## Deadfi5h (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Nachts beim Aalangeln:
Ausgeworfen,Rute abgelegt und auf einen Biss gewartet.
Auf die zweite Rute biss es ganz gut und ich wunderte mich warum nach einer Stunde auf die andere Rute nicht mal ein Zupfer bemerkbar war.
Tja,beim einholen merkte ich es.Hab die Montage am gegenüberliegenden Ufer in einen Baum gepfeffert,aber da das Grundblei beim auswerfen ins Wasser klatschte,dachte ich die Montage liegt normal im Wasser,nur der Haken hing im Baum.|peinlich


----------



## teddy- (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ich war mit nem kumpel beim herringsangeln in stralsunder hafen da stand neben uns ein kleiner bengel ich weiß nicht mehr was er für eine montage dran hatte auf jeden fall hat er nichts gefangen und konnte auch nicht so richtig werfen 

mein kumpel ging zu ihm und gab ihm ein vorfach ich gab ihm ein 50g herringsblei nu wollt mein kumpel ihm zeigen wie man gut auswirft er holt aus und auch schön weit 

da schauten wir uns an zuckten mit den schultern und grinsten ja da war wohl zu wenig schnur drauf und sie war auch nicht fest an der spule alles weg 

da fing der bengel an zu heulen und alle schauten uns an wir wußten gar nicht was wir machen sollten mein kumpel hat ihm dann sein halb vollen eimer mit herringen gegeben und siehe da er war glücklich und zog ab 

gruß stephan


----------



## Fragezeichen (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich war Barscheln...erstmal zu meinen Karpfenanglerkumpels rüber, bissel schnacken und ein Bier schnorren. Dann verging die Zeit und es wurde langsam dunkel...ich noch schnell gesagt: 
"Ich muss mal fix loslegen, sonst ists finster. Ihr habt die Ruten ja steil stehen, ich flitsch unten drunter erstmal ein wenig durch." 
Antwort: "Ja kein Ding, fängste paar schöne Barsche und wir futtern die gleich, ABER NICHT IN DIE SCHNUR WERFEN!"

Die beiden sich erstmal in ihre Zelte verkrümelt und sich lang gemacht. Ich flitsch immer wieder nen winzigen 3g Wobbler durch die Gegend...die Rodpods sieht man ja so schön und die Bissanzeiger mit Nachtlicht. War ja auch erst am dämmern.
So nach 20 Würfen seh ich meinen Wobbler schweben, frei in der Luft...ich stand da wie eine Salzsäule und war total fasziniert. Kurbel ein bisschen...Wobbler schwebt etwas höher. Spätestens jetzt hätte es klick machen sollen...war aber nicht so.

Ich war so begeistert von dem Phänomen, das ich mir das noch gute 20 Sekunden angeschaut hab und dann kam so langsam die Einsicht, dass da noch ne Rute sein muss.

Ich glaube während ich das so bewundert habe muss ich den blödesten Gesichtsausdruck meines Lebens gehabt haben, die beiden haben das nur aus Entfernung beobachtet und sich dann herrlich bepisst, als ich mich umgedreht hab.

Zu meiner Verteidigung: die Rute stand solo zwischen 2 Büschen mit nem anderen Piepser ohne Nachtlicht, der bei dem Miniwobbler auch keinen Mucks gemacht hat.


----------



## micha84 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe erstes Jahr beim angeln ca. 10-15 Posen im Baum geschrottet xD Heute ist es zum Glück anders da überleben meine Posen recht lange.


Der beste ist aber mein Bruder, dieser kauft sich immer ein Wobbler im Wert von 15-20€ und beim ersten Angeltag verliert er den Wobbler wieder. Egal ob er mal Stahlvorfach vergisst oder mal im Baum hängt ^^ er findet immer eine Lösung seine Wobbler zu verlieren. Ich schlisse schon Wetten ab wie er dieses mal sein Wobbler verliert und ich hatte 3 mal recht gehabt ^^.


----------



## Schlebusch (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Als ich noch ein sehr kleiner Bube war habe ich mit meinem Dad und meinem Bruder in Bayern an einem Privatteich gefischt. Ich hatte natürlich noch keine große Ahnung vom Angeln also habe ich eine Nassfliege an einer einfachen Posenmonate als Köder benutzt anstatt Maden oder sowas |supergri
Naja ich wollte dann Auswerfen und plötzlich merkte ich einen heftigen wiederstand und dachte im ersten Moment "hmm komisch hinter mir ist doch kein Baum oder sonstiges".
Ich drehte mich dann um und sah das ich beim Auswerfen ausversehen meinen Bruder am Hals gehakt habe und der mich schon sehr grimming aber dennoch mit einem müden Lächeln angeschaut hat |supergri|supergri
Mir war das so peinlich aber zum Glück ist nichts passiert und ihm tat das nicht weh 
Seitdem gucke ich immer lieber erst nach hinten bevor ich Auswerfe was ich vorher nie getan habe |supergri


----------



## siloaffe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hey Mädels|wavey: 

Ou ha.... :m

Bei diesem Thema kommen Erinnerungen hoch|rolleyes. 

Mein peinlichster Wurf|kopfkrat 

Wir, mein alter Herr und ich, waren im FoPu und ich versuchte Auftriebsköder aus. 

Der Weiher war so ca. 30X15Meter und am gegenüberliegenden ufer war ein Parkplatz welcher durch einen RautenZaun geschützt war. 

Ich weis net mehr warum#c

Aber aus irgend einem grund hab ich viel zu fest ausgeworfen... |kopfkrat

Das Tiroler Hölzel schießt durch den Zaun|bigeyes, rasiert ein Autodach|bigeyes, von da aus gings weiter auf ne Haube und zum guten Schluss noch ins Rücklicht vom Vaters NEUEM Escort.#q 

War der angefressen|motz: 

Aber die Haftpflicht hat zum Glük bis auf das Rücklicht alles Übernommen....|rotwerden 

Von diesem Tag an durfte ich mir bei jedem Besuch dort nen blöden Spruch anhören #d 

LG Markus:m


----------



## Michael15709 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe beim Nachtangeln das gesamte Grillrost vom grill geholt plus den Würstchen drauf! Man sollte doch besser einmal nach hinten schauen beim Auswerfen!


----------



## Fischhaker (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Im Hafen meinen Wobbler an einem Seil auf einem Segelboot verhackt.:c
Schuhe aus rausgefuchtel und abgehauen.|sagnix
Zum Glück war vom Besitzer keine Spur.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Beim Pilken.

Ich als Profi q) muss natürlich einen Unterarmwurf machen. Der 200 Gr. Pilker fliegt im hohen Bogen davon und erwischt bei der Landung eine Möve direkt im Kreuz. Sie ist dann in den endlosen Tiefen des Meeres verschwunden...#c


----------



## e!k (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei peinlichen Würfen fällt mir eigentlich nur einer ein  

Und zwar war das bei dem so ziemlich allerersten Nachtangeln, dass ich nach der bestandenen Prüfung veranstaltet hab. Mein Kumpel und ich waren an einem recht großen Vereinssee und gehen sollte es eigentlich auf Krapfen und Hecht. (Wie müssten damals so 14 Jahre alt gewesen sein)
Nun  lagen die beiden Karpfenruten von uns allerdigns recht dicht nebeneinander, sodass mein Kumpel seine Rute reinholen musste während ich einen Fisch drillte. Da es sich offensichtlich um einen etwas größeren Fisch gehandelt hat holte er zur Vorsicht gleich alle Rute ein. 
Den Karpfen haben wir dann auch gelandet und verarztet. Soweit so gut. 
Ich meine Ruten schnell wieder ausgeworfen und dann meinem Kumpel geholfen, damit seine Montagen auch schnell wieder rauskommen. 
Voller Eifer (es war stockduster und wir hatten nur eine Kopflampe glaube ich) hab ich mir dann eine Rute von ihm genommen und volles Mett rausgefeuert. Ich hatte allerdings kein Licht, sodass ich im dunkel nach dem Auswurf, quasi blind die Schnur straffen musste etc. (es war eine Grundrute). 
Ich stehe da also und fummel im dunkeln rum und taste vor mich hin und finde keine Schnur mehr -.- Schnell zum Zelt gelaufen, eine Taschenlämpe rausgekramt und auf die Rolle geleuchtet und die sollte es anders sein, es war natürlich keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle  
....Ich hab den totalen Lachkrampf bekommen, weil ich wirklich minutenlang nach der Schnur in der Dunkelheit getastet habe. 
Mein Kumpel kam an und fragte was denn los sei und vor lauter lachen konnte ich ihm nur die Rolle mit den Worten vor die Nase halten: "Ouh, Olli..Malöööööörr"    
Seit diesem Vorfall heisst es immer wenn etwas schief geht:"Ouh....Malööör". 

Die Schnur haben wir man nächsten morgen sogar noch wiedergefangen.  

Gruß Jan


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ich habe mal nachts beim karpfenangeln das futterboot von nem anderen angler versenkt 
120 gr blei voll auf das kleine böttchen... klarer punktsieg für mein blei


----------



## Raubfischzahn (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich habe mal nachts beim karpfenangeln das futterboot von nem anderen angler versenkt
> 120 gr blei voll auf das kleine böttchen... klarer punktsieg für mein blei



und was hat der Besitzer dazu gesagt? Da gab es doch bestimmt ziemlich |krach:?


----------



## Jonas1004 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

mir fallen da auf anhieb zwei situationen ein 
1. beim auswerfen hab ich nen Vogel am kopf erwischt  der ist dann was getaumelt und in den nächsten baum gekracht 
2. hab ich bei auswerfen meinen Bruder mit dem Blinker von meinem bruder geangelt problem war ich hab mir den genommen ohne das er es wusste das problem war also net der Blinker im NAcken


----------



## Zoddl (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



e!k schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel und ich waren an einem recht großen Vereinssee und gehen sollte es eigentlich auf *Krapfen* und Hecht. (Wie müssten damals so 14 Jahre alt gewesen sein)


Schöner Verschreiber!#6


----------



## Der-Graf (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

So richtig peinliche Würfe hielten sich zum Glück in Grenzen. Allerdings schmückt einer meiner Futterkörbe immernoch eine gelbe Boje neben der Bonner Südbrücke auf dem Rhein.


----------



## Cat_Fish (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Oh man...|supergri
Ich weiß noch wie einer meiner ersten Würfe daneben ging...
Habe ausgeworfen, und habe gar nicht bemerkt, das ich auf einen Baum der neben mir war geworfen habe, und ich es gar nicht gemerkt habe...#q So... nach 20min immer noch kein Biss (logisch|supergri) Habe dann einen Hänger vermutet, und an der Schnur gezogen, bis ich einen Ast mitgerissen hab, dem ich ausgewichen bin und in den Bauchlauf gerutscht bin...|supergri 

Einmal dachte ich ich habe es mit einem Waller zutun, jedoch war es nur ein großer mit Wasser gefüllter gelber Sack...grrr..#q


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

erstes Heringsangeln mit 16. Es war ziemlich windig und ich hatte mich für einen Blinker entschieden. Mit aller Kraft rausgeworfen, natürlich wurde der Blinker voll von einer Böe erfasst, wodurch ich über sage und schreibe 6 Angler recht neben mir geworfen hatte. Natürlich waren alle 7 Paternoster untrennbar vertüddert....ich habe mich dann unter den Schimpftiraden der alten Herren schnell getrollt. :m


----------



## Andal (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Es gibt keine peinlichen Würfe. Sollen sie doch Bäume, Segelboote und Brücken woanders aufstellen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Hab mal ne Möwe im Flug gefangen.. Was man für so eine Aktion braucht? Nen Jungangler der noch nicht begriffen hat erstmal den Himmel zu checken bevor er wirft, dann nen richtig schön hohen aber nicht unbedingt allzu weiten Wurf damit ein richtig schön grosser Schnurbogen entsteht und natuerlich ein paar Minuskumpels die einem die Aktion heute noch bei Gelegenheit unter die Nase reiben  Die Möwe stuerzte kurz nachdem sie in die Schnur geflogen ist schön spiralfoermig ins Wasser und ich durfte sie raus "drillen". Mein Onkel mit dem ich damals noch häufig Angeln war hat den Vogel anschliessend aus seiner misslichen Lage befreit und dieser konnte seinen Flug dann gluecklicherweise unverletzt fortsetzen.


----------



## Christian13 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Der dümmste aber auch koriosiste Wurf der mir je gelungen ist war immer noch der hier : 

"So Leute jetzt zeig ich euch mal wie man karpfen fängt"
Es war ein heißer tag an dem die karpfen an der oberfläche standen .. ich wollte nachtangeln und hatte keine lust auf schwimmbrot .. 
" Mal sehen ob die auch an den wurm auf grund ran gehen sagte ich noch vor dem wurf" 

Ich machte den bügel auf warf aus und was erwischte ich ?? en karpfen der sich grad sonnte natürlich ^^
Das werde ich nie vergessen .. 

Was auch dumm war 


" So jetzt kommt der beste wurf  " 
Bügel auf und tschüss sagte die montage und flog über den teich hinweg 



als ich 5 war hatte ich ne bambus rute D 

Ich ob sie hoch und hatte nen hänger .. jedoch konnte ich nen stock sehen der wohl auch am halen hing .. 
" ich hab nen aaal ich hab nen aal schrie ich " 

Mein onkel nur gelassen 

"nen Stockk aal"


Mein kumpel .. 

" OH Gott ich hab nen Ostsiebierischen Kampfaal xDD was er meinte war kraut "


----------



## Smanhu (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Oh ja, da gibts was. Als ich noch keinen Kahn hatte, bin ich immer mit nem kleinen Schlauchboot im Altrhein rumgeschippert. Beim Spinnfischen hab ich immer ne 1,80m Rute dabei gehabt. Ich mit nem Wobbler ausgeholt, etwas zuviel Schnur gelassen, Rute mit aller Kraft vor und den Wobbler voll ins Boot reingehauen. Zum Glück hatt ich die Kunststoffführung fürs Transportseil erwischt|supergri sonst hätt ich schwimmen dürfen!!


Gruß


----------



## HAKSE (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ein kurzer Wurf in die Erlenwurzel an einem BAch. Da ich natürlich zu Faul war eben mal hinzulaufen udn den Drilling zu lösen, fuchtelte ich ein wenig an der Rute rum.
Die Schnur geht auf Zug. Der Spinner löst sich und ich duck emich instinktiv. Ergebnis: 2 Haken gehen durchs Ohr.... Eine 10 Minütige Eigenoperation mit Zange auf einem Kiesbett folgte...


----------



## Downbeat (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich habe in den letzten 2 Tagen immer mal wieder ein paar Seiten hier gelesen und mich fast eingepisselt bei einigen Storys und gestern dann, beim Spinnfischen...
Ich nehme Position ein, an einer dicht bewachsenen Stelle und hole daher nicht weit aus, sondern schwinge locker aus dem Handgelenk. Ein kurzer Wiederstand und die Rute schnellt nach vorne... Nanu kein "Platsch", wo ist mein Köder?
Ich kurbel ein und finde ein kaputte "Schlaufe" wo der Snap sitzen sollte, der Knoten war noch intakt.
Resultat: Ich hab noch 10 Min. gesucht, konnte den Spinner aber nicht finden#c
Gott sei Dank hat das keiner gesehen.


----------



## Bigone (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Bei uns am See haben 2 jungs mit ner großen Teichmuschel gespielt,als sie versuchten die Muschel kaputt zu hauen, habe ich sie ihnen weggenommen, und demonstrativ mit aller Kraft in die Seemitte geworfen
, leider genau auf ein Bläßhuhn, es gab einen dumpfen Schlag, und das Tier schwamm mit den Füßen nach oben tot im See.
Die beiden Jungs guckten mich ohne ein Wort zu sagen an, und ich verpieselte mich schnell. Das einzige Bläßhuhn im Umkreis von 250 metern hatte ich getroffen....
Mit der Angel habe ich außer einer Hochspannnungsleitung noch nix besonderes getroffen..


----------



## barschkönig (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Als ich kleiner war habe ich mal nen Gewaltwurf gemacht an einem kleinen see mit vielen Buchten und da saßen 3 Karpfenangler die den See mit ihren Schnüren einnahmen ich schmiss natürlich über alle drüber und nach aufklatschen des Bleis schrie dann schon der erste


----------



## Raubfischzahn (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



Bigone schrieb:


> Bei uns am See haben 2 jungs mit ner großen Teichmuschel gespielt,als sie versuchten die Muschel kaputt zu hauen, habe ich sie ihnen weggenommen, und demonstrativ mit aller Kraft in die Seemitte geworfen
> , leider genau auf ein Bläßhuhn, es gab einen dumpfen Schlag, und das Tier schwamm mit den Füßen nach oben tot im See.
> Die beiden Jungs guckten mich ohne ein Wort zu sagen an, und ich verpieselte mich schnell. Das einzige Bläßhuhn im Umkreis von 250 metern hatte ich getroffen....



|muahah:


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meinen peinlichsten Wurf gab ich mal vor einigen Jahren irgendwo im Nordholländischen.
Sonntagsnachmittags, wo mich gerade ein paar deutsche Touris von einer
Brücke runter begafften und auch noch zu allem Unnutz mitbekamen, dass es einen Anfasser gab, welcher sich leider nicht verwandeln ließ.
Ich also wieder in Heldenpose zum Unterhandwurf ausgeholt, wobei ich schon mindestens fünf mal zuvor, diese etwa 2,50m hohe Brücke elegant unterworfen habe und tatsächlich explodiert mein Wobbler an der Brüstung und Plastikteile fiegen noch soner Mutti um die Ohren.
Als die sich von dem Schrecken erholt hatte, gab es natürlich noch ein fröhliches Gefeixe,auf meine Kosten, oben auf der Brücke!

Taxidermist


----------



## dark_cj (16. August 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meine Top 2

1.Spinnfischen in Holland...
schön präzise Würfe unter die Brücke...da geht noch mehr..
uuunnnndddd klack...:cWobbler geknackt
seit dem Taste ich mich gerne mit nem Spinner ran.
Is billiger...

2.Karpfenangeln in Deutschland
hab meinen ersten Karpfendrill hinter mir und bin völlig erstaunt von der Kraft des Karpfens.Voller motivation beköder ich neu und bringe die Montage aus...Junge watn Wurf...
wart....wart....wart....hmmm...irgenwan sollte es doch mal.....
Platsch machen....hmmmm
RASCHEL RASCHEL #q
Gegenüberliegene Flachzonen waren das Ziel...doch der Baum musste hinhalten

gruß Christian


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Meherere! 
1.Spinnrute, Schnur reißt, oberes steckteil landet im wasser... klasseeee
2.Ich habe ne neue Karpfenrute, schön mit distanzblei durchgezogen, ca 100 meter weit... nen kumpel will auch mal... KNACK!!! 
3.   1.93 cm hecht, 15 pfund gedrillt, der rute alles abverlangt... beim nächsten einwurf, KNACK
4. Auf ein Boot


----------



## fusionator (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

1.93 cm hecht denn  will ich gerne mal sehen|kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

 0,93m
sorry


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Einen Angler der hinter mir stand fast am Gehänge beim werfen gehakt, am Ende war es gut 1 Fingerbreit darunter, aber der Schreck saß tief :q


----------



## Boendall (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Schön auch wenn man Live dabei ist, wenn jemand so richtig verkackt. Noch schöner wenn derjenige sich von mir anstiften lässt:q

Ich habe ein paar dieser Dart-Posen die sich richtig schon weit mit meiner Schwimmerrute werfen lassen.

Ein Kumpel (damals angelte er gerade seit einem Jahr, und redete so als ob er nsein Leben lang nur geangelt hätte) war mit mir mal bei einer Talsperre in der Nähe.
Da weiter draussen die Forellen stiegen, hab ich eben so einen Dart mit 20gr montiert und hatte kurz darauf meine erste Forelle.

Der Kumpel rechnete grob und meinte "Dein Schwimmer mit 20gr fliegt soweit, also muss mein Hechtstoppel der ca 30gr trägt weiter fliegen"

Sprach er und hängte den Schwimmer fix am Karabiner ein, 30 gr Birnen blei dazu und ab dafür.

Irgendwie kamm er halt doch nicht soweit (cw Wert lässt grüßen, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich eine 20er und er eine 35er Schnur fischte :q) nach 2-3 Würfen stellte er fest, dass 30 Gramm zuwenig sind und erhöhte auf 40 gr, die der Schwimmer auch noch getragen hat. Nachdem er damit auch nicht die gewünschte Weite erzielt hat blieb eben nurmehr an der Wurftechnik feilen über. Also hat er auf "Modus Brachialus" umgestellt und natürlich flog der Schwimmer weiter als je zuvor....

Allerdings nicht ohne dass zuerst ein peitschenartiges Schnalzen von seiner Schnur zu hören war.

Sein Gesicht, ein Bild für Götter, ich muss jetzt noch schmunzeln, wenn ich daran denke.

Aber auch ich bin für seine Belustigung gut gewesen:

Anderer Tag gleiche Sperre, ich habe extra kleine Twister gekauft (mit denen ich bis jetzt noch nichts gefangen habe).

Voller zuversicht habe ich ihm gesagt "Wer den grossen Fisch will muss auch mal riskanter unter die Bäume werfen" gesagt getan, ging einmal gut, zweimal gut und die Würfe drei bis fünf haben mir dann 3 von den 10 Twistern gekostet, und keinen Fisch gebracht, weil Fische im Wasser und nicht auf den Büschen lauern 

Da war er dann dran mit lachen und den ganzen Tag mich Aufziehen, es kommt halt alles zurück im Leben#6


----------



## Conchoolio (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ort Spanien. Ich ca 10 Jahre alt mit einer Billigangel die 18 Meter Luxusjacht des Nachbarn gehakt. Hab natürlich so getan als wär ichs nicht gewesen.

Selber Urlaub, mit der Rute zum Werfen ausgeholt und beim durchziehen meiner Mutter ein Nasenpiercing verpasst. Sie dankt es mir heute fast 20 Jahre später ab und zu.


----------



## Franky (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Irgendwie muss ich dabei an die Frage eines Bekannten denken: "Wer hat den Barsch in den Baum gehängt?"
Ein Angler, der offenbar vor uns den See besuchte, muss mittenmang über einen Ast geworfen haben. Den Köder hat dann der angesprochene Barsch genommen und wurde in die Luft gehoben. Wie es aber kommen musste, hat sich die Schnur irgendwo festgetüdelt, riss ab und ließ den armen Stachelritter in ca 5 m Entfernung rund 3 m über der Wasseroberfläche lufttrocknen. Das ganze konnte noch nicht allzulang her sein, denn das Fischlein glänzte noch metallisch...
Rund 500 m weiter sahen wir einen weiteren Angler mit Spinnrute. Mein Bekannter fragte nur, ob er den Barsch da hinten zum Trocknen aufgehängt hat, was mit rotem Kopf beantwortet wurde. Eine rote Birne hatte ich auch - vom Lachen....... :q:q:q


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

ich wollt morgens an nem kleinen bach nen pendelwurf mmachen, hab vergesen den bügel umzuklappen und das 40gr blei knallt mir an die augenbrau. keine schöne erfahrung


----------



## Erdmännchen (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ich schein irgendwie Schwierigkeiten im Ausland zu haben, jedenfalls fallen mir nur zwei Geschichten ein:

Frankreich:
Ich war mit einer kleinen Rute beim Brandungsangeln am Atlantik, seit zwei Stunden schon nichts gefangen, da kamen meine Eltern vorbei. Wollte ihnen zeigen, wie weit ich rauskommen würde, also bis zur Brust ins Wasser rein, ausgeholt, voll durchgezogen... 1 Meter vor mir landet die ganze Montage im Wasser, natürlich gleich nen Kommentar von meinem Vater, wie stolz er auf mich sei, dass ich schon so weit auswerfen könne. Spule angeguckt, eine Perücke, also umgedreht, wollte zurück zum Strand, zappelt es plötzlich. Am Strand angekommen konnte ich feststellen, dass zwei Fische meine Würmer angenommen hatten, nur einen Meter vor meinen Füßen.

England 26.06.1996:
An das Datum kann ich mich gut erinnern, zuerst waren wir auf einem Schiff auf einem Fluss und haben eine kleine Rundfahrt unternommen.
Meldete sich der Kapitän (natürlich auf Englisch): "Soeben hat die englische Nationalmannschaft 5:6 nach Elfmeterschießen gegen Deutschland verloren!"
Unser Jubel kam komischerweise nicht so gut an am Bord 
Anschließend sind wir dann am Fluss angeln gegangen. Erster Wurf, Posenmontage landete im Wasser, direkt vor einem Schwan. 2 Sekunden später begann sich die Pose auch schon zu bewegen, Schwan ist direkt in die Schnur geschwommen. Nach 15 Minuten Drill und vielen Zuschauern vom Land und Wasser aus riss dann die Schnur.

Sonst erinnere ich mich noch an einen Tag in Dänemark, wir angelten von der Mole, hatten bereits 14 Dorsche gefangen, reichte für eine Woche, wollten noch die 15 voll machen, da kam ein anderer deutscher Angler. Er voller Vorfreude, sieht unseren Fang, holt seine Montage aus und trifft sogleich eine Möwe. Ein langer, interessanter Drill, bei dem die Laune des Anglers immer weiter sank, bis er nach 20 Minuten die Schnur kappte und laut murrend davon lief 


Achja, und ebenfalls in England, mein Bruder hatte einen Knoten in der Schnur, mein Vater war dabei, diesen zu lösen, Bruder fragte, ob er auswerfen dürfte, mein Vater verneinte dies... paar Sekunde später schwamm ein kleines Stück Fleisch von seinem Finger am Haken im Wasser rum


----------



## Osten Powers (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Mein Bruder hat mir mal, als wir noch klein waren, nen Haken beim Auswurf in die Stirn gesetzt. Er dreht sich nicht rum und riss an der Rute, weil er dachte er hängt irgendwo fest (war ja auch so). Er hat ihn dann kurz und schmerzlos rausgerissen und gehofft das meine Eltern nichts merken :c!


----------



## DarkHähnchen (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Eure geschichten sind echt geil ^^

Hab mal bei nem Karpfenansitz meine 100gr Montage erst über eine Stromleitung geschmissen.
Wollte die dann auch wieder rüberziehen,dachte es klappt. 
Naja, hab dann mitangesehen wie die Montage mit Schwung wieder hochfliegt und sich noch über ne 2te Leitung wickelt -.-


----------



## Endmin (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Echt lustige Geschichten dabei^^

War auch vorletzte Woche Spinnfischen, als ich nach dem 50ten Mal ausgeworfen hatte, löste sich die Steckverbindung und die Spitze meiner Rute segelte dem Köder hinterher, beim einholen habe ich nur gehofft, dass hoffentlich kein Fisch anbeißt und dann geschah es, ein Döbel mit ca. 35cm ist auf den Spinner eingestiegen. Mit der einen Hand an der Schnur  um an die Spitze zu kommen und die andere Hand die Rute fest im Griff. Nach gefühlten 15 Minuten hab ich dann endlich wieder die Spitze  zufassen bekommen und ich konnte den Döbel ausdrillen.#6

gruß Tim


----------



## teddy- (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



DarkHähnchen schrieb:


> Eure geschichten sind echt geil ^^
> 
> Hab mal bei nem Karpfenansitz meine 100gr Montage erst über eine Stromleitung geschmissen.
> Wollte die dann auch wieder rüberziehen,dachte es klappt.
> Naja, hab dann mitangesehen wie die Montage mit Schwung wieder hochfliegt und sich noch über ne 2te Leitung wickelt -.-




au backe gut zu wissen das da nichts passieren kann hab ne gute aalstelle genau unter so einer stromleitung mir ist immer ganz kommisch beim auswerfen 

gruß stephan


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*



teddy- schrieb:


> au backe gut zu wissen das da nichts passieren kann hab ne gute aalstelle genau unter so einer stromleitung mir ist immer ganz kommisch beim auswerfen
> 
> gruß stephan



Falsche Aussage! |director:

Wenn die Sehne/Geflochtene nass ist und du am besten noch eine Carbonrute hast, würde ich nicht auf dich wetten wenn dein Gedöns über die Leitung fliegt. |znaika:


----------



## mkl1611 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Schönes Thema

Früher mit nem Kumpel los gewesen, er wollte seine Hechtrute auswerfen.
Mitten im Teich stehen 2 Bäume circa 5 m auseinander.

Ich:  "Wirf zwischen die Bäume, da ist der beste Platz "
Er: "Kannst du das nicht machen du angelst schon länger und kannst das besser ! "
Ich (stolz): "Klar, her damit"

Wurf traf natürlich einen der Bäume  |kopfkrat

Ich sag noch:
"Ist nicht schlimm hab ich gleich wieder raus !"

Ging dann doch nicht so einfach also mit Schmackes !

Augen zu.. Rute runter.... Schnur nochmal gestrafft.... und volles Karacho angehauen.... Es gab nen Knalll, ich dacht noch so - schade Schnurriß

Und 2 Sekunden später seh ich, dass die Rute gebrochen ist...

Hab ihm als Entschädigung dann eine von mir überlassen....


----------



## Angler9999 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

... hab das mal beobachtet....

War zum schiessen... ein Angler blieb mit dem Blinker am Baum hängen. Er lies die Rute los und zog am herunterhängenden Blicker etwas zu lang....bis die Rute oben war.

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/9118/angelbaum.th.jpg


----------



## Schweriner (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal vor ein paar Jahren in Stralsund beim angeln auf Hering ausgeworfen und das Nachbarboot erwischt, der hat aber nix gemerkt und fuhr einfach weiter...

Auch rufen und schreien half nix, dann haben wir den Motor angeschmissen und sind dem bestimmt 500m hinterher gefahren bis er es endlich mitbekommen hat, bis dahin war die Schnur fast runter. ^^ :m


----------



## Hechtpaule (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Da hab ich auch noch einen - mein Kumpel ist als "Baumschmücker" bekannt - wir am Wasser und wollten Blinkern - er stolz seinen neuen 30 gr Blinker präsentiert, ausgeholt und rabauf, oben in den Baum gefeuert (natürlich nicht absichtlich). Auf der Rolle war eine gute Geflochtene, also kräftig zerren heiß die Devise. Nach mehreren Versuchen löste sich das Ding, flog wie ein Geschoß Richtung Boden und durchschlug den Deckel und die beiden darunter liegenden Schubladen seiner Tackelbox |bigeyes - man war der sauer.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Donnergugi (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Schön das ich nicht der Einzige bin. 

Nr.1: Ich steh mit meinem Bruder am großen Teich. Hatte ihn das erste mal mitgenommen, um ihn etwas heiß zu machen. Gab ihm die Stippe, ich nahm die Spinnrute. Teich war voller Vereinsmitglieder und ich war Gastangler. Mein Bruder hatte mitlerweile die 3 Montage in den Baum geworfen und da war wirklich viel Platz, da sagt ich ich zu ihm:"Stell dich doch nicht so doof an, sonst werd ich noch kontrolliert." Danach pack ich meine Spinnrute/Steckrute, Werf mitm dicken Blinker schön weit und irgendwie hatte ich nur noch das Handteil meiner Rute in der Hand. Das obere Teil flog ein gutes Stück hinter her. Von der Seite kams dann von meinem Bro frech:"Ok, jetzt werden wir wiklich kontrolliert". Chaostruppe am Teich sag ich nur.  |motz:

Nr.2: Gerade neue Spinnrute bekommen und Gufis bestellt. Mich an die Autobahnbrücke ran gestellt und machte meinen ersten Wurf. Konnte das Gewicht überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Hau das Ding volle Lotte raus und es fliegt, fliegt über das Gelände der Autobahn Brücke über mir und noch ein Stückchen. In dem Moment gehen euch Gedanken durch den Kopf. Eieieei, Horrorszenarien. Zum Glück konnte ich vorsichtig einholen und irgendwann pendelte er über das Geländer zurück, dachte schon meine Rute fliegt gleich auf die A7. Naja muss lustig ausgesehen haben mit dem pendelnden Gufi am Rand oder wenn ein orangener Kopyto an einem bei 140 vorbeisaust. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert. #d

Nr.3: War das Beste: Ich stand an einem See und machte ein paar Würfe wieder mit meiner Spinne. Alles schön abgeworfen. Links neben mir kam eine Landzunge in den See rein. Wollte dort direkt an der Kante langwerfen. Hab natürlich die Landzunge überworfen und er lag irgendwo dahinter, weit weit weg. Dann bin ich los gelaufen um meinen Köder zu suchen. Als ich an der Zunge ankam und nach links auf das andere Stück zu schauen vom Ufer stand eine nackte Frau da, die sich hastig angezogen hat. Habe sie bestimmt verscheucht mit meinem Wurf ;D. War mir auch peinlich... Hab mich dann zur Seite gedreht und so getan als hätte ich sie (noch) nicht gesehen. :vik:

Ich denke es werden noch viele viele mehr


----------



## wusel345 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

Wir saßen abends an einem Altarm der Altmühl und versuchten wieder unser Glück auf Hecht. Wir hatten nachmittags mehrere kleine Rotaugen gefangen, die wir als Köderfische benutzen wollten. Am Gewässer beköderten ich meine Hechtrute mit einem Rotauge und warf aus. Sepp bat mich um einen Köderfisch und ich sagte, er könne sich bedienen. Waren ja noch 4 tote Rotaugen im Eimer. Er nahm also das erste Rotauge, machte es am Haken fest, holte weit aus und feuerte es mit Wucht in die Büsche am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Den Baum, der dort stand, hatte er nur knapp verfehlt. Da hing es nun in den Sträuchern und war nicht mehr los zu bekommen. Michael und ich konnten uns ein leichtes Grinsen nicht verkneifen. Was macht man in so einem Fall, man reißt die Schnur ab, wenn möglich kurz vor dem Haken. Nach einigem Zerren und Ziehen gelang es uns auch und Sepp macht eine neue Montage an die Hauptschnur. Er fragte wieder wegen einem Rotauge und ich antwortete, er solle sich bedienen, aber dieses Mal etwas vorsichtiger und gezielter werfen. Klar, kein Thema, Sepp macht das schon. Und er zielte richtig! Dieses Mal feuerte er das Rotauge mit sagenhaftem Schwung in hohem Bogen und mit 100%iger Treffsicherheit in eben jenen Baum, den er bei seinem ersten Wurf, warum auch immer, knapp verfehlt hatte. Da hing nun das Rotauge auf halber Höhe zwischen Wasser und Himmel im Baum und wartete auf fliegende Raubfische. Michael wäre vor Lachen fast mit seinem Stuhl umgefallen und auch ich konnte mich kaum noch halten. Sepp war der Verzweiflung nahe und wieder riss er die Montage ab und baute neu zusammen. Ok, ich mache es kurz: auch das letzte Rotauge, dass ich ihm überließ, landete ebenfalls nach einem schwungvoll gezielten Wurf in den Büschen am gegenüber liegenden Ufer. Nun brach es aus uns heraus und Michael und ich tobten vor Lachen. Seitdem heisst Sepp nur noch "Der Köderfischvernichter".


----------



## tomtomgo (24. September 2011)

*AW: Eure peinlichsten Würfe?*

mein peinlichster Wurf,
ich war 1994 mit meinem Kumpel an der Issel angeln,wollten Aale auf Pose fangen.Es war noch hell als ich meine Rute mit Wurm beköderte,ich machte mehrere Unterhandwürfe nur so um zu testen,die Montage flog Richtung Wasser als auf einmal eine Möwe im Sturzflug angeschossen kam und sich den Wurm samt Haken schnappte.Für einen kurzen Moment war ich natürlich blass vor schreck,|bigeyes ich hatte die Rute ja in der Hand.Und dann fing ich an zu drillen,man war das ein Bild,
Schnur ging im 60 grad Winkel gen Himmel und die Pose hinterher.
Nun die Möwe zog noch einen großen Kreis um uns bevor ich Sie dann "landen" konnte.
Man glaubt kaum wie wehrhaft Möwen sein können,mein Kumpel hielt Sie dann fest ich legte noch ein Tuch auf die Augen und löste vorsichtig den Haken,der sich glücklicherweise vorne in der Seite befand.
gruß Tom


----------

